# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/06/13



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

> When The Shield debuted, no one was safe as the rogue trio went on an aggressive campaign targeting multiple Superstars. But with the U.S. and Tag Titles now in their camp, The Shield find themselves the target of attacks.. On Friday’s SmackDown, the group fled from a determined Daniel Bryan. Is this only the beginning of justice from the locker room that has been brewing for a long time?


:mark: :yes

Summer of Bryan is upon us guys.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Download worthy because of Shield and Bryan. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Be sure to watch tonight's Raw on the WWE APP. :cole3


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

My favorite thread of the week. :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Be sure to watch tonight's Raw on the WWE APP. :cole3


With Heat/Pacers game 7 tonight, I might have to download the app.....

Nah

I'll just keep switching back and forth between both channels.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Well I guess I can't say that. I am excited to see The Shield, Hell No, Heyman and Axle and even Ryback. Lets hope they don't disappoint tonight!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

All I am looking forward to is a potential new wyatt vignette. I think the show may be a throw away show knowing they're going up against the nba (and NHL)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

In before Nimbus asks what time Raw starts

In before anyone mentions the WWE app

In before anyone says what is this fuckery

In before any swerves happen tonight


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Vacation, which means I can watch live! :mark:


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah, really not to excited. Just gonna stream it so I can do other shit. I just wanna see The Shield, hopefully Sandow, and my boy D-Bry :yes :bryan :bryan2 :yes


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Big Booboos said:


> Yeah, really not to excited. Just gonna stream it so I can do other shit. I just wanna see The Shield, hopefully Sandow, and my boy D-Bry :yes :bryan :bryan2 :yes


Really hoping for a Sandow win. He's overdue.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Be sure to watch tonight's Raw on the WWE APP. :cole3


It's the new way to watch television :cole3


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

My reaction to any WWE App jokes people plan on cracking out tonight.

It should be a decent show like usual. Looking forward to Shield. :ambrose :reigns :rollins


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll be missing the first 2 hours of Raw again


----------



## thechosenone15 (Dec 21, 2005)

SPOILER....... The following will take place on RAW tonight. 




Tag Team Championship Match: 
The Shield (Rollins and Reigns) vs Hell No 

after interference....

The Shield (all 3) vs Hell No and Randy Orton. 

Setting up Hell No vs The Shield for the tag titles at Payback and 
Orton vs Ambrose for the US title at Payback


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Pwoper said:


> My reaction to any WWE App jokes people plan on cracking out tonight.
> 
> It should be a decent show like usual. Looking forward to Shield. :ambrose :reigns :rollins


unk2 <<< My reaction to Nostalgia Critic videos.

Although I do agree with you. The jokes are starting to annoy me a bit. Just a little bit though.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

will be a good show :mark:


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

the only thing im looking forward to is the shield and daniel bryan,debating whether to stay up and watch live or just wait until i get back from work tomorrow,knowing me if i dont watch live something great will happen.


----------



## Broflovski (Dec 15, 2012)

thechosenone15 said:


> SPOILER....... The following will take place on RAW tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

*

The 9-time world champ going for the US title? U mad?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Pacers/Heat Game 7 is on tonight, so Raw is going to be on in the background for me. It's probably going to be a garbage show anyway.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shield and probably Daniel Bryan stuff.................and that is Raw watched then


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I expect another dragged out show with some bright spots and a good measure of product plugging.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I'll be curious to see if they do anything special in the first 30 minutes to grab some viewers who are waffling between the ECF & Raw, or if they just throw shit against a wall like they usually do.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Broflovski said:


> [/B]
> 
> The 9-time world champ going for the US title? U mad?


You do realize that people like Jericho and Triple H won midcard titles even after being World Champions, right? Orton challenging for the US Title would definitely help the title gain more prestige and look more important. Its not like Orton is doing anything relevant as of late.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Miz/Fandano being dicks to Barrett
SHIELD, Bryan Awesomeness
Axel win via count-out
Kaitlyn's jugs
Big E vs Del Rio mark 5
WWE App
Cena BS
Ryback Rules
Y2J


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I'll watch like I usually do which includes missing an hour of RAW to watch the Revolution finale. If there is anything noteworthy that I missed then i'll watch it later.

I enjoy the Shield, am still interested in Curtis Axel and am interested in the Bryans meltdown.. but the rest... blah. I don't really care for Punk vs. Jericho again because we all know that it will be the same results as it always is for Jericho. The WWE App can buzz off for all I care.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing more of The Shield and Team Hell No, also hoping for more interaction between Jericho and Heyman.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

According to PWinsider, Triple H will be on Raw tonight. Should be interesting!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> According to PWinsider, Triple H will be on Raw tonight. Should be interesting!


Will be interesting to see where this concussion storyline is going.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

So will John Cena be on RAW tonight?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SheamusRKO said:


> So will John Cena be on RAW tonight?


Why wouldn't he?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wonder if anyone will try and talk Triple H out of burying people I mean wrestling anymore???


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Why wouldn't he?


He started caring about the IWC? 8*D


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

killacamt said:


> I wonder if anyone will try and talk Triple H out of burying people I mean wrestling anymore???


But he's the ass-kicker :HHH

:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dr.Boo said:


> He started caring about the IWC? 8*D


In that case, he would still show up and do this:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> In that case, he would still show up and do this:


Touche.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Bryan to go on another rampage plz :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not expecting this Raw to do well rating-wise due to the NBA game. Let's see who the IWC decides to blame this time.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> In that case, he would still show up and do this:


:cena3


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Wonder if :ryback will put anymore people through tables tonight.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Where's Nimbus at nowadays?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

If Raw churns out shit for the first hour then everybody will be watching the NBA game and nobody will give a fuck about Raw meaning no ratings for the show and Vince going mad backstage I hope to god they got something good planned for Raw's first hour


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> In before Nimbus asks what time Raw starts
> 
> In before anyone mentions the WWE app
> 
> ...


Nimbus hasn't been around here in weeks. He could be dead for all we know.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> If Raw churns out shit for the first hour then everybody will be watching the NBA game and nobody will give a fuck about Raw meaning no ratings for the show and Vince going mad backstage I hope to god they got something good planned for Raw's first hour


Doesn't matter what RAW puts out tonight, everyone will be watching the NBA game anyway. Although i'd rather tune into RAW anyday over boring ass basketball. Thank god hockey is on tonight so i'll be watching that first and then RAW on replay after it.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Really hope Nimbus is ok. As someone else said "He could be dead for all we know".


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> If Raw churns out shit for the first hour then everybody will be watching the NBA game and nobody will give a fuck about Raw meaning no ratings for the show and Vince going mad backstage I hope to god they got something good planned for Raw's first hour


Everyone will be watching the NBA game...whether RAW turns out to be good or not.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

The Cowboy!! said:


> Where's Nimbus at nowadays?


Probably staring in awe at this newfangled thing we call a clock.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking forward to The Shield/Hell No feud and Jericho's involvement with Punk. That's about it really, like everyone else I'll be mostly watching the ECF game 7 as well.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Vince or Steph to cut a promo on HHH. You heard it here first.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Give us Ambrose vs Bryan tonight and I will be like this :barkley2


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Bar the SHIELD and D-BRY this will be a mediocre show.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I actually wouldn't mind an angle where the shield obliterates Bryan tonight for his actions on smackdown. I mean like nexus level ass beating. 

You maintain the status of the shield. Build up more sympathy for bryan. Bryan can continue to tweak his slow evolving character on his return. And You reinforce the importance of watching smackdown. Screw the wwe title. This angle has potential to be where it's at for the rest of the year.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dr.Boo said:


> Probably staring in awe at this newfangled thing we call a clock.


:lmao


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope Nimbus is ok

And I guess the NBA wins the ratings tonight so Vince better prepare himself for those low ratings


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I hope everyone's got the App all loaded up and ready to go!
I know I do! 
:cole3

I bet the commentators spend less than 20% of the show talking about any action in the ring.


Oh and btw, what time does Smackdown start?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wish I could watch this live tonight. Screw you Timezones, anyone wanna' swap? :leslie


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*As much as I'd love to see Cena "overcome the odds." Gotta see if Paul George can overcome the odds.

On that note, LBJ's a better heel than Ryback.*


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

My TV Guide preview says HHH returns to action tonight, don't know if that means in ring action or what....


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like HHH will burying someone tonight


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think tonight I will do the WWE app drinking game with only water, see if I survive the show without drowning in my own skin!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm not sure what to watch tonight. Raw, Heat/Pacers and Bruins/Pens are all on at the same time.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Fandango said:


> I'm not sure what to watch tonight. Raw, Heat/Pacers and Bruins/Pens are all on at the same time.


If I was a Basketball fan I'd be watching the gae. Hell I might tune in to it instead of Raw anyway.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fandango said:


> I'm not sure what to watch tonight. Raw, Heat/Pacers and Bruins/Pens are all on at the same time.


If you're really into basketball, I recommend you watch the game. It's not like anything interesting is going to happen on Raw, anyway.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Sorry, no interest in watching tonight's show with Game 7 of Heat-Pacers


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Looks like HHH will burying someone tonight


Concussions :HHH2


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm more of a hockey fan than basketball for sure, but there's nothing better than a game 7.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fandango said:


> I'm more of a hockey fan than basketball for sure, but there's nothing better than a game 7.


Agreed. The basketball game will be worth watching. I'll flip through the channels, but if the game is a close one entering into the fourth quarter, then I'll watch it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Game 7 is probably gonna dominate the TV tonight but I'm still fairly interested in Raw.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Nimbus is currently in North Korea, unfortunately with nobody to tell him what time RAW start.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I could flip over to the game if the Heat are losing just to cheer for the other team, but other than that don't cur.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I have decided that I will PVR all three of Raw, Pacers/Heat, and Bruins/Pens. 

Who gonn stop me, huh? :kanye


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Looks like HHH will burying someone tonight


:HHH2 :buried


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The obvious answer is watch the Boston Bruins destroy the Pens...again.

Forget the other two, brother.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bruins/Penguins and my basketball team has a game 7 against Miami Heat.
The chances I'm watching RAW tonight? NO CHANCE IN HELL! :vince4


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> RealSummerWWE
> Ok here's the deal: Tonight for the first time ever YOU can choose what I'll wear on #RAW!! Stay tuned for more...


theres something new for the WWE App. I guess

haven't watched RAW in a long time (outside few segments online). Will watch Heat/Pacers game 7 tonight. Rooting for Pacers to win since I can't stand Miami.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fandango said:


> I have decided that I will PVR all three of Raw, Pacers/Heat, and Bruins/Pens.
> 
> Who gonn stop me, huh? :kanye


Great choice. That way, you can skip through the bullshit on Raw, which sadly is 90% of the show.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh shit Kelly Kelly Fan....your red reputation is hurting my fucking eyes!


Hope Raw will be decent!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hatich might get confused again and bury the App!!
well hell, a man can dream..
:jpl



JY57 said:


> theres something new for the WWE App. I guess
> 
> haven't watched RAW in a long time (outside few segments online). Will watch Heat/Pacers game 7 tonight. Rooting for Pacers to win.


no less than 90% of the responses would probably be "nothing" if a write in question


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JY57 said:


> theres something new for the WWE App. I guess


I wonder if there will be a "Nothing at all" choice.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes yes yes tonight it will be Triple H vs Curtis Axel. Just announced by wwe on twitter


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Think I might have to make an alt twitter account just to watch Maffew, wrestlingmemes, and wwecreativeish lol


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Punkholic said:


> Great choice. That way, you can skip through the bullshit on Raw, which sadly is 90% of the show.


Somehow I usually end up sitting through most of it except for entrances, but now they don't even show those. Unless you have the app. :cole3


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-06-03/triple-h-vs-curtis-axel-tonight-on-raw-26119160



> Tonight: Triple H vs. Curtis Axel; Orton & Hell No vs. The Shield
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> Yes yes yes tonight it will be Triple H vs Curtis Axel. Just announced by wwe on twitter


Sounds good. Hopefully, Curtis Axel won't be buried by HHH.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Today's RAW thread was a little late, eh? 

Anyway, hoping for some good :ryback and :ambrose2 :reigns :rollins
*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> Sounds good. Hopefully, Curtis Axel won't be buried by HHH.


na HHH doesn't bury he puts guys over. Curtis Axel is 1-0 vs the Game. Triple H needs to tie up the score tonight


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't wait to be able to watch this with all of you, my friends.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fandango said:


> Somehow I usually end up sitting through most of it except for entrances, but now they don't even show those. Unless you have the app. :cole3


Don't forget that you can now also watch the post-show...exclusively after Raw on the WWE App! :cole3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

JY57 said:


> theres something new for the WWE App. I guess
> 
> haven't watched RAW in a long time (outside few segments online). Will watch Heat/Pacers game 7 tonight. Rooting for Pacers to win since I can't stand Miami.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How far is Ziggler away from a return?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> na HHH doesn't bury he puts guys over. Curtis Axel is 1-0 vs the Game. Triple H needs to tie up the score tonight


I don't really care who wins the match as long as Curtis Axel isn't made look weak by HHH.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> I don't really care who wins the match as long as Curtis Axel isn't made look weak by HHH.


na HHH doesn't make his oppentines look weak. He makes them look great in the ring


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

leon79 said:


> How far is Ziggler away from a return?


According to PWTorch, he should be returning tonight:



> WWE's World Hvt. champion, Dolph Ziggler, is also scheduled to return to television after being away for nearly one month. Ziggler, who is recovering from a reportedly "serious concussion," returned to WWE at the weekend house shows in a non-wrestling role supporting Big E. Langston and A.J. Lee.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Found on twitter

http://www.979espn.com/pages/thebowershow.html?article=11347679

Cool radio interview with Faaaaandaaaaaangoo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> na HHH doesn't bury he puts guys over. Curtis Axel is 1-0 vs the Game. Triple H needs to tie up the score tonight


Really? Considering Axel needs all the help he can get and last time they faced off by the end you forgot Axel was even there at the end Axel needs to take Triple H out. And it needs to be by him, not by HHH's hideous acting skills again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Attitude Era* - :HHH :austin :taker :rock :vince5 :russo :show :jericho wen :kurt :shane :hbk2

*APPitude Era* - :cole3 :cena5 :vince2 :HHH2 :lawler :miz :fandango :buried


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> na HHH doesn't make his oppentines look weak. He makes them look great in the ring


Hopefully you're right, as Curtis Axel needs the most possible help if he wants to be taken seriously.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Really? Considering Axel needs all the help he can get and last time they faced off by the end you forgot Axel was even there at the end Axel needs to take Triple H out. And it needs to be by him, not by HHH's hideous acting skills again.


HHH has to tie up the score tonight. Curtis is 1-0 vs the game


----------



## MidnightToker (Apr 14, 2013)

So we get the same exact match from last week, plus yet another six man tag team match. It looks like the solution to the writers' panic today was just to repeat last week's show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> HHH has to tie up the score tonight. Curtis is 1-0 vs the game


So? Not like Hunter needs the win and having Axel lose isn't going to help him.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MidnightToker said:


> So we get the same exact match from last week, plus yet another six man tag team match. It looks like the solution to the writers' panic today was just to repeat last week's show


So the writers are always panicking?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Team Hell No & Orton vs The Shield should be a good match and HHH vs Curtis Axel should be interesting.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

virus21 said:


> So the writers are always panicking?


Looks like they've been panicking for the past year and a half.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I have no interest in seeing HHH/Axel again. Trips is going to have another bout of brain diarrhea and not be able to finish, giving Axel a third countout win. Yawn.

Shield vs. Orton & Hell No should be fun. Hopefully we see some more dissention between DBD and Kane to push their breakup along.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> So? Not like Hunter needs the win and having Axel lose isn't going to help him.


HHH has a reputation to protect he needs the win


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

dxbender said:


> My TV Guide preview says HHH returns to action tonight, don't know if that means in ring action or what....


I said that awhile ago, and then WWE confirms it later on.



Either way though...WWE really needs to change things up ,it's annoying seeing same matches happening over and over again.

HHH-Axel rematch that didn't need to happen in first place. Now Orton,Kane,Bryan vs Shield ,like we've seen numerous times already.....

WWE must roll a dice or something(with 6 diff superstars names on it) when choosing who faces who.

I'm guessing Big E vs Del Rio happens tonight as well. Also see Bellas vs Kaitlyn,Natalya. Ryback vs R-Truth(and Cena comes in an ambulance at end of match to cost Ryback the match)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

virus21 said:


> So the writers are always panicking?


Considering :vince5 is their boss, I don't blame them if they're panicking. :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i would book axel to win in like 30 seconds, seriously. have hhh miss a run at axel and slam into the post or something, perfectplex 3 count

then let heyman be beside himself and go nuts as the show goes off the air


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

all in all... said:


> i would book axel to win in like 30 seconds, seriously. have hhh miss a run at axel and slam into the post or something, perfectplex 3 count
> 
> then let heyman be beside himself and go nuts as the show goes off the air


:vince3 Pssh. That wouldn't make my son-in-law look good!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

all in all... said:


> i would book axel to win in like 30 seconds, seriously. have hhh miss a run at axel and slam into the post or something, perfectplex 3 count
> 
> then let heyman be beside himself and go nuts as the show goes off the air


This so much. If WWE want Adel to be taken seriously, he needs to pretty much humiliate or destroy HHH tonight. But we know that won't happen. 

And if I ever see the Perfectplex being kicked out of again, I'll probably cry. I'm liking Axel since his rebranding, plus his new v3 theme is great.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

HHH is on tonight?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't forget everyone, its preshow time on the app!
:cole3


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Don't forget everyone, its preshow time on the app!
> :cole3


I can just hear his voice..


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Lillyart_14 said:


> This so much. If WWE want Adel to be taken seriously, he needs to pretty much humiliate or destroy HHH tonight. But we know that won't happen.
> 
> And if I ever see the Perfectplex being kicked out of again, I'll probably cry. I'm liking Axel since his rebranding, plus his new v3 theme is great.


If the WWE really wanted to push Axel, they should have had the Perfect Plex get the three count every time he hit it over the course of several months so that, when someone finally did kick out of it (at a major PPV), it was a big deal. Instead, they have Super Cena kick out the first time it was used..... :no:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> Don't forget everyone, its preshow time on the app!
> :cole3


Wait. RAW has a preshow now?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

RDEvans said:


> HHH is on tonight?


:HHH2 yea got a problem with that?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Wait. RAW has a preshow now?


yeap, though the live video has yet to begin.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> yeap, though the live video has yet to begin.


I had no idea. Weird. What do they normally do on the preshow? Recaps?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

all in all... said:


> i would book axel to win in like 30 seconds, seriously. have hhh miss a run at axel and slam into the post or something, perfectplex 3 count
> 
> then let heyman be beside himself and go nuts as the show goes off the air


I would like to see this happen, if HHH really is high on Axel then he should be happy to put him over.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> yeap, though the live video has yet to begin.


Holy shit you cannot be serious...
Do they have matches or is it just recaps and opinions from people nobody cares about?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

The Cowboy!! said:


> Where's Nimbus at nowadays?


He's somewhere planning his grand return to WF.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I expect 10 recaps tonight, the WWE app will be mentioned about 23 times


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm confused. Why do you guys keep saying Perfect-Plex? Don't you mean Perfect-Throw? :cole3


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Tonight's Raw will be brought to you by the WWE APP. Download it at a smart phone near you. :cole3


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Ziggler return tonight? Awesome! :steen


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> I had no idea. Weird. What do they normally do on the preshow? Recaps?





Xobeh said:


> Holy shit you cannot be serious...
> Do they have matches or is it just recaps and opinions from people nobody cares about?


I don't know I just tried it for the first time tonight, but they have had a poll about what stage Ryback should win in the ppv match already.


I guess I might have been a bit premature calling anything a "preshow" but it looked like video was starting at 7:30, guess not.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Orton & Team Hell No vs The Shield 100% gonna be a 20 minute match.. No interest in it myself.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

123bigdave said:


> Orton & Team Hell No vs The Shield 100% gonna be a 20 minute match.. No interest in it myself.


On the opposite end of the spectrum, that's probably the only match I have interest in.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> I don't know I just tried it for the first time tonight, but they have had a poll about what stage Ryback should win in the ppv match already.
> 
> 
> I guess I might have been a bit premature calling anything a "preshow" but it looked like video was starting at 7:30, guess not.


Interesting.

:vince5 Book whatever the results are!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Preparing for Monday Night RAWful :vince5


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

and for those who care, the next step in the Summer Rae dress saga has been posted

Summer Rae WWE ‏@RealSummerWWE 3m

The choice is yours! Which one should I wear tonight on #RAW??? #SummerRae Make sure to quote this when you reply! pic.twitter.com/DCkjH5mi5n


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> and for those who care, the next step in the Summer Rae dress saga has been posted
> 
> Summer Rae WWE ‏@RealSummerWWE 3m
> 
> The choice is yours! Which one should I wear tonight on #RAW??? #SummerRae Make sure to quote this when you reply! pic.twitter.com/DCkjH5mi5n


----------



## Really? (Jun 28, 2011)

*Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

Don't say I didn't warn you.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't forget tonight's RecAPPS


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

leon79 said:


> Don't forget tonight's RecAPPS


:mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

Dude, would you stop being so negative? The show hasn't even started. Give it a chance.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> and for those who care, the next step in the Summer Rae dress saga has been posted
> 
> Summer Rae WWE ‏@RealSummerWWE 3m
> 
> The choice is yours! Which one should I wear tonight on #RAW??? #SummerRae Make sure to quote this when you reply! pic.twitter.com/DCkjH5mi5n


How about none of them? I bet King would need an extra pair of pants.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

un_pretti_er said:


> :mark:


:vince That's the spirit!


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

In before this thread gets MOVED


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

Ziggler is returning tonight.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

I wonder how many handicAPP matches we'll get tonight... Oh wait, that was 13 years ago.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Don't forget tonight's RecAPPS


And don't forget the Post-show, which can exclusively be watched after Raw on non other than the WWE App! :cole3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> How about none of them? I bet King would need an extra pair of pants.


Your probably right, though the one on the right looks better.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Just waiting until the APP goes over Wade.

You know it's coming.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

only 4 minutes til showtime


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SheamusRKO said:


> I wonder how many handicAPP matches we'll get tonight... Oh wait, that was 13 years ago.


That's up to you...the WWE Universe! Go to the WWE App right now and vote for what kind of match you would like to see later tonight on Raw! :cole3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

THE WORSTEST RAUW EVARRRR UNTILL NEXT WEEK AND THAT WILL BEEEE THE WORSTEST RAWWW EVARRRRRRRRR
right?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

In the main event of HHH vs Axel, we either get this :buried :HHH2

Or this :axel

I'm sure the Shield and Daniel Bryan spots will be nice, but yeah, I'm not so confident either.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Evening boys


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I just had the terrible thought of Bo Dallas shilling the WWE app, and now I've ruined my whole night. Way to go, brain!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

leon79 said:


> Just waiting until the APP goes over Wade.
> 
> You know it's coming.


As in...Dwayne wade? :vince2:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

3 minutes left until showtime. JR said Raw would be kicking off with an interesting segment, hopefully he wasn't lying.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

If Raw tanks tonight, NBA ECF. If the NBA ECF tanks, RAW.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

NikkiSixx said:


> I just had the terrible thought of Bo Dallas shilling the WWE app, and now I've ruined my whole night. Way to go, brain!


I had completely forgotten about him untill I switched onto NXT.... God he's so dislikable :cuss:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Dont forget to download the VINTAGE WWE APP :cole3


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That WWE APP taking John Cena's spot as the top dog in the business. :cole3


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Punkholic said:


> That's up to you...the WWE Universe! Go to the WWE App right now and vote for what kind of match you would like to see later tonight on Raw! :cole3


I never fail to read that in Cole's voice


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

2 minutes.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Link through PM please, my friends.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready :cody2


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Who's ready for the Monday Night WWE APP shit show!!!


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Need stream, yo.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, let's give this a chance. If not, at least we have an alternative in the basketball game.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome ladies and gentlemen to Monday Night APP!!! :vince2 :cole3


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

And in for the fuckery!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

PTP on the app, talking about takin on the Uso's
:cole3

well its over now nm :lol


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I really hate this new intro bullshit.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Let the fuckery begin...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena to start?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Let the fucking fuckery begin.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

RAW is live bitches :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

And we start with the weekly recAPP!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Holla If Ya Hear Me.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

If they mention the APP even once, I'm switching the channel.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuck the app. Shove it up your asshole.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I hate RAW's intro so much. What happened to the cool badass one?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Bray Wyatt better debut tonight.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Why the recaps? It should be if you missed it, you missed it.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

You look fly today.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shaddw said:


> If they mention the APP even once, I'm switching the channel.


Well it shouldn't take long then


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

3 Stages of App match 

Stage 1...


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

The creepy voice is alright, I like it


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Did they just censor "ass"? :drake3*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"Payback" is such a generic, lazy name for a pay per view.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How long before they start recAPPing the APP? :cole3


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Urgh not more HHH


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Bray Wyatt better debut tonight.


Not yet. Build him up. Give somewhat of a story through vignettes


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Drinking game for tonight: take a shot every time the WWE App is mentioned on TV! Ya'll will be passed out in less than half an hour.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Need stream...pls


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

here we go!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Are we ready for Trips to try and milk another goodbye sympathy reaction from the audience?


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sick of this concussion story line already and it has hardly even begun. Hopefully Curtis Axel kicks his ass!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how they edited the video to make it look like Curtis kicked HHH's ass. You know, the way it should have been. 

And Triple H is back already?!?!? The fuck?!?!?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

DAT STEPH.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Axel :lol

:buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow what a champ HHH is, he comes back from a consussion two weeks after having a fainting spell, but ziggler is out for more than a month


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

And It Begins


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wait, WHAT?! Steph!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooooh look who it is


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

In for the Slut Chant for Stephanie.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: STEPHANIE!!!!!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Stephanie starting off RAW?

IS this real life?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh SHIT, steph! dat pop :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Why must you REPEAT THE SAME MATCH EVERY TIME


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

WTF Stephanie, you change your theme after 10 years why exactly?


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Fuck yeah


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

oolaalaa


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Steph? NICE! BEST RAW EVER!!!! (j/k j/k)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

ositivity


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

DAT MILF


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Steph lookin fine..


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Stephanie still looks good


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

...does Stephanie McMahon have new music?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Stephanie no. Change your theme back to your old one I loved it


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Shaddw said:


> If they mention the APP even once, I'm switching the channel.


I give you 20 minutes.

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO STEPH

Steph/Heyman interaction incoming.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MY BONER

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

And we begin with a Milf. I'll lol if she plugs the NXT women's championship.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is a surprise..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Steph :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

MILF in da house


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

STEPH!!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Bray Wyatt better debut tonight.


I think he will debut the night after Payback, doesn't make sense for him to debut now and not have time to set up a proper feud


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

When I think rap entrances, I think Steph McMahon.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

My god

She is still bangin


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

DAT NEW THEME!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Steph! :mark:


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Shane pls!!!!!!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

MILF


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Steph...still would bang


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Get better at writing entertaining wrestling television you hot bitch.

Steph tho :yum:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dat Milf


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey look everyone, it's the mong who's responsible for all the fuckery every week.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Steph! Omg, definitely wasn't expecting her. Great way to start the show!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Stephanie's new theme sounds like that beyonce song she is still hot though


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Shane has the better theme


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge.

That voice though...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Brutal meaning boring as fuck, right?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Curtis HEAT axel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH Paul PLEASE DONT WRESTLE please think about your children






Too bad the fans were not cheering for HHH not being allowed to wrestle


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't hear any wolves howling out there? Hmmmm somnething is not right.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

SPLOOOOGGGGGEEEEEE


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Buckley said:


> WTF Stephanie, you change your theme after 10 years why exactly?


To be fair, Vince has had the same one for how long?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Are they whating her?

Fucking morons lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

YoungGun_UK said:


> DAT NEW THEME!


is garbage...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Triple H rematch. Woo! /sarcasm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

God-fucking-damn she's still hot!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

DAT AXEL HEAT.

DAT STEPH HEAT.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Steph lookin' yummy!


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Vince or Steph to cut a promo on HHH. You heard it here first.


:clap


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

MILF


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*GOD DAMN Stephanie is like Wine, just improves with time.

Did I just rhyme?


Twice.


Anyway, Stephanie *


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Steph Vs.Curtis Axel...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuck you Steph I want the GAME to compete tonight


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

HHH is gonna come out.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Stephanie wears the pants in dat relationship.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Steph about to get buried


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

CM Punk is right. Triple H needs Stephanie's permission to wrestle (in kayfabe).


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Hypno said:


> DAT AXEL HEAT.
> 
> DAT STEPH HEAT.


i c wut you did there


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Where's Y2J when you need him, needs more juvenile jokes about Steph.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

He will be wrestling tonight anyway, who are you trying to fool?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

AXEL gets more heat in 1 week then ADR did in his entire career LOL

And it's just his name LOL


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

why are you telling us this steph? we already saw the recap...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

OW HERE COMES THE GAME :HHH2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn she buried Curt. "Quite frankly is beneath him."


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Steph never could cut a good promo


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Steph getting in on the burying. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lol...beneath him.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cue time to play the ghammmmme


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

So they're really going with this storyline


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I so miss Steph circa 2000. Fabulous heel and OG bitch face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie burying AXEL.

DAT HGH VOICE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I'm trying to save my husband."

*BOO!.*


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

WTF


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why You not letting :HHH2 Bury Axel Tonite Steph?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Steph burying Axel as well.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Is it me or is she sounding more and more like Linda?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Announcing is worse than usual so far. Triple H needs to man the fuck up and either put over talent or go the fuck away. Making yourself the focal point isn't helping anybody.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Steph grabbing the shovel from Trips


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

DA BOSS 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Vince!?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol heel turn


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

THE MAN.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Stephanie: "he can't fight."
Heyman/HHH: says something to force Stephanie to change her mind


Edit: Or vince.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

VINCE IS BACK!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

DAT VINCE POP


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Good to see Stephanie...Forgot she even existed.


VINNIE MAC!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:mark: The Boss :vince5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WELL FUCK.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Daddys home


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hush up bitch yo daddy's here now


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow... WWE pulling out all the stops tonight.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

NO CHANCE


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

The fuck is this, the McMahon family reunion?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:vince


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:vince5 :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Boooo this bitch. How dare she take away the Game from us and Vince yessss


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

HERE COMES THW MONAAAAYY 

I would mark so hard if Shane o Mac rolled out


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

" We Want Two Hours" sign :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*OH SHIT!
This raw starts off with a bang. :mark:*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

BIG POPPA VINCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

So this is happening


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Vince getting his hair back


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Vince :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That great he "beneath him"


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

That swagger.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Steph the HBIC right there


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Vince McMahon...Dat Strut!!!!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

NOW THIS is how you start a show. Bring the gods out


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:vince 

OH DAMMIT! BUSINESS HAS PICKED UP


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

McMahon feud incoming??


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Vinnie mac and Steph? Wow they're really trying to beat the nba tonight.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Glad to see these two but it's too damn bad it has to be for a HHH storyline...


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

VKM looking good


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Would love a heel McMahon family again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its 2000 all over again


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

MACMAN!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince and Steph to HHH, WE BURY LIKE A FAMILY!!!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

uh oh, Vinnie Mac is here too?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh shiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here come's the moneyyyyyyyyyyyyy = Mark out moment


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark: for Vinny Mac's '97 haircut returning


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think Vince has found a legit youth potion. He looks ten years younger


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No no no....McMahon family time on raw...why?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Damn Stephanie is hot, and wtf is going on?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

He's got his hair back...Don' look the same though. 


The devil's the devil though.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck yea Bring back the Attitude.....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

vince has been hittin the hair dye.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Vince on that just for men


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Vince looks younger. That hair dye did him well.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like Vince decided to make an APPearance tonight! :vince5


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

As the McMahons turn.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:vince2:vince3:vince4


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Business has picked up! lol


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Steph "not allowing" Trips to compete? Dafuq outta here. Then, she buries Axel, lol.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

They're really fighting for the ratings tonight aint they :lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

DAT VINCE HEAT.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Vince looks so young for his age


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

OMG.... that....something different about vince????


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Vince :mark:


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Is Stephanie trying to be a heel? Here comes Vince! Vince and Steph starting RAW... yeah.. they certainly are throwing in the kitchen sink.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

vince and steph in the same ring again, whoa


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy shit, this is good. These two starting the show has brought back memories. Got goosebumps when vinces music hit.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DAT HAIR :vince3


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Die Vince Die.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vince looks younger


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Vince getting his hair back


Heel vince?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Please make Vince a heel again. Face Vince is such watered down bullshit pandering.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Vince is more over than Daniel Bryan :lmao


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Vince looks great


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Vince's hair looks so much better than last time (Y)*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Please don't boo my daughter. She loves her husband."

*BOO!*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple H chant keep that son bitch going


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Who else would mark for Shane right now?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

This would be an epic sandow moment


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The things i would do to Stephanie


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bring out the shovel already


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Dat hair vince...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Gamblor said:


> Wow... WWE pulling out all the stops tonight.


Then the glass breaks and :austin comes out. :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

THE MCMAHONS HEELING IT UP :mark: I feel 11 again


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Vince stealing that NBA first hour...not


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Watch the kids come out.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where's Shane?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*



Punkholic said:


> Dude, would you stop being so negative? The show hasn't even started. Give it a chance.


Ugh.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

"I know i love him more than you do" 

lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

And here comes The Game! :HHH2


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow Vince looks 10 years younger since he started growing his hair back.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh boy. :lol


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FACE VINCE SUCKS


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The audience needs to learn how to Be A Star.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone needs to tell Vince about Touch of Grey :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad he's sporting his old hairstyle. :mark:


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

If there ever was a time to chant 'We hate PG'...


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol HHH really does wear her panties, doesn't he


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dat hair-dye. :vince2


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here comes the monnnneeeeyyyyyyyy


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vince ..just so you know I would do more then boo your daughter


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Heel Vince :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

COME ON SHANE! come out!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Heel turns?!?! Omfg this is awesomee


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Would have lol'd if it went:

"WHAT DO YOU WANT?"

"WE WANT RYDER"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince all i want from HHH is for him to go away for ever


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Can Shane and Linda come out, too?

GAME GETTING DAT SYMPATHY 

Sacrificing his wife and father-in-law for a pop. Genius.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

We get this thread every week now.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Fuck you and your family entertainment


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Vince and Steph...WWE is really trying its hardest to steal the ratings from the NBA...too bad they won't.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

donalder said:


> Vince is more over than Daniel Bryan :lmao


Don't be dumb..


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

God damn Vince. This is awesome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm with Stephanie. I don't want HHH to wrestle tonight either.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

We don't give a fuck about yo PG *****


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank the heavens Vince and Stephanie are saving us from witnessing the 1000th Triple H burial


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Someone screamed give us blood!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Is Vince fucking with us tho?


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just had to throw in that family entertainment didn't ya Vince?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

We want him to retire!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Vince just said what?! Dat heel turn! :datass


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Vince: WWE is family entertainment, it's not a bloodsport.

Me: And who's fault is that?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

this is a blood sweat and tears sport!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

If Shane McMahon comes out...I'd lose my shit!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Vince McMahon, trying to save Triple H.

The same dude who showed Jerry Lawler dying. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where's the Shield? You know what to do....


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

PMSL AT THE ONE GUY WHO SHOUTED 'GIVE US SOME BLOOD'!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Triple H to come out and tell pop and the wife about THISBUSINESS and how he has to fight.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

cindel25 said:


> Where's Shane?


man, if that happened... :mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Vince turning heel?! Please pretty please!!!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Fans are bloodthirsty...deal with it McMahons!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

This opening segment. :lmao


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this really happening?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vince will show you ..TV-Y7


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

playing the crowd like a fiddle


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Crowd is hot tonight (Y)*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

One more time.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Inb4 Attitude era part two


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

UNA VEZ MAS


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Vince loves playing with the crowd. lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Not a blood sport? Let's just pretend anything pre-PG didn't happen...


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

MARKED.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol vince doesnt even know his name, curt axel


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

DAT HEEL TURN


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

SHIELD!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SHIELD :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

OH SHIT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The shield!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Getem'! :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy SHIT, WOOT [email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

DAT SHIELD FUCK YES


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That Shield pop!!!!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

who wrote this in the script?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That pop


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

MARK OUT! SHIELD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OMFG opening segment is gonna be amazing


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

INJUSTICE


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

MY FUCKING LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

HOLY SHIT! Did the Shield just turn face? :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PLEASE KILL STEPHANIE!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This is not the Attitude Era anymore...welcome to the WWE PG APPtitude Era! :vince3


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

MARKING OUT!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

SHIELDDDDDDD!!!!!!!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Curtis Axel is beneath Triple H

Final Nail in the coffin lol.

Oh and Shield.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

SHIELD :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

SHIELD :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DA SHIELD! :mark:


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

an epic angle is about to unfold


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok I'm starting to like where this is going.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

couldn't love the Mcmahons more at this moment.

I'm fuckin' cryin' from the nostalgia.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

IM MARKING OUT


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh it's about to go down!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Oh Shit!!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> Where's the Shield? You know what to do....


Fucking awesome dude.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy fuck they are going balls to the wall...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SHIELD!!! 

KILL THEM BOTH!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

DAT SHOVEL

YOU GET A BURIAL! YOU GET A BURIAL! EVERYBODY GETS A BURIAL!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This is Awesome.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:mark: :mark: SHIELD


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

a commercial now?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

YASSSSSSSS!!! 

My body is ready!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohhh interesting, this won't end well.
Don't forget to watch it all on the App as we go to break!
:cole3


Hell, it really is on the APP :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Good time for a commercial


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

SHIELD!!! :mark: Fuck em up!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

SHIELD!! This is an awesome start 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

oh shit....

shield and the mcmahons....

AND FUCKING JBL ON COMMENTARY...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This is interesting. Awesome time to go to a commercial too

:|


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

THE SHIELD :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Shield and Stephanie in live sex scene in the ring ah yeah!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Holy...........


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*OH SHIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:

I haven't marked this hard in an opening RAW segment in a very, VERY long time.


OH FUCK OFF WITH THE ADS!*


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

SHEILD!!!! :mark:

Fucking adverts. Are you serious?!?!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark: :mark: LETS FUCKIN... COMMERCIALS!!!!!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

WTF commercial during Shield GOAT entrance!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!! YES!!! HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince isn't scared of the Shield, he's a former WWF Champion :troll


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Commercial break. Fuck me, right?


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

YOU cant go to commercial now ffs


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok this segment just got awesome!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

worst. commercial. break. ever.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Are you fucking kidding me a fucking commercial?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Shane to come out for the save? Shane v Dean?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Just when it was getting good, they cut to the ads fpalm


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Commercial now?? INJUSTICE!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Shane comes out juking and jiving, I'm gonna die of happiness.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Ahhhhh fuck off tv ad break


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

A break now? Way to kill the atmosphere. Fucking hell.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

NO! Why go to commercials now of all times?!?!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Did they seriously just cut to an ad?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What an ad already? Does the WWE want people to turn the station to the NHL or NBA playoffs


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

DAMN! I don't like the Shield, but they look badass coming out with the titles.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

BASTARD FUCKING COMMERCIAL FUCK OFF


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL A COMMERCIAL??????

THIS PRODUCT FUCKING SUCKS :lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

OFCOURSE WWE CUTS TO SHOW THEIR FUCKING COMMERCIALS RIGHT NOW


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Commercial... are you fucki... I... I just don't know fpalm


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

okay, they just killed it. Ad break why. This crowd is bloody hot!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF COMMERcIL AT 10min MARK?


20 min overrun?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

COMMERCIAL?? 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

YOU DONT GO TO COMMERCIAL NOW!!!!! WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU VINCE??


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

And here come The Shield! :mark:


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

What a great way to kill the segment with a fucking break.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Big pop for the Shield and OVERWHELMING heat for Stephanie and even for Vince after the pop was over....


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

How can they cut to commercial now!?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

McMahons acting like heels.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I was about to fall asleep until I heard Shield's music. I got right up and they cut to commercials? What the fuck is this?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, that re-write sure worked. My attention is grabbed.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What an AWFUL time for a commercial :lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha, what a shitty time to take a break. THE OWNER OF THE COMPANY IS ABOUT TO GET ASSAULTED IN A TIMELY FASHION AFTER A WORD FROM THESE NICE COMPANIES


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you take an add break now?

checks the app...oh right..nothing happend...


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat Commercial - good for business :vince4


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And they go to commercial. I can't.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you serious? A commercial break?



ARE YOU SERIOUS???!!!


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Dat Kofi Kingston burial.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Blommen said:


> How can they cut to commercial now!?


Need all that ad money


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Evilerk said:


> you take an add break now?


Your sig is quailty :cheer


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Bring back Shane O Mac for the best segment ever


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why a commercial

Whyyyyyy


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

The App has no commercials puppets! :vince5


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

THE SHIELD....AMBROSE LOOKING MIGHTY FINE.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Weak vince and steph left


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

They're going to plug that fucking APP again aren't they? AREN'T THEY?!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

SHEILD v HHH, Shane and vince. I'd mark like a fat kid in a sweetshop


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If you had the app you could be watching the action still...

That's the message for the shitty timing of the commercial.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Download the WWE APP to see what happens Vince, Stephanie, and the Shield :vince2


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Can't wait for the break to end so we can see a predictable HHH save where he'll likely get beat by the numbers game only for team Hell No to come and even the odds and keep the Shield at bay. *yawn*


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WTF?! Commercials when this was finally getting good?! COME ON!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wtf so The Shield are coming down to lay a beat down on Vince or something and we're meant to believe they'll hang around for an ad break?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> If Shane comes out juking and jiving, I'm gonna die of happiness.












:mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Haha, what a shitty time to take a break. THE OWNER OF THE COMPANY IS ABOUT TO GET ASSAULTED IN A TIMELY FASHION AFTER A WORD FROM THESE NICE COMPANIES


_While you're on the WWE app, don't forget to Tout your favorite moments from this opening. _


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

We care about HHH more than you do. :lmao Vince and Steph showing how to get heat with EASE. :clap


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

It's 1-0 Bruins by the way


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

Two words... WWE App. Will not surprise me if we cut back and it has already happened.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Watch the Shield murder the boss and his slutty daughter on the APP :cole3


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> They're going to plug that fucking APP again aren't they? AREN'T THEY?!


The fucking thing is that the video on the app didn't start until AFTER Vince & Stephanie left the ring.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

i'm watching it on the wwe app right now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SouthernCross said:


> Two words... WWE App. Will not surprise me if we cut back and it has already happened.


Nah, this they'll wait on.

EDIT: Well fuck this.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome start to RAW.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I.. I.. I just used the App. I'm sorry guys, I've let you down, but I just HAD to see...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, that sucked, a little segment of them walking around was it :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, they were worried about tonight's ratings, so they brought the big guns. 

FUCKING COMMERCIAL THOUGH

FUCKING APP


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That POP!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Fuck you app.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

What the fuck 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

what thats it fuck


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Shield time! :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Absolute fucking cunts.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Fail.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so no McMahon/Shield segment?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Those bastards tricked us fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

hOOOLY shit :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

What a FUCKING Bait and switch letdown!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Buzz kill...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't wanna miss any action?! Make sure to download the WWE App so you can watch what's going during commercials! :cole3


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Wait, what the fuck?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"without incident"

BOO THIS COMPANY!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This company..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Classic Orton pop (Y)*


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that was deceiving


----------



## wrastlinggg (Mar 28, 2013)

umm ok im finished, this is awful. game 7 time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL THEY LEFT.

Fuck this company.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So they just left? 

Well that is disappointing. I was hoping the Shield would kill them some McMahons. 

Oh well, lets have another awesome Shield six man tag match.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"if you have the WWE app then you'd have seen what happened!

wtf

way to kill your fucking story and advertisers.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

How anti-fucking-climatic. This is an obvious bate-and-switch and I'm not fucking happy about it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Trolled :lol


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Vintage App!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Whaaaaaaaaat..... :vettel

Well okay, there's Dean. Everything's fine.


----------



## SS07 (Feb 19, 2013)

We just got trolled......:cuss:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What the fuck? The crowd is hot, at least.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wait. what? The Shield/McMahon thing happened OFF screen? WHAT?!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Shield just let Vince and Steph LEAVE THE RING?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Fuck you App. How the HELL ARE YOU GOING TO REMOVE THAT CONFRONTATION FROM TV


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Damn bait and switch.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

HEY, I can watch RAW in half an hour tongiht.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wait so they had vince and steph in the ring, they leave during the AD?

Yeah great rewrite, and why is this match the first match and not the main event?

guess they want everyone to go watch the NHL or NBA playoff game


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah Teddy Long made the save

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

VOICES :mark:


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

You should've got the app folks!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That APP is the only place where you get a commercial free Raw and much more! Download it today! :vince2 :cole3


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Boreton can't even be bothered to look like he's reacting to those guys who have whupped his ass multiple times. Good job, KFC.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sad part of this is after this match it's all pretty much downhill for a show.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Returns to raw. App plug. No incident. Shame. 

And now Orton and Hell No. Not bad so far WWE, not bad.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow how pathetic


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha, if you have the app, you lucky viewers got to see nothing happen at all. In closing, ner ner ner ner, suckers.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

AHAHAHA ARE YOU SERIOUS? :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOOOOOO NO SHIELD / MCMAHON CONFRONTATION fpalm


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

6-man tag match :lmao :lmao they've just wiped all the momentum that segment had :lmao this company


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Really? Left the right without incident? I thought this show was supposed to compete with Game 7. What nonsense.:HHH2


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

D BRY? OH HEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL YEAH


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wait. what? The Shield/McMahon thing happened OFF screen? WHAT?!


Well if you had the App, you would have seen it all


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WHAT THE FREAKING FUCK?! WELCOME TO THE APPtitude ERA, WWE UNIVERSE!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp they just fucked up a possible good segment


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Da fuck? The shield didn't do anything to the boss? BS

Eh? Randy Orton? No thank you?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D-Bry on fire!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Time to watch game seven.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*They're throwing out the best of the show at the start *


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

you were wrong, the start was awesome

theres a thread like this every week, holy shit just be wrestling fans and watch the damn show


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well, Pacers vs. Heat it is!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Yeah.. pretty bait and switch. Maybe there is more to this "Triple H will not compete tonight" stuff later on.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

As retarded as this thread may be, the criticism is hardly unwarranted. They fucked it up in the first 15 mins.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'cleaning houses'


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryans ending on Smackdown was beautiful I was getting hyped just from watching it


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Michael Cole: "If you have the WWE App, you would have seen during the commercial break Vince and Stephanie leave the ring, without incident." IF YOU HAD THE APP YOU WOULD HAVE HAD SEEN NOTHING HAPPEN! Do they listen to themselves?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Xobeh said:


> "if you have the WWE app then you'd have seen what happened!
> 
> wtf
> 
> way to kill your fucking story and advertisers.


Especially since, according to them, what happened on the app was ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Make sure you download the app so you can watch the McMahons peacefully leave the ring. :cole3


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well done on pissing everyone off just as Raw is starting. Nonsense.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose ready to stab a bitch in the neck.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

And now we get Orton and Hell No vs The Shield. Because you know, we have never seen that before.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HERE COMES THE GOAT :yes :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FUCKKKKK The opening was EPIC until the fucking commercials!! Then it all went to SHIT!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok guys, i can't take it anymore...










I'M DOWNLOADING THE GOD DAMN FUCKING APP!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Why is this opening?

FFS WWE. NOTHING WILL TOP THIS LIKELY!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kane is 46 years old. Fucking hell :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well if this crowd boo'd steph and boo'd Vince saying family entertainment then they will boo cena too, right? Right?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Well if you had the App, you would have seen it all


And if I had the app and stuck my phone up my ass I still would have gotten fucked less then we did here.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

BRYAN


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

That was ridiculous


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

What actually hAPPend?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, I'll get the best match of the night before the nba game starts. Optimal.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow what a way to drop the ball WWE... that coulda been a really good segment. Oh well this should be good either way i just think storyline wise they coulda had something great


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, Randy Orton. :wade


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Crowd's hot. I like it!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

If Orton loses again I can see him losing the plot Bryan's breakdown is a deflection so no one see's Orton heel turn at payback.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wait. what? The Shield/McMahon thing happened OFF screen? WHAT?!


Wouldn't have missed it if you had the WWE App! Go download it right now! :cole3


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so when will Team Hell No just dissolve completely?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SJFC said:


> Ok guys, i can't take it anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

The only way to make up for that terrible booking is to have Bryan go tweener in this match & just kill everyone with elbows & kicks.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

At least we've gotten to the







part of the show early.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bryan is so over


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's got to be some kind of record. 15 minutes in and probably 96% of fans are pissed off at the company, not a storyline. Way to go morons! What's next? 3 hours of advertising while all action is on the fucking App?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

SJFC said:


> Ok guys, i can't take it anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT DO IT:cussin:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

If there is only one reason to watch WWE it's Daniel Bryan. Fucking fantastic.
:yes :yes :yes


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

The Shield vs Hell No and Orton for the 5324643643th time. Time to switch to Pacers vs Heat


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

NO ONE IS MORE OVER THAN D BRYAN! NO ONE!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

leon79 said:


> What actually hAPPend?


I see what you did there. :vince2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What I would give to see Daniel Bryan unleash his stiff kicks to the McMahons. :bryan


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Ambrose vs Bryan.

Let the ejaculations of many commence.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Crowd seems very hot so far.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd's hot tonight! :yes


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

Only WWE could build to a potential epic opening and then burn it the fuck down with a single ad break.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

fuck twitter


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Shut up lawler...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TheWFEffect said:


> If Orton loses again I can see him losing the plot Bryan's breakdown is a deflection so no one see's Orton heel turn at payback.


"If an Orton turns in the midcard, does anyone give a damn?"

Ancient Buddhist Koan


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Shut the fuck up King


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

shut up jerry


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dat App.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I got goosebumps from that opening!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Jerry Lawler is a complete fucking imbecile. MY GOD. Wow.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well this thread got creepy real fast


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ryder finally got airtime on the WWE App :lmao


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Taker and Kane broke Vince's leg. :lol The Shield could have done something.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

See these fat fucks watch this match with the App :cole3


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks WWE now I can watch Game 7 without worrying about anything happening.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> It's got to be some kind of record. 15 minutes in and probably 96% of fans are pissed off at the company, not a storyline. Way to go morons! What's next? 3 hours of advertising while all action is on the fucking App?


I guess Vince thinks that'll teach those who DONT download the pathetic app! :vince


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> What I would give to see Daniel Bryan unleash his stiff kicks to the McMahons. :bryan


On Stephanie? :vince


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Didn't the shield just lose a 6 man elimination match to Cena a few weeks ago?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

They just left... Talk about a letdown.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A cut to Clay and Albert. Rather have a cut to the concession stand.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The WWE App.

Watch Two Fat Fucks and an Internet Jobber talk like no human beings ever have while fake watching a fake match.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Steph was supposed to get powerbombed.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> What I would give to see Daniel Bryan unleash his stiff kicks to the McMahons. :bryan


Would probably happen during commercials...so, if you wanna see it, make sure to download the WWE App right now! :cole3


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Me and my mates are taking a shot of Jack Daniels every time the app is being plugged. This will be an interesting night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS...DAT KICK.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

liking the crowd, they are into it makes the match alot better


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They've gone from being "undefeated" to "undefeated in six man tag team action" to "never been pinned or submitted" 

All because Cena had to win by DQ for some reason, lol.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh good because I was hoping to be able to watch Tensai watch the match. Thank goodness I have downloaded the WWE app.

All Ads and no app makes WWE a dull show!
All Ads and no app makes WWE a dull show!

Am I being brainwashed?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

So a commercial every 10 minutes......


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Didn't the shield just lose a 6 man elimination match to Cena a few weeks ago?


that is why cole corrected himself.


ANOTHER AD 4 minutes after the first ad

F this im going to watch hockey


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol at ref calling commercial spot


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

leon79 said:


> What actually h*APP*end?


:lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

wat

i

a second one, at 19 minutes?


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

What happened on the fucking app?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

You want to see Tons of Funk and Zack Ryder watch the match..YOU GOTTA DOWNLOAD THE APP!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

eh just waiting for DB to snap.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ugh, turning to TNT during the ads


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Raw is like 75% ads, 20% bullshit, 5% interesting things.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

You look fly today!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Would probably happen during commercials...so, if you wanna see it, make sure to download the WWE App right now! :cole3


haha, so true.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

My mother keeps bothering me about basketball. I should have never taught her how to text.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The fact that you have to download the WWE App to watch the most interesting parts of the show is sadly hilarious.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

App app app app commercial app app app Lawler. Fuck it - I'm off to play Grid 2. I'll watch this shit tomorrow when I can fast forward. Have fun folks.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Geez, if there was ever a time for a "boycott the App" thread, it's now!! Need a leader to step up and that's not me...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I glad were getting this match again


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

2 commercials in 18 minutes that's what i call some fucked up shit


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so what are they doing with Orton now until we get to Summerslam?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

SJFC said:


> Ok guys, i can't take it anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not a hater of Ambrose at all...but does he under sell or over sell?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Lillyart_14 said:


> Me and my mates are taking a shot of Jack Daniels every time the app is being plugged. This will be an interesting night.


:gun::talk :shocked::shocked::clap


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Like A Boss said:


> Raw is like 75% ads, 20% bullshit, 5% interesting things.


The 5% is optimistic.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

XxMetsxX said:


> I'm not a hater of Ambrose at all...but does he under sell or over sell?


He sells just the right amount.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, ten minutes left until game 7! Who do you guys got?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> Oh good because I was hoping to be able to watch Tensai watch the match. Thank goodness I have downloaded the WWE app.
> 
> All Ads and no app makes WWE a dull show!
> All Ads and no app makes WWE a dull show!
> ...


That's the spirit! I shall soon infest the Earth with fellow comrades! :vince5


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I feel like a bitch for using the App right now


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ashly said:


> Taker and Kane broke Vince's leg. :lol The Shield could have done something.


If this was an adult rated show they would have raped stephanie right in front of him


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

This Raw is already a joke. Abrupt commercial breaks every 10 minutes, The McMahons trying to brainwash the WWE universe into accepting this crappy PG era, and then the Shield interrupting them but apparently nothing happens?

Good job at really beating out the stiff competition for tonight, Vince.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

XxMetsxX said:


> I'm not a hater of Ambrose at all...but does he under sell or over sell?


How the fuck can you be torn between those two options. Thats like saying...I like this paint....but is it red or blue?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

WWE on pace for 19 ad breaks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Well, ten minutes left until game 7! Who do you guys got?


Hopefully Pacers so I can see the Heat fans cry and David Stern try to slit his wrists at a Spurs/Pacers final.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I understand it all now! the whole Raw ploy..
they put on so many things, the App, the social media, all drawing away your attention so you don't totally focus on the show, its devious!
:vince2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

gaz0301 said:


> Oh good because I was hoping to be able to watch Tensai watch the match. Thank goodness I have downloaded the WWE app.
> 
> All Ads and no app makes WWE a dull show!
> All Ads and no app makes WWE a dull show!
> ...


That's the spirit, fellow WWE Universe member! :vince5


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is it me or does the WWE act like an old man who just discovered the interwebz mentioning APP this, APP that...


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Lillyart_14 said:


> Me and my mates are taking a shot of Jack Daniels every time the app is being plugged. This will be an interesting night.


I take it you're not planning on living past tomorrow morning then.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

MONDAY NIGHT RAW NEW INTRO


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Is it me or does the WWE act like an old man who just discovered the interwebz mentioning APP this, APP that...


WWE has been that way for about 6 years now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time to get Bryan and Rollins in there. Their chemistry is off the charts.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Ok guys, i can't take it anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harry Potter lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

I've downloaded the app. Never thought I would.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The now-weekly Northern Ireland mention :clap


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Like A Boss said:


> Raw is like 75% ads, 20% bullshit, 5% interesting things.


You forgot 90% WWE App.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Remember guys, you can watch WWE even if you are in Egypt!

:cole3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Too bad I don't watch basketball...Hey return of the Jedi is on...I've only seen it 50 times..that's a lot better than this sack of app!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I remember when WWE was the first company to have it's programming shown in HD...... Oh wait.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

BOTCH


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Punter said:


>


wut da fuq


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Another headlock, Randy?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Vintage Orton


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Orton hearing voices in his head! Getting ready for that RKO Outta Nowhere! :cole3


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Ashly said:


> I've downloaded the app. Never thought I would.


I've been downloaded it, but never thought I would actually use it. And then the Shield came out tonight, and I got trolled.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How lucky we are to be able to watch this fuckery, no matter where we are. WooHoo!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

orton so cray


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Orton. WTF?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

And now we have botches from the Shield. Goddammit I might just have to switch to game 7


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Please Cole just shut up with vintage this vintage that!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Crowd's pretty fucking good today.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When it comes to Superstar of the Year in 2013, can we just give it to all three members of The Shield?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Orton going apeshit :mark: VINTAGE VINTAGE!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Hopefully Pacers so I can see the Heat fans cry and David Stern try to slit his wrists at a Spurs/Pacers final.


David Stern and the refs already making sure it's spurs and heat finals.
If Lebron gets injured , there are already lebron clones ready to serve.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

vintage VINTAGE


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Vintage Orton :cole


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL ORTON WTF :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Orton is so fucking over.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The headbutts by Dean. Oh Lord, I need a seat. Oh sweet Jesus H. Jones, TAKE MY ASS TO THE PITS OF HEAVEN NOW!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

It's not vintage Orton, no it's Vintage, VINTAGE Randy Orton!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"Vintage VINTAGE Orton" :cole3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ORTON, MY *****.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

After watching slammiversary I realized wwe really need a heel commentator.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm liking this crowd. They are pumped for whatever reason.

Lets see if they dance when FandanGoat comes out.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

For a commercial free Raw, you know what to do :cole3


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Crowd is OFF THE FUCKING HOOK so far!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Every time Lawler opens his mouth, some funny quip about it being awful


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rollins....thanks babe.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

"That was vintage, VINTAGE Randy Orton" 

:cole3


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Dat crowd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*AWESOME CROWD FO SHO!!!!*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

2 minutes till shieldwinslol!


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Crowd is the best part of this show so far


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

SJFC said:


> Ok guys, i can't take it anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David Tennant :yum:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Great...thanks crowd, you just buried any chance Bryan had at moving up the card. Dumbasses


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

TripleG said:


> When it comes to Superstar of the Year in 2013, can we just give it to all three members of The Shield?


Bur if the Shield get it then how is John Cena supposed to get it? :vince4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd bringing it more than the McMahons. :vince4


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Is it me or does the WWE act like an old man who just discovered the interwebz mentioning APP this, APP that...


Welcome to the APPtitude Era, WWE Universe member! :vince5


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Great...thanks crowd, you just buried any chance Bryan had at moving up the card. Dumbasses


Yeah that'll be why..


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

More like, Appy Dabby


sorry, my first app joke, i'll get my coat


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

lmao has Roman Reigns been tagged in yet?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Triple H is gonna return tonight and bury everyone in his path, just like JESUS :mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Crowd seem lively. 

I'm going to be so hammered within the hour.


----------



## Amall (Jan 30, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> The now-weekly Northern Ireland mention :clap



Noticed that as well, mark every time I hear it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

Certainly not the worst show of 2013 so far...if you have the WWE App! :vince5


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

REIGNS :mark::mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Of course Orton has to ruin the pace of the match. Of fucking course.

And there goes my splooshery.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> Great...thanks crowd, you just buried any chance Bryan had at moving up the card. Dumbasses


Yes because cheering for another face during the hot tag is going to bury Bryan. Not like they were cheering him or anything at the beginning of the match or Orton's been there for years and years.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Reigns is so badass


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The masterlock. unk2


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Did anyone else want the Shield to triple powerbomb Steph while Vince laid helpless?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

do we really need another angle centered around helmsley(no)? at least vince is involved


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Masterlock


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Did anyone else want the Shield to triple powerbomb Steph while Vince laid helpless?


Extremely


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Reigns with the kamehameha


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol at ambrose


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

negged; with the words "Really?"


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm really enjoying this match so far, but then again I haven't seen a bad Shield match yet.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The white t shirt makes him look like a fired security guard. 

Who got fired for drinking and stalking on the job.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm pretty proud of the Connecticut crowd.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yes because cheering for another face during the hot tag is going to bury Bryan. Not like they were cheering him or anything at the beginning of the match or Orton's been there for years and years.


Didn't you know? every single small action that happens buries a persons' career! trip on a cable, Future Endeavor! Tag in your partner, Benoit style erasure from mentions!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Rollins saying we got him right where we want him was the creepiest thing I have every heard..


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

:bryan is so fucking over its wicked


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I cant believe I was expecting this match to end Raw tonight. :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Punter said:


>


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What a hot crowd tonight. They must have got in for free!


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

can't even watch raw any more after watching slamiversary, made wwe look like trash


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

i thought Reigns was gonna pull Ortons intestines out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins's troll voice is the best :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

rton2 DAT DROPKICK OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

WOAH. :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice ducking dropkick!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Rollins' selling is very impressive.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Rollins's fantastic.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I love how Daniel Bryan's pop makes Orton's sound like crickets.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

What a clothesline!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

DATS MY BOY D-BRY


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus! Daniel Bryan has been on fire lately!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

holy shit that lariat...


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dat POP :bryan :dazzler :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan about clean fucking house.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

:yes


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I lovee this version of Bryan


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

FUCKING A!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Now that was a sweet move from the top rope!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap :clap BRYAN UNLEASHING HELL


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Bryan on fire!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*D-Bry going HAM :mark:*


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, Bryan is the most over guy on the roster.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:bryan


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank god tonight's crowd is actually freaking into it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

True GOAT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If this last part of the match doesnt show Vince DB an be WWE champion nothing will


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is a fucking beast!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

OH MY GOD :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

D Bry on the hot tag is AMAZING!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WOW!!!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

THE GOATFACE KILLA IS BEASTING IT :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT :bryan :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I could watch Daniel Bryan kick ass like that every night.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

They did this at smackdown too. It looked awesome than, not so much right now


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

:bryan2 D-Bry...such a beast!


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Asenath said:


> I love how Daniel Bryan's pop makes Orton's sound like crickets.


quit trolling bruh...orton's pop was louder


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG 


Yyyyyaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssss mah boo won!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bryan sold Ambrose's Head Fuck like a champ.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

There it is Shieldwinslol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

JUSTICE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Two big ass pennies.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

the Shield win again


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Did they have to have Bryan take the pin? Ugh.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anybody else think Ambros' finisher sucks?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BELIEVE, IN THE GOATS!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

DBry sold that shit like a boss, holy shit


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Gottamn, Ambrose's finisher looks so legit *


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Very good match. This RAW has been good so far.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:jaydamn D Bry's neck didn't look right on that ddt


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i like ambrose, but he needs to stop ripping off the g.o.a.t tag teams look.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

And justice for all! Great match.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Great match, story progresses. Nice start to Raw.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Fuck sake bryan got the pin, fml


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUCKING LOVE THIS 6man matches

DAT FINISH

DAT BRYAN/ORTON FEUD


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE SHIELD DOES IT AGAIN!!! 

Another great match!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:bryan2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bryan got crazy nuts!....then gets his face busted. 0.0


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hot finish.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking fantastic match!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

What a match. Goddamn.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

SCCCCCCRRRRREEEEEAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHIELD!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like im missing an epic match :bron3 sounds like DB is killing it again.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Team hell no break down complete?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Now to see the Bryan marks cry :lmao:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

and the Shield wins


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

AMAZING ending sequence :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

OK. Which one of us in the Shield thread isn't here, because she's holding a "My fire burns bright for you, Dean" sign?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Great Match. :mark Awesome stuff.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dean's finisher is hard to watch. lol 

DB :agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::agree::clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap Great match and great crowd overall.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

fucking incredible match! Bryan is so over it's ridiculous.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

DB is amazing! and this storyline seems interesting. He keeps destroying them yet takes the pin. I think he might snap soon.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Daniel Bryan sold Ambrose's finisher like RVD sold Orton's RKO.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dear WWE: Please can we have 3 hours of Raw with just the SHEILD nd Daniel Bryan? Thank you.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan is GODLY


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job by everybody in that match a super fun match to watch loving DB right now and even Orton stepped up


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Well folks you can go home, Daniel Bryan has entertained us and played a big part in the match of the night
:yes


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I love how Bryan and the Shield make each other look like the heaviest hitters in the world

Also, Del Rio and Big E four times in a row what


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan heel turn please, just turn on BORTON


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Believe in the Shield!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!

Why Orton gotta fuck it up for everyone? :damn


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Exciting match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Shame on ALL OF YOU for booing Stephanie.

-___-*




Daniel Bryan just got killed. DAMN!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

RAB said:


> Did they have to have Bryan take the pin? Ugh.


Just be happy they made it Orton's fault and Bryan was cleaning house until that moment.

Orton's dat weak link.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

The Shield Motherfuckers.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Monday night Raw should now just consist of matches between the shield and team hell no.

Put em on again.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh this match AGAIN.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ADR vs. Big E Langston.

AGAIN.

BECAUSE.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Well, it can only go downhill from here.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

ADR vs Big E Langston

Fifth in a lifetime!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

PUNK :mark:


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Lillyart_14 said:


> Dear WWE: Please can we have 3 hours of Raw with just the SHEILD nd Daniel Bryan? Thank you.


I would watch this. :mark:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Match #5? Jesus.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Del Rio and Big E AGAIN?

Come on WWE, get this shit out of here.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn, they need to polish those tag belts. They look like pennies you find in the subway


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Just about everything about that match was pure sex. Oh my god, I need to come back to earth.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

First time ever , Big e Lagston vs Del rio :clap


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

That tag match was amazing and idc what's on left on Raw. Just that match made the show great.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fantastic start. If they keep that momentum, this will be a damn good show!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

ADR vs. Big E for the 1,000th time


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mister Hands said:


> I love how Bryan and the Shield make each other look like the heaviest hitters in the world


That is because they didnt come up in the WWE system.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW! Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E. Langston! It's like a dream match! Thank you WWE, I thought we would never see such a match!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow they are pulling out all the stops!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Big E v Del Rio?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Anybody else think Ambros' finisher sucks?


He slams his opponents face into the mat. I like it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fun match. Only thing it lacked was a long Rollins/Bryan segment. They have great chemistry.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Vince McMahon and Stephanie McMahon turning on HHH tonight and aligning themselves with Paul Heyman and Curtis Axel tonight???

Will this be the new era of Curtis Axel? Big swerve?


LOL...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

They're actually booking Langston well


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> OK. Which one of us in the Shield thread isn't here, because she's holding a "My fire burns bright for you, Dean" sign?


Have you seen Ney Ney?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yay, shield done for the night!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

A fifth fucking time? jesus christ


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This better lead to more character development.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

The crowd went nuts for that match. Daniel Bryan and The Shield are the best damn things in the company.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone want to join me for an after sex - er, match - cigarette on the porch?


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Well, it can only go downhill from here.


Aye.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Hopefully that match woke the crowd up for the rest of the show*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

:ass Dat super Hurricanrana.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

You all realise its downhill from here


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Just about everything about that match was pure sex. Oh my god, I need to come back to earth.


There's two+ hours left and you still have the possibility of a Cena promo, Ryback promo, repeats upon repeats, jobber matches and Big E's outfit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Chris Jericho is the best in the world at everything that he does


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

A-Fucking-Mazing.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Big E vs Del Rio Game 5. Winner wins the series. Hopefully Stern doesn't fuck this up.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Bryan is always the hypest part of the match. Its crazy how loud the fans get for him... can't wait for that singles push, I just NEED to experience it already


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Alright, Raw's over in 35 minutes this week. New record! Looking forward to next week.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Only excusable reason I can think this match is happening for a 5th time is for Ziggler's return interference. If he doesn't appear then I wont be happy.


I've been quite negative tonight so to balance that I really enjoyed that match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Brown Horatio said:


> They're actually booking Langston well


3 ain't enough? You need 5, bro?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Del Rio/Langston in a best of 5 :lmao

Yep, they're definitely making an effort tonight. Contract signing? :mark:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ambrose's finisher can be called the "Ambrose Alert".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins selling on that Orton dropkick from the top was sick.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I think the 6 man tag was supposed to be the mainevent but Vince put it early so it wouldn't lose out to the NBA. Cause Big E and Del Rio aint about convincing ppl to keep on watching.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> There's two+ hours left and you still have the possibility of a Cena promo, Ryback promo, repeats upon repeats, jobber matches and Big E's outfit.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

I thought last week's was? Or was it the week before last? Or the week before that? I just can't keep up with these crazy "wurst raw evur" threads that pop up once every three years.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Big E in a best of *5* series.. I see wat ur doin thar Vince.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> There's two+ hours left and you still have the possibility of a Cena promo, Ryback promo, repeats upon repeats, jobber matches and Big E's outfit.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

ADR vs Big E because we haven't seen that enough times.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Shield's segment done for the night? What kind of damn booking is that?

At least we still have Y2J and a possible Punk sighting!

On a side note, Vince, make Ambrose vs Bryan for the US title!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd prefer if they called Ambrose's finisher the CIA!! Court is Adjourned or '
JJE! Judge, Jury, executioner.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My prediction for the rest of RAW:

PAIN (for the fans) :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3-0 bruins!!!!!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Orton with DAT HEEL TURN? :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

BEAT HIS ASS, BRYAN!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, that one was Orton's fault.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

connormurphy13 said:


> Shield's segment done for the night? What kind of damn booking is that?
> 
> At least we still have Y2J and a possible Punk sighting!
> 
> On a side note, Vince, make Ambrose vs Bryan for the US title!


LOL HHH maybe?


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

It's okay OP, there's another 2 hours 20 in which your prediction might come true.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Anybody else think Ambros' finisher sucks?


It's hot when guys like Kofi and D Bry sell it.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Orton is like a semi retarded scarecrow.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> My prediction for the rest of RAW:
> 
> PAIN (for the fans) :vince5


:cole3 Wouldn't be a pain if you download the WWE app. You get a free Dominoes pizza if you sign up in the next 30 minutes!


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Come on Danielson, stiff kick that talentless hack.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao Emo Bryan*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..Does AJ and Big E finally..A come to blows B.Skip to the back together C. Make out in the middle of the ring

VOTE NOW ON THE APP!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just give Bryan a bitch slap and call it a day. Jesus.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great..TURN the second BIGGEST face to a heel?!?! Thaks WWE...fucking bullshit fpalm


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> 3-0 bruins!!!!!


I'm in no way a Boston fan but they're the lesser of two evils In this series!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Kill em Bryan!!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

BRYANS TURNING fpalm


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

BRYAN WITH DAT EMOTION :mark:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ugh, they're turning him heel. Terrible.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He real mad.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

didnt realize how tall randy is.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mah boy D-Bry right DERE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan being awesome!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

randall laughing


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Kane!!!! :lmao

"_Come on.. COME ON!!!_"


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

More Bryan?

I'M IN!


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

DBry looks so short, rofl.

Oh, looks like the best isn't over. Another DBry match maybe?! :mark:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Another Daniel Bryan match, WWE knows what their fans want for once.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

holy cocksuckin fuck, bryan is one short little bastard lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

It's burying time bitches! :buried :HHH


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

DB that heel turn...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

HHH is here


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

DBry trying to win dat Emmy


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes HHH is here yes yes yes


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Another Bryan match :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

News of the night - another DB match :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

How to compete with game 7? Have Bryan wrestle again of course!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Uh-oh.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*inb4 Ryback vs Bryan*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

You are the weakest link goodbye

I think Bryans officially gone crazy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good promo by Bryan, think it leads to Ryback squashing him or something though.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Bryan wants some of that RESPECCCCTTTTT!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh shit, Haitch lookin salty! :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"Fuck this I don't need wheels"


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

HHH with that fold up shovel in his carry on


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

OH MA LAWD BRYANS COMIN BACK OUT!!


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

DB is on fiiiiyyyahhh


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The Man in Black said:


> Orton is like a semi retarded scarecrow.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Bryan is gonna kick The Shield's ass in a 3 on 1 handicap match. :mark:


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Bryan vs Ambrose,Rollins and Reigs and i cum.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Somebody give Daniel Bryan the oscar :clap: :clap:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

easy DB..you don't want to find a dookie in your bag


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Paul. 
Dat kayfabe breaking. Serious business. :lmao


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

My body is Ready D-Bry


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

You know shits about to get real when you stop using the extended handle on your luggage. :HHH


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Here comes DB's singles push. The world is not possibly ready for the awesomeness that is incoming.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

She called him Paul. Dat reality.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Nuuuu Axel is screwed :sad:


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

ohhh she called him Paul...Guess he is no longer Hunter lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Daniel Bryan being the highlight of the night so far, even with the McMahons returning. :yes


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

PAUL~~~~~


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bryan is too awesome.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Steph: "Paul"

Dat Kayfabe


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Pedigree Steph


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Steph is the GOAT.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Great...it's Triple Hemmorhoid. I wonder if he's going to walk to the ring like he has a stick up his ass?
It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

who the fucks Paul?

Yes it's real to me.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

D-Bry having another match? :mark:

McMahon rift!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince sure has a garbage looking office.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That segment sent chills down my spine.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Uh Oh a burialcane has arrived at the arena


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

exactly, curtis axel is not worth shit


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*A kiss in the cheek? :jt7*


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Who's Paul!?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

HHH is not done buying Axel apparently.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I love how HHH used wrestling as a term


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:HHH BURYIN TIME! HES GONNA WRESTLE!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That ego!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

You are going to talk to me about ego?

*DEAD*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It just occurred to me why the crowd is going buts for HHH. He's from Connecticut!
CEREBRAL ASSASSIN :vince5


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Offer him sex Stephanie he will forget about Axel


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

oh great. So they're gonna keep giving *C*urt *A*xel, *W*restler these "wins." Here comes 0-0-3


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Great...it's Triple Hemmorhoid. I wonder if he's going to walk to the ring like he has a stick up his ass?
> It's time to be lame!
> Time to be lame!
> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
> ...


You post this everytime HHH is on TV and it doesnt make it any funnier.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

If Bryan is turning...... then God help this company. fpalm



KuritaDavion said:


> There's two+ hours left and you still have the possibility of a Cena promo, Ryback promo, repeats upon repeats, jobber matches and Big E's outfit.


Lets not talk about such nightmarish events after that orgy of a tag match we've just experienced.

Lets not.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:vince vs. :HHH ?


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

How did he get his shovel thru security at the airport?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Has vince ever beat hhh in a match?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I so miss Steph circa 2000. Fabulous heel and OG bitch face.


Oh yes!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

What's wrestling? :vince2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bottom line from this:

Curtis Axel isn't worth it.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

"Paul"? 

REALITY ERA.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

MACMAN laying down the LAW!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

when was the last time we've seen the Usos on Raw?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Steph about to get both barrels...if you know what I mean


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Da fuck is this? Please don't bury Curtis axel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Normally, I wouldn't want HHH to wrestle. But I hate the McMahons so much right now that I want them to be wrong. So, fuck it, let him wrestle.

DAT REVERSE PSYCHOLOGY :vince5


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Usos :mark:


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

uso getting squashed


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Steph Burying Axel but Triple H counter Buries Steph by saying he gonna Bury Axel and no one can stop him

Bury-Ception :vince2


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

USO'S?

:andy2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

pre match sex.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Lol looks like Rockys been on the phone to Vince. :rock3


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh SHIT! i love it!! great show, vince heel turn on hhh hopefully


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Dafuq? The Usos actually getting a match?


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> oh great. So they're gonna keep giving *C*urt *A*xel, *W*restler these "wins." Here comes 0-0-3


Don't forget he beat Sin Cara on Smackdown twice. :agree:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy shit the Usos on RAW :mark:


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Triple H must of forgotten his wrestling boots, he shrunk to Vinces Height in that segment.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

My stream was cutting out a bit during that segment, but if the 'E really is turning Bryan heel, that just shows how assbackward their characterization really is. This ultimate underdog type of guy wants to do whatever it takes (within reason -- he hasn't cheated to do so) to show that he is the best in the world, and that makes him the heel?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Vince Vs HHH. 

I love seeing Vince/Steph on TV. 

Stephanie or Vince as GM!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Usos...only getting airtime because of a got damn E! reality show.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Usos looking bigger and I like the face paint.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Uso's sighting!?

What the hell is going on?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Potentially the best tag team on the roster finally on raw. Love it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I :mark: for the Usos, but that dance needs to go


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

The Uso's?! They still here? Ok then.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Where the fuck have the Usos been?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm kind of digging the Usos lately. My interest is piqued.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The face paint means they are getting a push


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

We all know what happened when that door closed :cena5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did I just roll into a Samoan hood? The hell is this?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

The Usos getting a full entrance? AND UMAGA TRIBUTE PAINT?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ad-break time. Time to finish off my raspberry cheesecake.

If you want to see me eat it you can watch it exclusively on the WWE App :cole3


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

just cut him off Steph. That should do it.


In the meantime, random Usos appearance.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem Samoan boys!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

wtf why is this Raw GOOD?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Rhodes Scholars are jobbing again aren't they?


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

No Cole, I didnt notice the fucking vibrant yellow cumshots on their faces. Jesus Christ.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

That HHH vs Vince tension! You could feel it through the tv. awesome stuff.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

My stream is 3 minutes behind, I should probably stop reading this thread, but you mother fuckers are too damn funny.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I wish she didn't call him by his real name lol. Why not Hunter?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Tripl H isn't wrestling, he's sports entertaining!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Usos NEED to be pushed. They're clearly over with the crowd.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> If Bryan is turning...... then God help this company. fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao: is that Eartha Kitt?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

So, anyone know if CM Punk is actually there?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

usos representing for real tag teams


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

The Man in Black said:


> No Cole, I didnt notice the fucking vibrant yellow cumshots on their faces. Jesus Christ.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sigh PTP entrance on the App


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I miss seeing stuff like this on Raw, it really does create great tension.

Also, I'm not a fan of the Usos, but their entrance is pretty hype!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Find out how the Uso's got that yellow facial, only on the WWE APP. :cole3


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice USO getting seen their everyone would have been tuning in.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

PTP jobber entrance


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

rodgersv said:


> How did he get his shovel thru security at the airport?


:lmao heard he's brought over 15,000 to the arena, for the wrestlers, staff and crowd, he even brought one in case he has to bury his kids.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Usos have mainly been hanging out on WWE Main Event and sometimes Smackdown.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Uso's on Raw! Yes! 

And I'm enjoying this Trips/Steph/Vince stuff.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> I :mark: for the Usos, but that dance needs to go


No, way. Polynesian teams rock that dance before all the major sporting events. They need to do it in unison, though. Get them in some dance classes with bitchface.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

msi360-20 said:


> Ad-break time. Time to finish off my raspberry cheesecake.
> 
> If you want to see me eat it you can watch it exclusively on the WWE App :cole3


No APPle pie? :cole3


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Usos! :mark:


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Drink time.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

worldwar Z looks interesting


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

The Man in Black said:


> No Cole, I didnt notice the fucking vibrant yellow cumshots on their faces. Jesus Christ.


:lmao


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

I think we all know whats happening behind that closed door.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Not bragging or anything, but I called this match tonight! THANK GOD THEY'RE ACTUALLY PUSHING TAG DIVISION NOW!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Buckley said:


> You post this everytime HHH is on TV and it doesnt make it any funnier.


no, But it's truer every single time, HHH mark. And your pithy retort is not appreciated nor cared about.

The guy has buried more talent than anyone I've ever seen and he keeps doing it to stroke his own ego due to ENABLERS like yourself who doesn't know what he's doing to the business.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

VRsick said:


> Has vince ever beat hhh in a match?


Vince won the WWE title from Triple H


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

The Brown Horatio said:


> :lmao heard he's brought over 15,000 to the arena, for the wrestlers, staff and crowd, he even brought one in case he has to bury his kids.


It's burying time!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Not only the entrance, but hell they are having the match!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

leon79 said:


> No APPle pie? :cole3


8*D


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> no, But it's truer every single time, HHH mark. And your pithy retort is not appreciated nor cared about.
> 
> The guy has buried more talent than anyone I've ever seen and he keeps doing it to stroke his own ego due to ENABLERS like yourself who doesn't know what he's doing to the business.


I don't think I've ever marked for HHH... ever.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> :lmao heard he's brought over 15,000 to the arena, for the wrestlers, staff and crowd, he even brought one in case he has to bury his kids.


Forget Cena on cereal boxes, HHH is on the box of booberry. A toy shovel in every box!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WASH RAG.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

PTP jobber entrance. Had to laugh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What a start for this match then.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hawkke said:


> Sigh PTP entrance on the App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Millions of dollas, millions of dollas!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So if two jobber tag teams get one win over another jobber team that will put them in line for a tag team title shot LOL


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Piss Break match :side:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Titus :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL hope the crowd cares. :sad:


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Is anyone else already happy with RAW? Perhaps this might turn out to be the best RAW since post Mania, IMO. 

Not that that's saying much, but still. >.>


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Who the FUCK are these jobbers? I thought the WWE was only comprised of :cena5 and :jpl


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i think usos will actually win this


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Uso's and PTP.

Not sure who is taking the loss here...


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe they're going against the Prime Time Players. :hmm:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE actually had a good amount of Tag Teams. The Shield, Team Hell No, The Usos, Prime Time Players, Tons of Funk. It is nice to have a tag division with at least a handful of teams in it. 

Titus O'Neil is hilarious by the way.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Young :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

PTP/Usos vs. Game 7. Listen to how quiet this is. WWE blew the wad early.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Started watching a bit late, but so far it's been good from what I've seen. If the Usos are on, then I'm happy!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OOHRUH OOHRUH OOHRUH OOHRUH OOHRUH :titus


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Two tag matches in a row. Well fuck. Nice to see the WWE actually giving a shit about the division for once.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Face Paint=Edge in battle? Ok then.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

App mention. Jack Daniels shot number 6. Feeling dizzy.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback interference. Calling it.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> WASH RAG.


MR KING


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Like A Boss said:


> Uso's and PTP.
> 
> Not sure who is taking the loss here...


The fans.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Jerry. No.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Uso's sporting warpaint that their ancestors had on going into battle. Did they do it for the Rock too?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:hogan y*APP*api


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lawler needs to shut the fuck up. Wow.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

This match actually has potential for both teams to lift off again, but knowing WWE, we probably won't see any of these guys on tv for a few weeks after this match. No respect for the Tag Division. Took all that time to rebuild it then flushed it down the toilet.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Buckley said:


> I don't think I've ever marked for HHH... ever.


Not quite pithy, more adolescent in flavor.

Try this: look up the name "Terra Rizen" and perhaps it'll cure your bromance intentions towards HHH.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

someone cut kings mic cable


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh shut the fuck up Cole! I don't watch RAW to hear about the Kardashians.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> no, But it's truer every single time, HHH mark. *And your pithy retort is not appreciated nor cared about.*
> 
> The guy has buried more talent than anyone I've ever seen and he keeps doing it to stroke his own ego due to ENABLERS like yourself who doesn't know what he's doing to the business.


pot meet kettle. you sound a bit like a whiny little bitch to be honest.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Daniel Bryan is so Damn over.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time to put a permanent muzzle on King.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

all in all... said:


> someone cut kings tongue


Much better


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Kanye and Kim mentioned on Raw. :lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Why can't these commentators just focus on the match.

Just because they aren't the regular wrestlers it doesn't mean they should go off and talk about The Kardashians


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tito Jackson once again talking about another person's appearance. That Cheetos looking bastard.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can Triple H Bury King and Cole?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

CALL THE MATCH


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Cole talk Wrestling not Kim Kardashian's baby. Who the heck cares!?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

......And commentary goes completely off the bend.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Shield vs Usos would be nice imo. I think Usos could finally get a good break with that feud.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh shut the fuck up Cole! I don't watch RAW to hear about the Kardashians.


I would give you rep but WF won't let me.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

JBL is cracking me up :rofl


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

This match is still going? I pooped and everything.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Fuck, I didn't hear him because my parents were yelling in the other room. What did King say?


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> Why can't these commentators just focus on the match.
> 
> Just because they aren't the regular wrestlers it doesn't mean they should go off and talk about The Kardashians


That would be asking too much. Not sure what the hell happened to the commentary after I quit watching for 3-4 years. -.-


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Just like rikishi use to do! :cole3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Poor USO's...they have the talent but they remind me too much of the old Samoan Swat Team and I think the crowds see this too.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Usos look good!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Props to the Crowd!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

NoyK said:


>


KSI, Calfreezy, Nepenthez etc. YouTube greats.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Umaga...but I guess he doesn't exist in their history anymore?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i dont recall rikishi ever doing that


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

wow Usos pick up their first Raw victory in such a long time


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Lillyart_14 said:


> App mention. Jack Daniels shot number 6. Feeling dizzy.


:lmao

Uso's on Raw and they WIN. Excellent.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:clap

I would have been happy either way


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap! Face paint made them stronger!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Decent match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

all in all... said:


> someone cut kings mic cable


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Not quite pithy, more adolescent in flavor.
> 
> Try this: look up the name "Terra Rizen" and perhaps it'll cure your bromance intentions towards HHH.



Keep thinking that.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

A decent tag match that didn't have the Shield?! HOLY SHIT WWE WHAT'S GOIN ON?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

PTP.

Can't even beat a couple of drunks.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Fucking hate the commentary so much. fucking call the match jesus... Great win for the usos.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

That highfive miss :lmao

Nice to see the USO's getting built up however.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

5 five miss :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Wait... The Usos won?

I'm so confused by this show. Hope we see more of both teams honestly.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

This Raw is actually good!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Usos getting a push? I want PTP


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This would have been an excellent match. . .IF THE GODDAMN COMMENTATORS HAD BEEN HYPING IT


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Usos are awesome, it's a shame that they are just jobbers. Fantastic Tag Team that should be going far.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm actually enjoying RAW... WHAT IS THIS FEELING?! I think I've felt it before, but... it was such a long time ago...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Somewhere down the road.

But how long is that road?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The uso's have won their first match this year


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

USOS. called that


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Tito Jackson once again talking about another person's appearance. That Cheetos looking bastard.


:lmao


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ziggler is coming :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

WHY THE HELL DOES ADR NEED A FUCKING BUCKET?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The.new kofi kingston vs dolph ziggler


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Blommen said:


> pot meet kettle. you sound a bit like a whiny little bitch to be honest.


Wow! Haven't seen a response with a pulse like that since....every single page in every thread on this entire forum. 

How about you spend some of that testosterone on learning a newer way to express your idiocy?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope Big E destroys him, enough of Del Rio!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Del Rio next?


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Usos win!!! :mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'm actually enjoying RAW... WHAT IS THIS FEELING?! I think I've felt it before, but... it was such a long time ago...


What is this feeling, exciting and new. . .?


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Now give the Usos an actual Tag Team push! There is so much potential in the WWE Tag Division that is being wasted! Fix it! Shield would be the top team obviously, and with Team Hell No on the verge of breaking up, the Usos can become a top tag team. I miss the old days...sorry for the rant. lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

3 rematches ain't enough, I need 5!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ricezilla said:


> i dont recall rikishi ever doing that


"They all look alike." - Lawler, probably

(I mean, he's basically said the same thing about Hunico, Epico, and Primo before, so...)


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> WHY THE HELL DOES ADR NEED A FUCKING BUCKET?


for the towel!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> Forget Cena on cereal boxes, HHH is on the box of booberry. A toy shovel in every box!!


"How can I bury even more people to feed my galaxy size ego. Hmmmmmm. Let me think...... Shovels, boxes, Cena, shovels, burials, shovels. I know put shovels in cereal boxes for kids and adults, jackpot" :HHH2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, that was a decent match. Glad to see more tag teams being used (especially PTP).


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

What is this I'm watching...a tag team division?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Shield vs Team Hell No :clap :clap :clap


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

leon79 said:


> Somewhere down the road.
> 
> But how long is that road?


Probably comes to and end when Rock stops supporting them to Vince.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

ADR vs Big E

Be right back about to Bury my Toilet with piss


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> The.new kofi kingston vs dolph ziggler


With half the talent but more booty.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They totally said the rubber match between Del Rio/Langston was last week. Best of 11 incoming?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Asenath said:


> This would have been an excellent match. . .IF THE GODDAMN COMMENTATORS HAD BEEN HYPING IT


:lawler But HHH might not have a match tonight!

:cole3 And I haven't mentioned the APP in a while! 

Totally agree with you though. Commentary really needs to be fixed.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

If it isn't the app during Raw its windows 8 ads during the commercials.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Bring the cars and old theme back and Bertys fine at the moment he is too much of a good guy .


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> WHY THE HELL DOES ADR NEED A FUCKING BUCKET?


For the fans at ringside when they puke at how much ADR sucks


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> They totally said the rubber match between Del Rio/Langston was last week. Best of 11 incoming?


If you insist :vince2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> WHY THE HELL DOES ADR NEED A FUCKING BUCKET?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Fandango dancing to the ring could possibly save this segment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE working with the Special Olympics is really cool.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

They told them to do the Cena pose.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

all in all... said:


> someone cut kings mic cable


Someone cut his damn tonge off and and staple his mouth


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Punk is watching the Ice Hockey, just tweeted in. 

Can't see him being on the show tonight.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

More fucking Cena fans..


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> For the fans at ringside when they puke at how much ADR sucks


How are you so wrong?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

That was pretty heart warming.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahaha


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Push Ricardo Rodriguez!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIO!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

iwatchwrestling said:


> They totally said the rubber match between Del Rio/Langston was last week. Best of 11 incoming?


Well, WCW had a Benoit/Booker T best of 7 that was entertaining...

However, neither ADR or Big E has the charisma of either one's boots.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

fuck them cena fans


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm just gonna say it. All the special Olympics people were Cena fans.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This match. Thank god. I needed a nap.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*dont make an innapropriate joke* ...good job WWE. :cena3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Always nice to see recognition for these wonderful athletes :clap


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

MIZ HATER :lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Coming up NEXT APP vs Bucket..top of the hour


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Why did they take away Del Rio's fancy cars? Come on.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

What is with this stupid bucket still? GO BIG E!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK seriously, any man over the age of 12 that wears John Cena merch is a loser. I'm sorry.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

It's so strang. The crowd says Alberto Delrio with Ricardo, but once he's wrestling, they don't make a sound.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I'm just gonna say it. All the special Olympics people were Cena fans.


Did you not see the guy doing the GTS pose?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I'm just gonna say it. All the special Olympics people were Cena fans.


I'm glad you said it before I did.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok, which one of y'all fuckers did the "Miz Hater" sign? :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ricardo Rodriguez is more over than ADR :lmao


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Seems to me that they have turned the crowd Mic up tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Well, WCW had a Benoit/Booker T best of 7 that was entertaining...
> 
> However, neither ADR or Big E has the charisma of either one's boots.


Dean AMbrose vs Daniel Bryan would be a good best of 7 not ADR vs Big E .


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I'm just gonna say it. All the special Olympics people were Cena fans.


Apart from the creepy guy pretending to be asleep....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just bring back Ziggler already.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DAT BOI E MUSIC!!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:mark: BIG BOOTY HO :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

You have me at AJ Lee Exposes..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Fandango dancing to the ring could possibly save this segment.


I would :mark:
but that will be later on the app!!
:cole3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm starting to seriously wonder if Cole has Vince talking to him constantly via an earpiece saying "mention the App" over and over like a mantra.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MY TUNE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God. This match again? What is this? The third week in a row just on Raw? 

And stop clapping erasers at us Big Tit-E Langston! It's rude!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Big E theme song is FYAH!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That downs clap.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Big E needs a new theme *


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol dis' boy and the white powder.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Big E and AJ work better than Ziggler and AJ. It just works.

And DAT ENTRANCE SONG.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that coke clap


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Fifth time in a row.

Let's see how the Pacers and Heat are doing.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Main story on Raw tonight

"I REFUSE TO JOB, VINCE!"


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Dat chalk.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

they need to just go ahead and make it Tit E's theme


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus Christ how about we just shoot Big E from the neck up only and call it a day?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

God damn, I wish just once as a joke somebody would play the nation of domination theme as Langston came out


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Man in Black said:


> Apart from the creepy guy pretending to be asleep....


I thought he was a CM PUNK fan, wasnt he doing the GTS?


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

whats the point of have matches between adr and langston one after the other? 

theres something on the line? Some stipulation... nothing...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

King Bebe said:


> Why did they take away Del Rio's fancy cars? Come on.


If they gave him back his cars as a face, he'd probably actually get a much better reaction. Cars are cool.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

AJ :yum:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Big E's finisher looks like crap.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAMN AJ! :yum:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another ***** classic for Del Rio/Big E fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dean AMbrose vs Daniel Bryan would be a good best of 7 not ADR vs Big E .


That might be TOO good for us. We've had so much mediocrity for so long that such an experience might just cause us to spontaneously combust.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He has tits, ass and thighs. 

I just :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

This match...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AJ's ass. :mark: Show it more!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, E's music gets me so unhype. Shit sounds generic.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Big E's ass out more than ever :lmao


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

the usos trending on twitter? must be a slow day


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Big E change your damn attire. :lmao


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Could Big E's tights BE any tighter?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bathroom break!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

We need a stable of big e, PTP, mark Henry, and teddy long. They can ride in in an escalade with biggie smalls bumpin while ripping blunts.

:vince


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

ADR will obviously win this


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

well somebody's a regular modern day nostradamus huh?

/sarcasm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

msi360-20 said:


> Big E's finisher looks like crap.


well then it's perfect for him


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Exclusive interview with Ziggler on the WWE App, guys...make sure to download it! :cole3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His attire is amazing :lmao


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

When Big E turns face, he's going to be the new Junkyard Dog.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

anyone else think AJ looks like a young vickie guerrero in the face? been seeing a resemblence for a while now


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That downs clap.


You should have waited a little longer, they did just mention the Special Olympics' athletes.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Punter said:


> AJ :yum:


That gif is... Interesting.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

These two have had more matches than Jericho knows holds.

#armbar


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

un_pretti_er said:


> We need a stable of big e, PTP, mark Henry, and teddy long. They can ride in in an escalade with biggie smalls bumpin while ripping blunts.
> 
> :vince


TAG TEAM esculator match


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kobe4 Damn AJ


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> He has tits, ass and thighs.
> 
> I just :lmao


If you gave him a wig and her attire I doubt anyone would notice that it wasn't Kharma coming back.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

oMonstro said:


> whats the point of have matches between adr and langston one after the other?
> 
> theres something on the line? Some stipulation... nothing...


Cause best of 5 series matches are fun. A good match doesn't need to be for anything. The win is enough.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> anyone else think AJ looks like a young vickie guerrero in the face? been seeing a resemblence for a while now


LOL eww no.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ chants :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WE WANT ZIGGLER


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Is Dolph Ziggler still on the injured list, or has the story just gone on without him? He seems to be taking a long time to recover from his concussion.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Ziggler gets chants, and the App gets mentions


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

A "We Want Stiffler" chant. I couldn't agree more.

8*D


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They want Ziggler, Vince.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The crowd demands Ziggler!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

WE WANT ZIGGLER CHANTS.

BRING HIM OUT MOFUCKAS


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KramerDSP said:


> When Big E turns face, he's going to be the new Junkyard Dog.


Don't say such blasphemy! JYD was a god here in the south...albeit Vince ruined it when he made JYD use "Grab dem Cakes" as his entrance music opposed to Queen's "another one bites the dust" he used in Mid South.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He could easily be a centerfold in King Magazine.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

so are they saying the match is so boring you should be watching the Colter interview?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole is all like what is that dastardly asshole saying on the app! 

Way to stay unbiased you commentator you!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Big E has a wedgie. Dat ass. DAT ASS. 

oh shit, another app mention. 7th shot. It's been one hour. ONE HOUR!!!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Ziggler chants... damn.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

un_pretti_er said:


> We need a stable of* big e*, PTP, mark Henry, and teddy long. They can ride in in an escalade with biggie smalls bumpin while ripping blunts.
> 
> :vince


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No mention of Cena so far.
WWE being A STAR :cena3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> they need to just go ahead and make it Tit E's theme


I think of this song every time I see Big E now, THANKS TO AMBER!
:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

After just one hour, the WWE App has been mentioned like 50 times :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This is how WWE 13 set up rivalries in Universe Mode. Each week they face it each other.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lillyart_14 said:


> Big E has a wedgie. Dat ass. DAT ASS.
> 
> oh shit, another app mention. 7th shot. It's been one hour. ONE HOUR!!!


And your still able to type?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Big E needs pants.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they just replaying last week's match?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Amber B said:


> He has tits, ass and thighs.
> 
> I just :lmao


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

COLE CALLED THE GERMAN SUPLEX.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the face is not breaking until the last second on a rope break?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Please win Big E. I must hear your entrance theme.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Buckley said:


> You should have waited a little longer, they did just mention the Special Olympics' athletes.


I wasn't talking about them.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jesus at that suplex.

Because I got the worst shot of Big E* EVER*.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HOLY SHIT COLE ACTUALLY CALLED IT A SUPLEX


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF did I just see? 0.0


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh boy! ADR won!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

oh Gawd Big E's ass in that pin


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bastard


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> He could easily be a centerfold in King Magazine.


:lmao ..I can't.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All that dark booty brown all up in the camera.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it just me or do the big monsters lose more than anybody in the WWE?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

DAT MOTHER FUCKING GERMAN SUPLEX!!!!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Dat arse shot of Biggy.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I hate ADR so much


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

full moon eh


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

msi360-20 said:


> No mention of Cena so far.
> WWE being A STAR :cena3


Ain't nobody got time for Cena...go get the WWE App right now! :cole3


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Michael Cole actually called a German Suplex a German Suplex instead of a throw!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I swear to god, some day Big E's balls will fall out of his gear.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

That was awesome. Pretty good match too.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

So no Zigglypuff? I.. What the FUCK?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

was that a botch ending?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I saw entirely too much of Big E Langston during that pin.

It's never the guys you want undressed, is it?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Amber B said:


> All that dark booty brown all up in the camera.


:lmao lord


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

ROFL! Huge Langston ass shot!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Eww that replay was all ass


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Dat booty :lmao*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

No Ziggler?

Fuck all of you.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JESUS, they really should have gone to another camera angle for that pin.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey, it's Irish Cena!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Crickets for Del Rio, yup I totally didn't see that coming, he's a mexican Lance Storm and will never be over, one lucky SOB that he's got Ricardo with him as he's the one who gets him any sort of crowd reaction.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

thank goodness ADR sure needed that win


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking change your thong, Big E.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cody or Sandow fixin to cop that L. 

Sheamus to ruin the show with his heinous smile.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i hope that's the last we will see those two have a match against each other


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

We all know Rhodes isn't winning.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Buckley said:


> Big E needs pants.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Amber B said:


> He could easily be a centerfold in King Magazine.


Best post of the night so far! :lmao :clap


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sheamus burying rhodes scholars as usual?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Triple H's buddy vs Rhodes. Who will win? It's a tough one :ann


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

god damnit im tired of seaman burying the rhodes scholars


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Sheamus, WHY YOU SO POINTLESS?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I fucking hate Sheamus. Another win for the big ginger cunt.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A lot of parts hanging out with Big E. Might have to sip his matches if this continues. :angry:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

To the guy saying he's taking a shot of JD for every app mention:

Can we go ahead and notify your next of kin? 
Should we redirect Ryback's ambulance to where you live?
IF we don't hear one post from you in last hour, should we just assume you're dead?


----------



## Beard (Jun 3, 2013)

I really didn't need to see Big E from that angle.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

GIF's of Big E's ass? Rep awarded.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Don't say such blasphemy! JYD was a god here in the south...albeit Vince ruined it when he made JYD use "Grab dem Cakes" as his entrance music opposed to Queen's "another one bites the dust" he used in Mid South.


He'll never be on JYD's level but his quirkiness and refusal to quit will make him fill that role to a degree.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Is it just me or do the big monsters lose more than anybody in the WWE?


Big E's character isn't to be a monster.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I need my eyes washed after that finish.



TripleG said:


> Is it just me or do the big monsters lose more than anybody in the WWE?


Not when there's guys like Cody Rhodes facing Sheamus.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Crickets for Del Rio, yup I totally didn't see that coming, *he's a mexican Lance Storm* and will never be over, one lucky SOB that he's got Ricardo with him as he's the one who gets him any sort of crowd reaction.


He should be so blessed as to wrestle that well.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Cole has mentioned the APP at least twice every time they've been on air tonight.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Sheamus burying yet another mid-carder.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

I predict OP will be the worst poster ever.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Feel like I should skip every section of comments where the mentally challenged are shown on screen for more than 20 seconds.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

The reason why I can still type is Jack Daniels is my poison. I can do a bottle in a night. But this much over 3 hours is a challenge lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> Fucking change your thong, Big E.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I swear I hear louder pops at funerals than I do in a Del Rio entrance.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Time for Irish Cena to bury Rhodes. Cause you know...both of them benefit from this.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Here comes the great white!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> I saw entirely too much of Big E Langston during that pin.
> 
> It's never the guys you want undressed, is it?


:ambrose2 :sad:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Cole has mentioned the APP at least twice every time they've been on air tonight.


He gets paid $1000 every time he mentions it


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

King Bebe said:


> GIF's of Big E's ass? Rep awarded.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> He could easily be a centerfold in King Magazine.


Sis, no... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Feel like I should skip every section of comments where the mentally challenged are shown on screen for more than 20 seconds.


Then how would you know what Ryback says?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr.Boo said:


> Here comes the great white!


The hell?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

two crap segments in a row, FFS WWE.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Just how many limes are too many? Find out by downloading the app :cole3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Would one little loss really hurt Sheamus fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> Here comes the great white!


great white dope


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This thread is killin' it early 2000s hip hop style.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


>


LOL not sure myself.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

virus21 said:


> The hell?


THE CALAMARI WRESTLER. Watch it. Thank me later.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

2 cups, 1 ball :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

msi360-20 said:


> Would one little loss really hurt Sheamus fpalm


No, but it wouldn't hurt Cena either and we know that ain't happening


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm enjoying this Sandow/Sheamus feud. Atleast it has segments.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Sheamus burial time.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Why did Sandow sell a cup being thrown at him? Come on now.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

got to agree with the majority...Sheamus is beyond dull at this point and getting worse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fucking Sheamus. GAH.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No reaction for Sheamus, whatsoever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Physical strength is superior to mental strength" Oh yeah. That's a good message for kids.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT POP FOR SHEAMUS!

Oh wait...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at Sheamus, a red-headed Mick.

A douche, a cunt and an utter dick.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Shameue is the heel that thinks he's a face and is pushed like a face.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He gets paid $1000 every time he mentions it


How are WWE not bankrupt by now?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Ireland folks on here, is Sheamus really your hero?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Sheamus is just a wasted opportunity as a character. :side:


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

What would a win for Rhodes do? WWE have no plans for him. He's got midcarder written all over him.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao: is that Eartha Kitt?


Sure is.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The best wrestler we produced (to my knowledge) is Fit Finlay.
Sheamus from over the border


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole likes bullies apparently. He LOVES that Sheamus is humiliating the smart guy.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Where's Rikishi when you need him, needs to run down this cena clone in the parking lot and say I did it for the world.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Time to paint my nails


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Rhodes deserves so much better than this.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> "Physical strength is superior to mental strength" Oh yeah. That's a good message for kids.


Vince probably believes it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey, no jobber entrance for Cody! not that it really matters we already know the outcome here..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> THE CALAMARI WRESTLER. Watch it. Thank me later.


lol, it's still not as bad as "Big Bully Busick" from 90's WWE. A 90's wrestler based on the ...1890's...however, he had a good finisher called the "Stump Puller"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sheamus has nothing better to do


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Glad Cody is young, still has time. Anyways, GO SHEAMUS. (Y)


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Honestly I'm just waiting for one of these days when the clock strikes 11 for this:

"Follow the rest of tonight's action which will go to midnight over on the WWE App" :cole3


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

C'mon Cody get the win. You are overdue don't mess up WWE


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

"Just keep burying! Just keep burying!"


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

If I had a wish, I would wish that Cody would actually win this one. -.-


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Man, Rhodes looks like a pedophile with that 'stache.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Hey Ireland folks on here, is Sheamus really your hero?


I'm Northern Irish. Fit Finlay all the way!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Damien Sandown on commentary = WIN!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sheamus needs to GTFO of my TV.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

TripleG said:


> "Physical strength is superior to mental strength" Oh yeah. That's a good message for kids.


It's true to WWE. Look at Sycho Sid.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sandow. :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sandow reading a book while listening to wrestling. Classy.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dora rhodes have a broken wrist?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

B A *, but remember. If you kick the shit out of someone smarter than you, we're cool with that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sheamus is a disgrace to Irish people


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Botch book selling


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sandow promoting Mrs. JBL's book instead of talking about the match. I'm actually cool with that. But Cole and Lawler to fuck off so JBL and Sandow and talk.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i've just noticed that Cody's mustache is now a part of Rhodes' entrance vid


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Shut the fuck up you ****** Cole


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I am a magician. I was not cheating" 

LOL! Is it any wonder why the heels are so much better than the babyfaces?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

msi360-20 said:


> Would one little loss really hurt Sheamus fpalm


Vince would lose his boner.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

:lmao Cody is the same colour as Sheamus's hair.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol 'im a magician'


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice by Cody!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cody has to be top 10 in ring in the WWE.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cody getting some offense


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> It's true to WWE. Look at Sycho Sid.


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Damien Sandown on commentary = WIN!


Agreed!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought they were setting up Sheamus and Orton as a team, seems like Sheamus is so irrelevant they decided against it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now Cole is picking on them again for their facial hair? 

Jesus!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cole is asking about facial hair yet Sheamus has a beard?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I guess it shouldn't surprise me that WWE creative have a grudge against intelligent people.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Say it one more time JBL, maybe someone will laugh when they hear it a third time.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Its hard to get excited for this much. Sheamus wins and Cody get buried. 

Same shit as always.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd like to thank WWE's booking, For the reason that they put the Shield on 1st which means i can now go to bed early nice and fresh for work tomorrow. Enjoy the rest of the show guys pmsl


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cody has to be top 10 in ring in the WWE.


That doesn't mean anything if WWE keeps fucking him over :cussin:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Skullduggery said:


> :lmao Cody is the same colour as Sheamus's hair.


Best part is this actually true :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sandow on commentary right now. :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Can we take five minutes to tak about Cody's sweet little booty in those white trunks?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm hoping for a run-in by 

THE GORDIAN KNOT!


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

xdryza said:


> Its hard to get excited for this much. Sheamus wins and Cody get buried.
> 
> Same shit as always.


Yup.


----------



## Beard (Jun 3, 2013)

The only thing interesting with this match, is Sandow on the microphone.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Incoming Shaemuswinslol!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> I guess it shouldn't surprise me that WWE creative have a grudge against intelligent people.


Look at their top face. Of course they have a grudge against intelligent people.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck, could Cole be any more biased? Good Lord!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

The Sheamus is an odd type of species, one that lives off the blood, sweat, and tears of jobbers more talented than he :sandow :cody2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I love Sandow dissing Sheamus.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The WWE App has not ben mentioned in the last 5 minutes! Looks like this is the beginning of the end of the APPtitude Era! :gun:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

sorry Rhodes. Kurt Angle you are not


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

hey Sandow, why don't you help out your partner?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Cody makes noises like the guys in "_Awesome Reach_".


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"That wasn't too bright!" Fuck you Cole. It was a wrestling move that didn't work. Sheamus made a smart move. Cody didn't make a dumb one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> The WWE App has not ben mentioned in the last 5 minutes! Looks like this is the beginning of the end of the APPtitude Era! :gun:


Is it safe to say the WWE APP is being buried?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fucking Sheamus!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Shaemus bores me. End of discussion.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cody Wins a Match


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm so glad that they are using Sheamus to just shit on every prominent midcarder.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Asenath said:


> Can we take five minutes to tak about Cody's sweet little booty in those white trunks?


Girl, we can take TEN.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats Sheamus.. now get the fuck off my TV.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:shaq Cody loses again.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cody has to be top 10 in ring in the WWE.


Being a top 10 in-ring worker on the current roster won't save you from jobbing! :vince5


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Yay :side:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It may not be from the trough of ignorance but I'm certainly drinking tonight.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What's the point of giving Sheamus the win? It would have helped Cody a million times more.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Another one bites the dust. brogue kick, yo.:clap


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Did Sheamus really need that win


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH here we go the face bulling a smart person. So much for being a star


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

When last did Sheamus lose cleanly in an one on one match?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> Look at their top face. Of course they have a grudge against intelligent people.


Cole has said on at least two occasions tonight that might makes right. What's next, an educational video based on the slogan "When in doubt, duke it out?"


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:sandow Go!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Be a star


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

My level of hatred for Sheamus' character and booking is at an all time high lately. This annoys me more than last year's several month long feud with ADR


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Good to see the underdog Sheamus finally win cleanly. Getting the push he deserves.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Faces are such dicks.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh. Sheamus is a good wrestler, I just wish he was booked COMPLETELY THE OPPOSITE OF HOW HE IS BOOKED.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Be A Star.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Be a *.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh look, the face cheap shotting the heel. WWE Logic.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Sheamus is just fucking terrible. Get off my TV screen PLEASE. Fuck.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

Sheamus the biggest bully of the roster.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

guy in yellow punk shirt lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Soulless Gingers.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We're all in agreement that Sheamus was going to hit Sandow even if he shook his hand, right? 

His character is kind of an asshole like that.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Sheamus looks like a dumbass.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Be a star.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sheamus wants to take a look at the newest updates on the WWE App!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah that wasn't a very face move there Sheamus.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

How come Sheamus is a face. His whole character turned into a dumb agressive meathead Bully.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Who's the heel again?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

troth of ignorance. sandow is money


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus.

That high-school quarterback bully that beat up you, in pale Irish form.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr.Boo said:


> Fucking Sheamus!


Again, the hell?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sheamus burying rhodes scholars every week now? I hate this guy


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ya see, he is a brute. People have the right not to shake your filthy hand Sheamus.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

NearFall said:


> Good to see the underdog Sheamus finally win cleanly. Getting the push he deserves.


hasn't he had enough of a push last year during his run with the World title?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Piss off Sheamus. How is this guy a face? He's a bully.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Brown Horatio said:


>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zif5YmYPUCw

Dunno how to embed it on here.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh come on. Sandow slapped his hand away twice. He deserved to get punched.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao Sheamus straight Punking Sandow now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus is a complete an utter mong.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

So Sheamus Brogue Kicks Sandow last week on SD cause he made him look like a jackass, and now Sandow doesn't want to to shake his hand so he attacks him. How is the he the face in this?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the first hour of raw was great and the 2nd hour has been awful.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

How can you call him a face when he doing stuff like that ffs, he's a bully ffs, 

ffs


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> Girl, we can take TEN.


Why can't we see those little angelfood cakes on screen sometime?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck it, watch it tomo.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Buckley said:


> I'm so glad that they are using Sheamus to just shit on every prominent midcarder.


and also doing it for no purpose whatsoever, and repeating the same thing over and over. I've just about had enough of WWE for the night. Unless they put something good on soon, adios to it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Is Sheamus even still a face?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

As if Punk's there. The segment's gonna get filled with "CM Punk" or "We Want Punk" chants, probably.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

All that segment was missing was a smug Cole grinning to camera, gurgling the hideous words fed to him by a furiously orgasming Vince: "I bet Sandow's _smarting_ now."


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> We're all in agreement that Sheamus was going to hit Sandow even if he shook his hand, right?
> 
> His character is kind of an asshole like that.


lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Again, the hell?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Louisana fast


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Hopefully, Sheamus completely embarrassing Sandow every week indicates that Sandow may go over. Oh, who am I kidding...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

King Bebe said:


> Oh come on. Sandow slapped his hand away twice. He deserved to get punched.


Really? After all the crap Sheamus has put him through? If I kicked your ass three or four times then randomly said, "No hard feelings?" would you just do it?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

It seems like Raw isn't as good without the Shield to look forward to.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

:lmao You guys don't get logic clearly. Sandow deserves to get beat up.

FFS...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

King Bebe said:


> Oh come on. Sandow slapped his hand away twice. He deserved to get punched.


Guys that's sarcasm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DON'T BE A BULLY, BE A BULLY! :vince2


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

My bold prediction: Sandow wins against Sheamus at Payback by outwitting him!

Until then, :buried :sandow2


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The shield should be appearing more often.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


>


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Really? After all the crap Sheamus has put him through? If I kicked your ass three or four times then randomly said, "No hard feelings?" would you just do it?


Except Sandow is an asshole and tried to make Sheamus look stupid twice.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Am I supposed to like Sheamus? There doesn't really seem to be anything likable about him.



NearFall said:


> Good to see the underdog Sheamus finally win cleanly. Getting the push he deserves.


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonder if we're going to hear from Stephanie and her deep, HGH'd up voice again tonight.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Sheamus played the heel in every feud he has been in except the one with Big Show. Probably why he isn't that over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> The shield should be appearing more often.


They need a shield vs team hell no 90 min ironman match


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zif5YmYPUCw
> 
> Dunno how to embed it on here.


:lmao btw if you want to be embed youtube videos, just click share, then embed and copy the code into the comments section.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

the WWE App has been downloaded over 6,000,000 times because you WWE keep shoving that in our faces each and every week, DUH!!!!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

MCMAHON HEMSLEY ERA PART 2.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Asenath said:


> It seems like Raw isn't as good without the Shield to look forward to.


That's the catch-22. You want to see the Shield to get the good stuff out of the way, but then what's the point of the show if you don't have a Shield match coming up?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The App is more over than 80% of the Roster :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> DON'T BE A BULLY, BE A BULLY! :vince2


Be a :bully :bully2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sheamus is such a bully. He supposed to act like a generic "by the rules" babyface, not something different than that.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Six million brainwashed. Congrats WWE.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

over 6,000,000 wwe app has been downloaded :cole3

seriously....wtf


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bastard :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh boy :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Triple H don't give a damn!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

As the McMahons turn...again.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat Paul-Vince feud!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

THIS BUSINESS IS TEARING THIS FAMILY APART


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Paul said a bad word.. Uh oh.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sandow looks like the perfect Scooby Doo villain, and he'd of gotten away with it too.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

6 million and counting! That's the spirit, WWE Universe! :vince3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr.Boo said:


>


Ok then. Don't know what that was suppose to be. Funny though


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:HHH


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So just got home, wth happened to HHH and why does he hate Vince.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HHH being a thick headed brat?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam it Fuck you Steph and Vince you made HHH leave the building.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at bitchy HHH.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

He said bastard?! Shock-horror, that's not PG! :vince SWERVE


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

"One thing's for sure, Triple H is hot" 

wut


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Paul.." :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Christ, busting out the SERIOUS VOICES :lawler :cole1


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

"One thing's for sure...Triple H is HOT" - Jerry Lawler

:lmao


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Is Triple H extremely insecure...Triple H is hot?

Lmao, this fuckin' guy. His ego knows no bounds.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Context is so important sometimes.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Paul? Who's that?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Trips didn't want this to turn into Springer

:lmao :lmao @ all this over *C*urt *A*xel, *W*restler


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Isnt this like the 5th show in a row that we have ADR vs boobs?


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

You want to hit me? Or do you need to ask your wife's permission first

-CM Punk


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Heat winning. Fuck the NBA.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

"If one thing's for sure, HHH is hot." - Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The real reason HHH left is cause they wanted him to put over Curis Axel.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

6,000,000 comrades :vince5


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Six million WWE App downloads. Great.

Now stop rubbing the damn thing in our face.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> THIS BUSINESS IS TEARING THIS FAMILY APART


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Clear message that ryback can beat up a midcarder, way to go


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cut back later to Steph and Vince and there making out.. I am getting the incest angle vibe again


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Pehaps HHH is getting a new gimmick? as just PAUL? :vince


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

"Paul.."

MY KAYFABE 

"Triple H is HOT!"

oh.. :lawler


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lawler King wants HHH's puppies


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kofi gettin' that exasperated elbow.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is officially a "little puke" according to Ryback Rules


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Kick his fuckin head off Bryan!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh shit he put him through the table 3 times. RYBACK WULES!!!!!!. STUPID!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Ryback is basically the bully from any 80s teenage movie.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


> Heat winning. Fuck the NBA.


Dammit
Edit: :bryan2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bryan mad. Ryback mad. KILL HIM DANNY BOY!


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Ryback?

fuck


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

normal situation said:


> "One thing's for sure, Triple H is hot"
> 
> wut












HE GOT THEM THAAAAAANGS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan wants him some of Ryback. 

Really Ryback? Throw up? What are you, 4?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT PAUL LEVESQUE :HHH2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

daniel bryan vs THE ryback!!!!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

MY THROW-UP IS BIGGER THAN YOU.

:ryback


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Ryback is fucking horrible right now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

D-bry bout to break it off in Ryback's ass.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Daniel Bryan wrestling again? BEST RAW EVER!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

So D Bry to job to this clown...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:vince3 vs :HHH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah. Yeah.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

El Barto said:


>


:lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

YES YES YES FICL YESSD
F
SF

YFFFFFFFUIIIIIIIIIIICL

BRYAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:heyman


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Daniel Bryan outshines Ryback as the sun outshines a Bic lighter. 

YOU'RE GONNA GET YOUR FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

SEEDS PLANTED


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I still want one more time on Kofi, Vince!

:ryback rules!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:heyman


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

What the fuck is wrong with wwe? fpalm Now they're probably going to job Bryan to Ryback...


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

D-Bry should come out with Missing Link face paint and get up on. :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

They friends now.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Please tell me Ryback vs Bryan is the main event. :mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

If Bryan jobs to Ryback I'll fucking shoot someone.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Paul Heyman thats the Paul Stephanie was talking about


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow who did daniel piss off

Gonna miss dbry


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Vince has that HEEL in his voice.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

LMAO Heyman


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Next thing you know is they'll be doing "did you know" on how the app has more followers than [random team/celebrity]


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"Listen, ya little puke!" LOL is this 2013 or 1993?!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone remember Paul beating Vince with a crutch and vice-versa? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vince the last time you said a kid had a good future....he ended up being a rock and roll wanna-be.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Curtis Appcell and Paulapp Heyman


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Axel vs Cena tonight again in a No DQ match? why?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

That missing link line was cleaver


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:vince I'm going to put you in a match with my other son :cena2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan vs Ryback? Sounds good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lillyart_14 said:


> If Bryan jobs to Ryback I'll fucking shoot someone.


I can see DB getting DQd


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh nevermind. Cena's main eventing AGAIN.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FAAAAAAAAAAAAN-DAAAAAAAAAAAAN-GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Axel!!!....whoa Summer Rae


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Curt Axel vs The Champ :cena2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cena going over Axel? Damnit why.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice Yiddish bomb Vince. Be a *.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Fandango looks weird? He shaved or something?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

You know who else Vice thought was the future? Drew McIntyre.....yep


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:vince2 getting that :buried ready for :cena2


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fuck you vince...you wanna build axel up, you dont keep putting him into matches with Cena. 

This shit happened to Tensai and look where he is now--shoveling shit with Brodus fucking Clay


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Summer Rae :yum:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Say it in Yiddish?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

HUNGRY YOUNG LION :vince5

"good future ahead of you"
30 seconds later
"John Cena"

No future after a Cena burial


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

bmp487 said:


> "Listen, ya little puke!" LOL is this 2013 or 1993?!


In the mind of Vince McMahon, there is little difference


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I wonder how Summer Rae feels about Fandango being prettier than she is


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

WTF...so they're gonna write Bryan off now? wow, congratulations everyone....Raw 2013


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

SUMMER!!...and some dancer too


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fandango time!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Where the fuck is Bitchface?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

FAN...DAN...GO!!!!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena vs. Axel, Del Rio vs. Big E, and the McMahon family at odds with each other? This Raw is LOADED with new things.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bitchface>Summer


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I kinda hope Ryback takes out Bryan and Bryan returns in a few weeks as Bryan Danielson, The American Dragon. Complete with Cattle Mutilation, and no beard.

Hey I can dream.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Summer Rae's looking good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Daiko said:


> Where the fuck is *Bitchface*?


I never understood this tbh.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

THANOS said:


> What the fuck is wrong with wwe? fpalm Now they're probably going to job Bryan to Ryback...


Seriously, how did we go from the epicness of smackdown to this shitty logic? What the hell happened in three days?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Summer Rae: As pointless as a chocolate teapot.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Bryan to job to the Ultimate Goldberg? I've puke bigger than you? Forget this shit, I'm finding something else to watch more entertaining...like C Span.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Don't worry, Bryan will fucking shine tonight!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I would've been the perfect heel in the 80's :ryback


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I see this going one of two ways.

Cena beats Axel, which doesn't help Cena but hurts Axel.

Axel gets a fluke pin after Ryback interference which helps no-one and makes the match pointless.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Daiko said:


> Where the fuck is Bitchface?


She's in college. Apparently Learning > WWE.

Unless you're in WWE.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

wrestle_champion said:


> Say it in Yiddish?


I seriously LOL'd. Gotta love Vince, truly gives 0 fucks.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fandango Up Next


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

So it's going to be Axel in the Raw main event for a third week in a row? Oh dear

Looking forward to more :bryan though :yes


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Bitchface>Summer


No need to lie to yourself, we both know that's not true


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NeyNey said:


> Don't worry, Bryan will fucking shine tonight!


Cena will probably cost Ryback the match as well probably by count out.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ahhh, the sweet old days


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Bryan against Ryback is interesting.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan better not job to fucking Ryback.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Cena is either gonna no-sell his loss tonight or just flat out bury his ass HHH style.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Fan...dan...go


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> She's in college. Apparently Learning > WWE.
> 
> Unless you're in WWE.


Countdown to Fandangal getting Brogue Kicked starts here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Da-Da-Da-Da!


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

WrestlinFan said:


> I see this going one of two ways.
> 
> Cena beats Axel, which doesn't help Cena but hurts Axel.
> 
> ...


Now you're getting it.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*FANDANGOAT*


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> I see this going one of two ways.
> 
> Cena beats Axel, which doesn't help Cena but hurts Axel.
> 
> ...


Because God forbid if Curtis Axel beats Cena clean


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Summer Rae's fine ass.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't get the hype over Summer Rae.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

sing his theme!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This chick is horrible :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't with Summer Rae. This angle only works if somebody in it can dance. This is not the case.

I'mma order pizza.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

someone's gonna gif summer rae ....right right....?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Miz TV? I thought that was dead.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

8th app mention. Oh god my liver.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh god, and now they're going to have Bryan turn heel on Miz TV. We went from epicness to the ultimate nightmare in three days


well done Vince.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The fans doing the Fandango dance. Humanity at it's........something.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:ass :datass


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

Who is Bitchface?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I wish AW was still here so he could shout into his headset that Summer Rae can't dance.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Summer Rae can get it anytime.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

bchampy said:


> Who is Bitchface?


The original Fandango's dancer


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I want to punch Hornswoggle.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Khali cannot walk. Why torture the poor man and US like this?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Khali? Just when I thought this couldn't get worse...


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Natalya...why is Khali and Hornswoggle still employed


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

GOd khali has good theme music at least


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

FUCK OFF KHALI. fpalm


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Great Khali? And this Raw started off so good...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Fucking hell damn Kahli....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If Khali wins this.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Fandango vs. Khali?

WTF?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Khali?

Let's see how bad the Heat are winning.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I love me some Nattie! :yum:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Natalya is still this giant slugs valet, ugh....


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes! Khali is here. Time for a technical 5 star classic.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Is it just me, or does Graceland look like The Real World with law enforcement?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> I wish AW was still here so he could shout into his headset that Summer Rae can't dance.


Blame Kobe Bryant for existing.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


> Don't get the hype over Summer Rae.


yeah, she's not hot


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fandango with the Ultimate Warrior armband


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Khali the indian ADR


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't open my Crunch Bar


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> I wish AW was still here so he could shout into his headset that Summer Rae can't dance.


"Summer Rae. Can't dance but she can stroll..........down a street corner."


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

OMG MIZ TV IS ON SMACKDOWN FRIDAY?! NOW I HAVE TO TUNE IN :noah


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This big goof! :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Khali...


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Khali? Out of all of the guys on the roster?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cole just snorted. He did. I'm telling you he did.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay, that Jay Leno joke was great.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> yeah, she's not hot


lmao if you think shes not hot, then you are gonna be a virgin until you die


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fandango is responsible for Khali getting a match or appearance on TV every week.
Fandango must go.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Khali needs to fuck off.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Natalya. :yum:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If Fandango loses this match...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Khali still employed. Unreal.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> I want to punch Hornswoggle.


Only punch?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fandango wearing tassles like the Warrior. First time I noticed! :kurt


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> I wish AW was still here so he could shout into his headset that Summer Rae can't dance.


AW.....


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I *LOVE* Summer. :cool2

Don't get the hate.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WADE BARRETT SAVING THIS SHIT


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> "Summer Rae. Can't dance but she can stroll..........down a street corner."


lol, he would totally say something like that. god, I miss AW now that i think about it.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Oh look, the 2013 Oddities.... Khali, Hornswoggle and Natalya.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Let's take FANDANGO A GUY WHOSE OVER?! ....AND WITH KHALI :vince


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

YES!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

The Barrett Barrage strikes!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SUCK IT MIZ


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

future triple threat match between these three hopefully at Payback


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dat Bullhammer.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BARRETT. :mark:

And, they never addressed the fact that he got counted out.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Triple threat match for the IC belt at Payback?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Barrett looking strong for the first time since 'nam


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Barrett came out in the creepiest way...lmao


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

bullhammer is bullcrap.


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL stiffed the fuck out of him

LOVE BARRETT NOW


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well at least Barret looked cool and got some heat.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

So, it's not even a count out?? wtf!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

normal situation said:


> Because God forbid if Curtis Axel beats Cena clean


But that's the thing, he really shouldn't beat Cena clean. He really shouldn't be near the main event at all right now. He should have attacked one of the few over mid-carder (Kane, etc) and let his career evolve organically from there.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

miz and khali vs fandango and barrett on smackdown, oh the joys


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Only punch?


i know right?, Hornswoggle is responsible for killing off the Cruiserweight title permanently


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Segment ends with Miz hurt.

Can't completely call that a failure then.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

For the love of everything on the Earth please stop putting people who need legit screen time in the ring with Kahli...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SD is going to be 3 on 1 DB vs the shield?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL if Barrett still loses to Miz.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Miz won't be able to compete after getting nailed with an elbow? Come on.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Seriously another damn miz vs Barrett match dammit. Crap match as usual.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Triple threat match for the IC belt at Payback?


Or a fatal 4 way with Khali. :vince


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

XxMetsxX said:


> bullhammer is bullcrap.


:lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

XxMetsxX said:


> bullhammer is bullcrap.


Because getting hit with an elbow won't KO most people unk2


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd never thought that one day, I'd be begging for Summer Rae to grace us with her stiff, robotic dancing. Today is one of those days. 

Summer girl, you may be a terrible dancer, but your missteps and awkward flow entertain me way more than that big Indian snuffleupagus ever could.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

PunkShoot said:


> lmao if you think shes not hot, then you are gonna be a virgin until you die


One of the weakest arguments/digs a guy can ever make. Jesus christ.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Or a fatal 4 way with *Khali*. :vince


PLZ don't ruin my life.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'd never thought that one day, I'd be begging for Summer Rae to grace us with her stiff, robotic dancing. Today is one of those days.
> 
> Summer girl, you maybe be a terrible dancer, but your missteps and awkward flow entertains me way more than that big Indian snuffleupagus ever could.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I can't. I just can't.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Seems Vicke botched
Only on the WWE APP!
:cole3


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Barrett's finisher sums up his wwe career


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Really? 
This match...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Let's go Barrett! :clap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Segment starts with Miz not hurt.

Can't be called a complete success then.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is barret vs miz also best of 10 series?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The IC belt used to be a springboard to the WWF title. Now if you hold the IC/US belt you're going nowhere.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

If Barrett loses......:StephenA


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

meh.. this raw..


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Miz v Barrett? As long as Barrett wins I'm fine with this match.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Or a fatal 4 way with Khali. :vince


Fatal 4 way with Khali in a Punjabi prison match :vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> is barret vs miz also best of 10 series?


Describe "best" because right now we're 0-for-all.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

bchampy said:


> Who is Bitchface?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I only backed Miz because they paid me to! :flair


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Miz looking strong SELLING NOTHING. :clap


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wait this isn't a pre-show


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'd never thought that one day, I'd be begging for Summer Rae to grace us with her stiff, robotic dancing. Today is one of those days.
> 
> Summer girl, you maybe be a terrible dancer, but your missteps and awkward flow entertain me way more than that big Indian snuffleupagus ever could.


I would fuck her - but that will always be funny as shit :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 I guess running away from Khali makes you trend on Twitter.


There's no joke here. This was just quoted for ridiculousness.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

since the Raw after WM, i just have no interest in seeing these two wrestle again


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Aw fuck, a Miz/Barrett match?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Miz needs some new tights. "Be Miz" didn't make sense when he got them and still don't


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fandango comes out again! lol!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

FAN...DAN...GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

So tired of Barrett vs Miz.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lmfao FANDANGOAT!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Wait this isn't a pre-show


Love your sig


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Or a fatal 4 way with Khali. :vince












Don't even joke about it.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Winds of Change is such a beautiful looking move


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The dress went up for a second. :yum:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So a heel is costing another heel a match?

This is why the WWE needs wrestling bookers and not TV bookers


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

msi360-20 said:


> The IC belt used to be a springboard to the WWF title. Now if you hold the IC/US belt you're going nowhere.


Yeah, that Dean Ambrose guy is complete midcard fodder right now.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'm glad we get to see Summer Rae once again

Raw is Rae!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

shit like this should be on the APP


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Unbelievable. I fucking hate the Miz


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Whoot!
hey some build for a PPV match!
who knew!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Maryse is way hotter than Summer.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

That was the worst figure 4 in history..


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

ffs


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Miz still Wins :lmao
but seriously WWE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck everything.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

if Barrett loses the title at payback fpalm.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MIZ!!!!

:lmao Barrah


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> So a heel is costing another heel a match?
> 
> This is why the WWE needs wrestling bookers and not TV bookers


+1


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Miz does the least painful looking figure 4 I've ever seen


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

That's a ...ahem... good position Fandango.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Did the ic champ just tap out?...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I assume no-one can reverse the very reversible Figure 4.
IC Champ tapping out quick :berried


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bryan to give Ryback the best match of his career. Again.

And Miz making Wade tap can fuck off.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fucking Miz and fucking Fandango.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So wait, Fandango distracted Barrett because Barrett hit Miz with the Bullhammer... and it's not like Fandango lost to Barrett last week...

... you know what, it's WWE. Fuck trying to find logic.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Miz is killing that figure-4 (not in a good way).


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr.Boo said:


>


Fuck, I already repped you. Also Don > 99% of Raw roster


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> So a heel is costing another heel a match?
> 
> This is why the WWE needs wrestling bookers and not TV bookers


Heel cost other heels matches all the time in the Attitude Era.....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Punk isn't here, is he?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Can't wait for Bryan/Ryback man


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> if Barrett loses the title at payback fpalm.


Considering he's been booked as the biggest loser in the company since winning it it might be best if he drops it.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

sp, fandango becomign a face? barrett a face?

whats the reason


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they are really wasting punks return on a contract singing?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So he gets hit with a finisher and he screws Fandango, yet Fandango's interruption cost Barrett? Who did Wade piss off backstage?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:StephenA2:StephenA2:StephenA2


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Love how in just two short months they made Ryback into just another guy. That Goldberg like excitement I felt when he first stared down Punk is completely gone.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Maryse is way hotter than Summer.


maryse was actually hot.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Fuck, I already repped you. Also Don > 99% of Raw roster


Ain't that the truth. His Figure Four looks legit.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

why would Fandango help Miz...who cares here's Summer again..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Yeah, that Dean Ambrose guy is complete midcard fodder right now.


In most cases. Ambrose IS talent though and on the up. Skipped my mind in that instant. -_-


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> shit like this should be on the APP


But then we wouldn't get to see the Funkadactyls and Kaytlin jibbering about nothing!


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> The original Fandango's dancer


She can actually dance. No point in keeping her around.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

daniel bryan the american jobber returns after commercial


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Considering he's been booked as the biggest loser in the company since winning it it might be best if he drops it.


I'd actually be happy with him dropping it as long as Miz gets pinned, and Fandango pussies out of the rematch for the belt, so he can actually feud and not be booked like shit


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


>


That guy doing the figure 4 looks a hundred times more intimidating than Miz.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

imagine if Punk is actually here for this contract signing? yeah i wish


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Who's going to buy my movie? rton2


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Gamblor said:


> So wait, Fandango distracted Barrett because Barrett hit Miz with the Bullhammer... and it's not like Fandango lost to Barrett last week...
> 
> ... you know what, it's WWE. Fuck trying to find logic.


Barrett did hit Fandango with the Bullhammer tho.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Who's going to buy my movie? rton2


:lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Barrett did hit Fandango with the Bullhammer tho.


Fandango did cost him the tag match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Are they booing Steph because they know the storyline is bullshit?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> Who's going to buy my movie? rton2


I'll have to go to the papers first.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Touts been buried hard.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Curtis Axel. Beneath HHH. Not beneath the WWE Champ.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Dunmer said:


> That guy doing the figure 4 looks a hundred times more intimidating than Miz.


He's a pirate!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HHHGame78 said:


> Barrett did hit Fandango with the Bullhammer tho.


When? On Smackdown?

Edit: Oh, you mean after Fandango cost him the tag match... and the next week Fandango got revenge when he beat Barrett on Raw.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Are they booing Steph because they know the storyline is bullshit?


They're not saying boo, they're saying boo-urns


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Are they booing Steph because they know the storyline is bullshit?


I was saying Boourns if that helps..


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Are they booing Steph because they know the storyline is bullshit?


they booed her because the crowd wanted to see some puppies, and she didn't deliver


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Are they booing Steph because they know the storyline is bullshit?


Nah. This crowd is pretty into HHH


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

vince lokking more and more like ronald reagen


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Xevoz said:


> Fandango did cost him the tag match.


All this is just leading to a Triple Threat Match at Payback for the IC Title.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

How long before I come back to fix my family? :shane


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> He's a pirate!


a butt pirate


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for the fucking recap. 

Steph's little "Paul" made me crack, lol.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Keeping up with the McMahons


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr.Boo said:


> He's a pirate!


A space pirate


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

When did Triple H become Stone Cold?


Did I miss a segment?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho!!! Best in the World!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

King speaking into a microphone...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Would someone please explain the logic of putting the WWE champion in a No DQ match the Monday before the PPV?


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

god i hate king


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

"I made this decision as an executive, as a wife, and as a mother..."

Is Steph Triple H's mother! SWERVE :russo :HHH2


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So the odds on HHH having actually left?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Y2J!!! BREAK THE WALLS DOWN!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

break the walls down!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"So I don't have to beat my kids' grandfather's ass on live TV."

I was actually hoping Triple H would come back and pedigree Cena to give Axel the win. Not that it would make any sense.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I miss Jericho's countdown


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

King of Kings Game of Thrones angle incoming.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> PLZ don't ruin my life.


It would MAKE your life because that's what the WWE Universe wants! :vince5


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Jerigoat and :heyman time!


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

GOAT and GOAT Manager segment. :jericho



ACSplyt said:


> Jerigoat and :heyman time!


Rofl. Great minds think alike!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Lawler you waste of fucking air, get the fuck out of the ring and get back to ogling your 14 year old girlfriends you cunt.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

I HATE LAWLER


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Asenath said:


> Would someone please explain the logic of putting the WWE champion in a No DQ match the Monday before the PPV?


WWE Logic: Doesn't Follow The Rules of Actual Logic, So Don't Even Bother Trying


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That jacket works with everything. Jericho is fabulous.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I swear I have the same jeans as Jericho.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> All this is just leading to a Triple Threat Match at Payback for the IC Title.


Pretty much. Though would letting the champ get a win in the build-up hurt? Vinny would it?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

virus21 said:


> A space pirate


 (Y)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still mark for Jericho's entrance like it's 1999 all over.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I missed that Jericho jacket he's wearing now he's been wearing the Christmas tree one too much


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Heyman walks down to the ring with no entrance theme LIKE A BOSS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

leon79 said:


> So the odds on HHH having actually left?


:HHH2


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

nice Vickie Guerrero entrance theme, Heyman


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Lawler you waste of fucking air, get the fuck out of the ring and get back to ogling your 14 year old girlfriends you cunt.


Woah, you are really mad :lawler


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Those jeans are so weird looking.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bobby heenan is the best manager of all time


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I swear I have the same jeans as Jericho.


Where from? I wanna buy it!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

So.. no one's gonna acknowledge the fact that Punk's not there and say "WHERE'S PUNK? "? :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Punk isn't there


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Hoping to see this client:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho has a big ego he won't deny it you aren't insulting him Heyman


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Punk comes back with the same lame, tired ass nonsense....he can take another 3 months off.


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

I would have marked like a little girl if Heyman came down to the old ECW theme.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DatKidMog said:


> Woah, you are really mad :lawler


Mad? Yes. He's fucking terrible.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

You know Paul Heyman and contracts are a bad mix.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Snap! :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Punk isn't there


:vince2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jericho name calling, be a star jericho


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I still mark for Jericho's entrance like it's 1999 all over.


Haha, same. I do the arms pose everytime. xD


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy shit, I was 1h30 behind. I fast forwarded so much, I'm already "live". (That Sheild vs Hell No match was great)


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Heyman is just too awesome


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

ECWFTW420 said:


> I would have marked like a little girl if Heyman came down to the old ECW theme.


I'd have actually pissed my pants.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Two legends in one ring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wasnt there already a jericho vs punk feud not too long ago?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Jericho name calling, be a star jericho


He's not like Sheamus, Cena, etc who does that stuff 24/7, Jericho isn't known as a hero/role-model.

I know you're not serious, but. :heyman


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

The contract is just a Raw logo and CM Punk-Chris Jericho in big font. Da hell?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Paul speaks the truth there


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

if at Payback, we can get the Chicago crowd from Money in the Bank 2011, i will mark out loud


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't know if I made it clear yet, but I'm not coming back at Payback unk5


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Would someone please explain the logic of putting the WWE champion in a No DQ match the Monday before the PPV?


"Did someone say logic?, what is logic?, what is booking" only know understand Cena and Money" :vince


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Paul Heyman could sell me a shit flavored lollypop. 

I mean seriously. That guy knows how to use words to make these stories feel bigger.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Xander Leon said:


> GOAT and GOAT Manager segment. :jericho
> 
> 
> 
> Rofl. Great minds think alike!


:jericho :heyman. The two best to ever do it.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Paul Heyman's promos are killer


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:heyman is terrific.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Hoping to see this client:


What am I looking at? :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao Paul can sure drag shit long as hell


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

El Barto said:


>


Is it sad that I laughed?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

As good as these two are, this kind of sucks without Punk.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, Punk's not showing up at Payback.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Heymen best in the world at what he does.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I still mark for Jericho's entrance like it's 1999 all over.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

save Punk vs Jericho at Summerslam?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> wasnt there already a jericho vs punk feud not too long ago?


No! Anything that has happened before January doesn't exist! :vince


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Brown Horatio said:


> "Did someone say logic?, what is logic?, what is booking" only know understand Cena and Money" :vince


Logic doesn't exist but you forgot the WWE APP too! :vince


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> if at Payback, we can get the Chicago crowd from Money in the Bank 2011, i will mark out loud


Whoever's going to the show better try. :mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Paul Heyman = legend.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Since 1980, is Jericho top ten greatest ever? Maybe even top five?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jericho, say "assclown" please. :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

iwatchwrestling said:


> What am I looking at? :lmao


Brock Lesnar 8*D


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

lol JBL.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao JBL


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Jericho is hitting on Lawler :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

King got giddy.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Compare to what? - JBL


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

JBL the GOAT


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> Since 1980, is Jericho top ten greatest ever? Maybe even top five?


Top 10, Top 5 is tempting considering so many other amazing wrestlers.

JERIGOAT MAKING WALRUSES STAND UP! ONLY THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME. :vince5


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Set up CM Punk won't be at the pay per view


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Another face bullying someone that is not even a wrester. BE A STAR WWE


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Y2J should be a officer :lol


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

UP HIS ASS! UP HIS ASS! UP HIS ASS!


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

This... just got weird.


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Heyman is about to eat a finisher.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao

JERICHO GONNA RAPE PAUL HEYMAN!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Is Jericho gonna rape him?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NO ****.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat homoeroticism.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

it's getting hot in here oh my


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho is getting all rapey out there


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Good God...Paul Heyman could make Dick sound good to a lesbian. Damn that man is brilliant!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

annnnndddd this just strange now


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> Logic doesn't exist but you forgot the WWE APP too! :vince


:vince2


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Y2J Being a Star..#RapeFace


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Whoever's going to the show better try. :mark:


because Extreme Rules 2012 in Chicago was just an embarrassment


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is getting uncomfortable. 

Next thing you know, Paul will be crawling around the ring in a thong & barking like a dog.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wtf jericho going to strip him down?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

King's just standing there awkwardly in the ring.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

"Unbutton your jacket."

:jericho

Jericho would be a nice phone-sex operator.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Wtf is :jericho doing to :heyman


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dafuq' was that?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That is not PG.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Interesting interaction


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

When he asked him to undress his clothes, I thought.. "Vince/Trish 2.0? :vince2".


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Another face bullying someone that is not even a wrester. BE A STAR WWE


Seriously.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

the fuck was that shit?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alrighty then.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Uh.. That was.. Odd.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BREAK THE WALLS DOWN! :clap


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

msi360-20 said:


> Jericho, say "assclown" please. :mark:


I would mark the fuck out. Like when he said "Monkeys, roll the footage." last week. :mark:


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> Since 1980, is Jericho top ten greatest ever? Maybe even top five?


No.Go to bed.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Brown Horatio said:


> :vince2


:cole3 :cena2


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

No-one barked like a dog.

I am dissapoint


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dr.Boo said:


> Interesting interaction


How I hate that bastard :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

All the faces are assholes. All the heels are smarter then the faces, yet get bullied.

WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Weird segment.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Another face bullying someone that is not even a wrester. BE A STAR WWE


WHO... CARES...


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

WWE APP :vince2


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

So when's the last time we actually saw the RAW intro and pyro? This voiceover shit sucks every week.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Fucking pedo narrator


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

The app has it's own fucking commercial?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

1 Hour left maybe now we can see The Divas


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Damn the App getting dat commercial time


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan better beat fucking Ryback.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That was strange.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

BKsaaki said:


> No.Go to bed.


LOL. You can easily argue he is top ten.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> All the faces are assholes. All the heels are smarter then the faces, yet get bullied.
> 
> WWE.


Indeed. It's not the PG era. It's the ass-backwards era.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> All the faces are assholes. All the heels are smarter then the faces, yet get bullied.
> 
> WWE.






True story.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

This thread is made every week after Raw ends.Now it's made even without the show finishing


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> :cole3 :cena2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

To be fair all through Jerichos career Jericho has always been known as an asshole whether he's portraying a heel or a face.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Amber B said:


> How I hate that bastard :lmao


how about when he was Sonic the Hedgehog?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TheBkMogul said:


> So when's the last time we actually saw the RAW intro and pyro?


Ikr.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

ok mister heyman, using this doll show us where mister jericho touched you.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> All the faces are assholes. All the heels are smarter then the faces, yet get bullied.
> 
> WWE.


It's like middle school all over again


----------



## Beard (Jun 3, 2013)

Still got some room to fill with


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> How I hate that bastard :lmao


Jaleel White/ Urkel? He's not _that_ bad :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LigerJ81 said:


> 1 Hour left maybe now we can see The Divas


:cool2 AJ's ass needs to be spanked.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The WWE App can do it all! Next Undisputed Champion! :vince3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

all in all... said:


>


:sad: awww


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Crud, I left thinking the Divas match was next, get back seeing Jericho shoving things down Heyman's pants..

Oooooook


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :cool2 AJ's ass needs to be spanked.


By me. :vince


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

TNAwesomeness said:


> ok mister heyman, using this doll show us where mister jericho touched you.


:lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

that kayak ad was freaky as fuck


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :cool2 AJ's ass needs to be spanked.


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

dat rape :kobe6


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Ikr.


you can see it at house shows though, because i've been to a recent Raw house show and they do the intro and pyro there


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> LOL. You can easily argue he is top ten.


If I'm a 16 year old


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I was kind of hoping we would see the John Cena Fruity Pebbles commercial.

"Five Knuckle Shuffle them in your FACE."

:cena4


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> True story.


I hate him with a passion. But damn was that good.


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> To be fair all through Jerichos career Jericho has always been known as an asshole whether he's portraying a heel or a face.


And he's damn good at it either way. And yet, when you read about fans meeting him, they usually say he's a nice guy. Fucking acting during promos, how does that work? And why can no one else do this? 

Rofl. Divas finally get a match. This should have followed the Usos match, saving the MOTN for later. -.-


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Divas match...bathroom break!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Punkholic said:


> The WWE App can do it all! Next Undisputed Champion! :vince3


The WWE APP will beat John Cena and The Undertaker clean and become the Undisputed Champion all in one night at WWE Wrestlemania 30! MONEY!! :vince3


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Sheamus burying midcarders left and right.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Whores!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Bellas :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Cesaro's friggin ripped. Would prob kick the shit out of Sheamus in real life


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Sheamus-Cesaro :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone else find the Bellas ugly as fuck?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Brie Bella :yum: :mark:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

So did Cesaro spill coffee on Vince or something why isn't he on raw ffs


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Sheamus vs Cesaro? 

Aw man, Cesaro just can't catch a break :sadpanda


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DOSE BELLA TITS are looking great.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Bellas are winning :cena3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sensesfail said:


> how about when he was Sonic the Hedgehog?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kaitlyn needs a Spanking too :yum:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Didn't they already do this match? Crap, even the diva matches are repeating.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ass Naomi


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

All of D-bry's exes!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Divas get no reaction at all.

I'm pleasantly surprised they didn't get jobber entrances though.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Not even getting full entrances. So disrespectful lol


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

didn't they do this shit last week?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ :mark: and she wore shorts right for the occasion.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> I hate him with a passion. But damn was that good.


I didn't want to like it but...damn him to hell I can't not give props to a great troll. Genius.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL at no reaction for The Funkadactyls.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Bella Sluts and AJ who needs that ass spanked. Kaitlyn with that horrible theme.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

hate kaitlyns theme sooooo much


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

good gosh, Kaitlyn really needs to change her entrance theme, that theme sucks hard


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Her song is really bad.


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


> Anyone else find the Bellas ugly as fuck?


I do. No idea what it is, they just don't look that good to me.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Look at all that ass I would shred..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

THIS MUSIC.
:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Katylin is hot


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Kaitlyn's tits :westbrook2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Divas match!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kaitlyn's theme sounds like an old Game Boy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yum:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


> Anyone else find the Bellas ugly as fuck?


I wouldn't go that far, but they're pretty 'meh' compared to most of the other current/past divas.


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Kaitlyn got a fucked up set of teeth.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What's worse: Ms. Pac-Man for Katlyn or Super-Mario for Chavo G?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> "Five Knuckle Shuffle them in your FACE."
> 
> :cena4


PG :HHH2


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This match will get about 80 seconds.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


> Anyone else find the Bellas ugly as fuck?


No.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

y2j4lyf said:


> Anyone else find the Bellas ugly as fuck?


Not ugly as fuck, but certainly unappealing


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

what the hell happened to kaitlyn sexy outfit!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AJ to get the win in 30 seconds plz.

Edit: NVM.

Only reason the divas are all out here is so they could mention the diva reality show premiering Sunday.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

y2j4lyf said:


> Anyone else find the Bellas ugly as fuck?


The ugly one (boobs). Just the ugly one.


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

All we need is a pool of jello and this would almost be halfway bearable


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

y2j4lyf said:


> Anyone else find the Bellas ugly as fuck?


*raises hand* like second rate pornstars


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> This match will get about 80 seconds.


So 60 seconds longer then most guys on here would last with the divas.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kaitlyn's music :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

After Gail and Taryn yesterday...I've got no fucks to give about this division.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and now the face sheamus is bragging on twitter about picking on sandow
great message to send to the kids WWE


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

if only the Divas could replicate the Taryn Terrell vs Gail Kim match from last night's Slammiverary ppv


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Insert AJ's ass here.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

After watching the Knockouts match at Slammiversary it's quite embarrassing how WWE treat the divas.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Amber B said:


> After Gail and Taryn yesterday...I've got no fucks to give about this division.


This is definitely a step down from last night's match.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> After Gail and Taryn yesterday...I've got no fucks to give about this division.


Oh hell yes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Kaitlyn's theme sounds like an old Game Boy.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

None of the face divas ever have a personality...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Want to find out information about the admirer and discover that Khali is undercover investigating the matter then decide to blow his cover by announcing that he's in fact undercover dat logic


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WE WANT PUPPIES! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi has the best ass in that ring :yum:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> So 60 seconds longer then most guys on here would last with the divas.


:torres


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Amber B said:


> After Gail and Taryn yesterday...I've got no fucks to give about this division.


I'm with ya


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

God...AJ and Kaitlyn....I'll be back in a few


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

there has got to be a wardrobe malfuction in this match..to might tight clothes being held
together by nothing


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Can we please get Naomi vs AJ the obvious best of the bunch?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So was Layla released or what?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YAWN.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ seems bored as hell.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kaitlyn's admirer is Hornswoggle.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Why is this match still going on?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

End this now


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bathroom break.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> So was Layla released or what?


not yet, but at this point, she should be or just go back to being a heel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A hot tag in a match that's only gone on for about 2 minutes. 

I just....


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> So was Layla released or what?


No. But they might as well as they're doing fuck all with her


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kaitlyn had no idea what she wanted to do there :lol


----------



## iJeax (Jan 8, 2013)

The things I would do to AJ oh my god.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Kaitlyn's theme sounds like an old Game Boy.


Well almost. Gameboy music was pretty awesome (at least for the games I played). Kaitlyn's music just makes me want to pencils into my ears.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Aj Laughing lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

omfg. :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Kaitlyn had no idea what she wanted to do there :lol


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LigerJ81 said:


> So was Layla released or what?


Or what.
She's just being desperate on Instagram.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, between Sheamus who bullies all the heels he feuds with, Kaitlyn who bullied AJ at ER, Jericho picking on Heyman, & Triple H picking on Curtis Axel for being young, I am getting the impression the WWE really likes their characters to be bullies. 

Kind of weird considering their whole anti bully campaign, but ok.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

TNA is the best EVAH! Why do we all waste our time watching WWE when we can just youtube some TNA in the same timeframe?!?!? 

TNA TNA TNA

ugh


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks God this is over.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

AJ :lol


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Even AJ wanted to get out of that snorefest.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' Spear! :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

AJ that little bitch


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AJ, you little devil you.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So the rumor is the WWE rewrote RAW? Looks like it was just the first hour. AFter 9pm this raw has been crap


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Really, AJ? You're upset that you lost after you left your partner?


----------



## ugotrage (Dec 21, 2012)

awww i wanted to see kaitlyn tap out to the black widow


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Not the first time that Bella has been speared...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

AJ heeling on the heels.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Can we just get a Naomi vs AJ match?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

No one cares about this division at all.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> WHO... CARES...


People who dislike having their intelligence insulted?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Bullydully said:


> AJ seems bored as hell.


She ain't the only one!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Did anyone else see Kaitlyn accidentally give one of the Bellas a wedgie? :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Or what.
> She's just being desperate on Instagram.


Whats she saying


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE NXT Divas >>>> WWE Main Roster Divas


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AJ and Kaitlyn are so fucking hot


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Brie wasn't even legal lol. Nikki was.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That music :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Was Sara del rey spotted looking at topless pictures of Hunter or something, why are Divas like the Bellas being pushed, ruining the credibility of the division that the likes of Trish and Lita worked hard to make credible in the first place.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I like to imagine that Beth Phoenix and Kharma text each other about how glad they are to not be working at WWE.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank god AJ didn't just "forget" the Bellas doing the exact same thing to her last time. Payback's a biotch!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

On a serious note, the story line they're going towards is Heyman working with McMahon to get Axel pushed. Easy way to get Punk away from Heyman and turn him face. Not a bad story line, but how do they get Punk in a program with Lesnar?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> No one cares about this division at all.


:lmao


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

AJ for kaitlyn's secret admirer


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Fucking wanted to see the Black Widow. Need more AJ ass-spanking!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> People who dislike having their intelligence insulted?


Well everyone always says this every week as if it's gonna fix the issue, so yeah.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

where the fuck is the new bray wyatt vignette? that's all coco cares about right now...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Kaitlyn's "Spin the Bottle" theme is much better than this atrocious shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

iJeax said:


> The things I would do to AJ oh my god.


:cena5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I think we are getting a run in from







during the ryback match. they keep referring to him


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GAMEBOY music >>>>>> Kaitlyn's theme


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

El Barto said:


> Not the first time that Bella has been speared...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is so great, he has to wrestle twice to try and save this show.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why do they even still have Divas matches? The division has been dead for such a long time now.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why can't they give the divas some credible music?


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Did I miss a Brayy Wyatt promo?? Or have they not played one yet??


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

AJ as Kaitlyn's admirer? Yes please!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> No one cares about this division at all.












It's kind of driving us a bit crazy.


----------



## tonykegger (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

I actually think this RAW is really good. It's doing a good job getting me excited for next week. I love this Triple H storyline.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

well im back, heat clearly are going to win(ugh..), spurs will destroy them though, anyway how is it going?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> Why can't they give the divas some credible music?


Why can't they give them credible matches?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Rock Obama said:


> AJ for kaitlyn's secret admirer


Oh shit!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THA_WRESTER said:


> Did I miss a Brayy Wyatt promo?? Or have they not played one yet??


HHH already buried him


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

MrAxew said:


> Fucking wanted to see the Black Widow. Need more AJ ass-spanking!


:lol: Couldn't agree more.



Coco. said:


> where the fuck is the new bray wyatt vignette? that's all coco cares about right now...


Fuck a vignette, he needs to debut. Maybe then they could carry on a RAW I would give a damn about after the first hour.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Why can't they give the divas some credible music?


They will when your apparent favorite Paige comes up!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Charmqn said:


> AJ as Kaitlyn's admirer? Yes please!


Let's recreate a PG Version of the Trish-Mickie James storyline. :vince2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> Why can't they give the divas some credible music?


You have to have a credible division first.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Charmqn said:


> AJ as Kaitlyn's admirer? Yes please!


If Vince is still thinking with his crotch then yes.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> Well everyone always says this every week as if it's gonna fix the issue, so yeah.


Well until it's not an issue, it's going to be discussed. It's good that it's being discussed every week, honestly. I'd hate to be the only one annoyed by how assbackwards WWE is.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kaitlyn's music reminds me of the times when I used to play GameBoy lol.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Hollywood Undead <3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Oh shit!


Probably the last good storyline in the division


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Why can't they give them credible matches?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kane has become such a pussy :lmao.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> GAMEBOY music >>>>>> Kaitlyn's theme


The startup alone is better than her theme.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

So will Goldberg 4.0 destroy Bryan?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kane, the concerned monster?

What dimension am I in?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Kane putting D-Bry over :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane is the next Tony Robbins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love daniel bryans facial expressions, they are gold.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Kane what has happened to you


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan better win against Ryback.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kane & Daniel Bryan being all human with legitimately moving interactions. I love it!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fully expected a hug and soft music after that Kane pep talk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't appreciate how Kane just forgets about his OG bottom bitch, X Pac.
I don't appreciate it at all.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

D-Bry, please!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bryan's been on a promo roll tonight. This like, number 3.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bryan's damn good at everything he does. This guy never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Kane chokeslam that motherfucker


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Why are they going in this direction with Bryan.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Whoever made the weak link storyline is a fucking genius! This is American Dragon I'm seeing!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They are so having sex.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is the hero we deserve.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Aw. :'(


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Goatface Killa bout to do work.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kane, I thought you were cool


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

HERE WE GO.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Wyatt Family!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WYATTS!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

More clues. Just watch NXT.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Wyatts!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm aware that Kane always had a "sensitive" side, but this is WAY over the top.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

well holy shit Kane just broke up with Bryan...now I'm sad. That was sad.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Tiiiiiime is on my side! - Bray Wyatt


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

My Goodness these App polls are inane and these voters are on crack :lol


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

WYATT!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG BRAY WYATT VIGNETTE! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

These Wyatt promos mindfuck me, man.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

dafuq is this shit


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

BRAY WAYTT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Squeel like a piggy WWE!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Ugh. Why are they going in this direction with Bryan.


Maybe Vince had a very bad bromance breakup recently.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

How the hell is creepy ass Wyatt going to make it on PG Raw?

He looks fantastic though.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> They are so having sex.


No just no


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

For a Team that's so good at pulling off comedy they sure are equally talented at displaying personal conflicts.

Is this real? Wrestlers getting legitimate emotions and depth?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

wyatts!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan's facial expressions are priceless :yes


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jigsaw83 said:


> Kane what has happened to you


THAT'S GOTTA BE....THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE :vince5


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

You must love the product to be making a pointless thread like this.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

That applause afterwards was a pretty good sign.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That crowd is so spoiled to have Bryan twice.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

MORE FUCKING WYATT :mark::mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm loving this storyline. Bryan sounds like the younger brother trying to prove his worth by doing something dangerous, and Kane is the older brother trying to talk sense into his younger brother even if his younger brother hates him for it.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The breakup of my favourite couple!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They need to get DB the final countdown song for his intro


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

DBRY OLD ENTRANCE IS BACK! TESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mickie lite all up in the promo...yet she's fired.

Sami Callihan would work so well in that group.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

YES! YES! YES! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So now he's doing yes? I'm fucking confused.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

aww kane and daniel...


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Is it me or does Daniel Bryan always look like hes gunna laugh? Haha


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bray is in your house.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

fucking finally....


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Time for Brian to job


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

They look like a "high" version the texas chainsaw massacre/Charles Manson family


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't appreciate how Kane just forgets about his OG bottom bitch, X Pac.
> I don't appreciate it at all.


Fucked up.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Whoever directed these Wyatt promos deserves a raise and a blowjob


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Jigsaw83 said:


> Tiiiiiime is on my side! - Bray Wyatt


This guy is gonna be a huge star in the future.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

They coming...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

is that wwe's version of duck dynasty or something?


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

:yes


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Whatever my problems with WWE, I'll forever love them for keeping Bray Wyatt's glorious theme.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bray Wyatt will be immense


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

What if WWE swerves us and Bryan absolutely destroys Ryback?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bryan better not lose this.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Husky :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

How I pray the WWE doesn't fuck up Bray Wyatt.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DB to save the show. It's a weekly thing.
:yes


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Louisiana Fast!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> DBRY OLD ENTRANCE IS BACK! TESSSSSSSSSSSS


He's always had it.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Since faces win so much Bryan has a good chance here right?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

El Barto said:


> How I pray the WWE doesn't fuck up Bray Wyatt.


If theres a way, WWE will find it


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Or Layla could be Kaitlyn's Admirer :vince2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SZilla said:


> What if WWE swerves us and Bryan absolutely destroys Ryback?


Then we know Ryback failed a drug test with more HGH and Horse tranquilizers in his system then in Kurt Angle's house.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> This thread is made every week after Raw ends.Now it's made even without the show finishing


Finishing? It hadn't even started yet! :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Since faces win so much Bryan has a good chance here right?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

SZilla said:


> What if WWE swerves us and Bryan absolutely destroys Ryback?


That's what they should do. Have GOAT decimate Ryback, then take his spot as number 1 contender. Much better than continuing Cena vs Ryback.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The return of the Yes entrance!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Don't usually pay attention to movie trailers but those Man Of Steel trailers look fucking brilliant.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Or Layla could be Kaitlyn's Admirer :vince2


:homer


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Or Layla could be Kaitlyn's Admirer :vince2


:lmao peak


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> Or Layla could be Kaitlyn's Admirer :vince2


Much better!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

You know if it wasn't for these forums wrestling would be unwatchable.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I really want Bryan to win this match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB should lose by DQ because he didnt break a hold or something, then ryback can put him through a table or something.
Just dont let DB take a clean loss


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE did something rare, I am emotionally invested in THIS match.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

Every raws been the worst of 2013 so far.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Or Layla could be Kaitlyn's Admirer :vince2



Lol damn Layla was going in for a helping.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

rikers10 said:


> Is it me or does Daniel Bryan always look like hes gunna laugh? Haha


That's because he is. He's gotten better at suppressing the corpse but he's the corpsing king.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

True Main Event up next.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Who is Wyatt gonna feud with??


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> They are so having sex.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

You can do it D-Bry!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TNAwesomeness said:


> You know if it wasn't for these forums wrestling would be unwatchable.


This is so fucking true.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So now he's doing yes? I'm fucking confused.


confused about what? it is in fact, humanely possible to come out and scream YES! like a fucking idiot...

:drake3


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> DBRY OLD ENTRANCE IS BACK! TESSSSSSSSSSSS


Wait, his enterance pre-US championship?!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan won't win, he will be completely outmatched but he will fight until he can't fight anymore. He's going to be destroyed and put off TV for a bit is my guess but look like a million bucks doing it.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Holla If You Here Me!!!!!!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

HOLLA, IF YA HEAR ME


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Holla if ya hear me!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

HOLLA...IF YA HEAR ME


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

holla if ya hear me


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holla if ya hear me!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Big Poppa Pump!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLLLA IF YA HEAR ME!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck you once again for making me think it's Steiner.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Assuming thats Rybacks new entrance.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

So Ryback is Scott Steiner from now on?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck WWE! They keep tricking me into marking out for Scott Steiner! lol.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Amber B said:


> That's because he is. He's gotten better at suppressing the corpse but he's the corpsing king.


He's the GOAT of corpsing:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

I legit thought it was Steiner for a moment :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

stop with the ambulance! I keep thinking scott steiner is going to appear


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

HOLLA


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Big Poppa Pump Ry Steiner


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Holla if you feed meh!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME


:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeez they're really shoving this ambulance match stip down our throats.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

fucking sick entrance. :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB should just call him Skip Shieffeld


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Is he getting silence? :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Holla if ya hear me!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

His robot ass.:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

He's arriving in an ambulance, but he's leaving in a short bus.

Ryback.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

He looks like a fuckin idiot coming out the back of that ambulance


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME! :steiner2

:ryback stealing Steiner's sirens :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

How long before fans start chanting Steiner at Ryback?


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME!!!:steiner2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Fuck you once again for making me think it's Steiner.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow big time matchup. Daniel Bryan is the man.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Del Ryback


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

With this entrance, I wish a crowd would start chanting "STEINER" like they do "GOLDBERG" at Ryback.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Everytime they do the siren thing I hope it's Steiner, then I get disappointed with it being Ryback.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryback sucks.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

One of these days it's going to be Steiner and we'll be like it's just an ambulance


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

great....so now Bryan is leaving in the ambulance like Ryder?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Or Layla could be Kaitlyn's Admirer :vince2


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

He's going to bury him and throw him in the ambulance, isn't he?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> DB should just call him Skip Shieffeld


Yip Yip


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> fucking sick entrance. :clap


agreed.

this should have closed Raw, not Cena's match.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"Followed by............"

King doesn't know shit.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

fuck..are they feeding Bryan to Ryback?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bryan's losing, unfortunately.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Lumberjack match in the 3 Stages of Hell match seems so out of place even if it's the first stage.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

I kinda don't mind the ambulance entrance but I think it's because it reminds me of Scott Steiner and I used to mark out for him back in the day.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol is this Ryback's new thing? Riding ambulances to the ring like Del Rio used to have cars.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Now would be the perfect time for a "You're gonna get your fucking head kicked in!" chant.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

these goldberg chants dont even make sense anymore


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Goldberg chants

unk2


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What, Daniel Bryan faced Sheamus in three stages of hell, no?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Goldberg chants :lol

Yeah looks like Daniel will lose and get his ass tossed in the ambulance..pretty obvious


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I thought the Goldberg chants were wearing out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is it so mindblowing that a wrestler is wrestler a 2nd time in the same night when they do it at KOTR


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Ryback sucks


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Crowd is Pretty Good Tonight!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Fuckin smarks chanting Goldberg yet again...you think they would've gotten over it


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Dem Goldberg chants.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Or Layla could be Kaitlyn's Admirer :vince2


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> What, Daniel Bryan faced Sheamus in three stages of hell, no?


no, it was just a 2 out of 3 falls match at Extreme Rules last year


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Will be waiting for the Steiner-Goldberg dueling chants soon. :lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> What, Daniel Bryan faced Sheamus in three stages of hell, no?


2 out of 3 falls.


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

RYan Reeves (his name)
SilverBACK (his nickname)

RY BACK

Silverback Gorilla's have an average penis size of 4CM. Maybe that's how he got his nickname 
:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

D Bry should be the top face in the company. His recent run of awesomeness solidifies that


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

This crowd is being dissapointing. I just expect it to be massively loud for Bryan in this match. They sound tired...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Just can't help myself.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

D-bry!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*



TheAussieRocket said:


> Every raws been the worst of 2013 so far.


BUT LOOK AT RYBACK'S SWEET NEW LEOTARD!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lets go Daniel Bryan!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That was a ryback botch, Dbry hid it nicely.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

It's the Genetic Freak.... oh wait it's just some overpushed baldie.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ah, my apologies folks.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I got till 5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> This crowd is being dissapointing. I just expect it to be massively loud for Bryan in this match. They sound tired...


They don't have the luxury of commercial breaks or a remote.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F'kn awesome!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is a MACHINE


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

BRYAN :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

christ look at Rybacks head..his blood pressure must be through the roof


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

i can watch 3 hrs worth of dbry matches


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Just can't help myself.


:ryback :lmao YEP YEP YEP.... WHAT IT DO?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Bryan standing over Ryback like that.. friggin EPIC!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goddamn, Bryan is looking fucking strong right now!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Dat Lou' thesz press


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why isn't Daniel Bryan the second-pushed face on the roster again?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB breaking out some rare moves surprised cole knew what to call them

dont even dare cut to a commerical


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> This crowd is being dissapointing. I just expect it to be massively loud for Bryan in this match. They sound tired...


They spent all of their energy in the first match of the night. That's why.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I like Bryan and I think he's an amazing talent, but I can't help but feel like they're having Bryan pull double duty to blatantly avoid putting any other faces on TV.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Best wrestler in the world. Beautiful Indian deathlock there


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is too good. He's great at playing the underdog character.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan, right now, is the Mick Foley of the "PG Era". 

He is the most sympathetic character they have, is a perfect underdog, and is universally loved.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I learn a new submission every time I watch DB.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> They don't have the luxury of commercial breaks or a remote.


Or alcohol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Well-timed floor to commercial spot :cole3


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sometimes I forget that I watching Monday Night Raw because there are too many fucking commercials......


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

NEXUS BUDDIES.....I mean.....ENEMIES! 4 LIFE!.....err....TO THE DEATH!

Whatever!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol is he holding his beard?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Just can't help myself.


He looks a good bit smaller in that video. Or at least his arms do.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Let's go Bryan! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Those Goldberg chants...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why isn't Daniel Bryan the second-pushed face on the roster again?


I think he kind of is, the WWE just don't fully realise it themselves.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 1m 
We all know @WWEDanielBryan was a vegan. Know what his least favorite vegetable is? Squash. #RAWTonight


zing


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> Fuckin smarks chanting Goldberg yet again...you think they would've gotten over it


Smarks would know by now that the Goldberg chants are well overdue.

These people are just fucking retarded.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Raw is Bryan


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not going to be able to take it if Bryan leaves this match in an ambulance


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Shit movie ad


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Watch Ryback continue to embarrass himself in the ring, on the WWE APP." :cole3


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Sometimes I forget that I watching Monday Night Raw because there are too many fucking commercials......


I think you accidentally a word.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Gotta love these 2 in the ring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Back from commercial break = rest hold.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Crowds flat. They already know the ending.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

If Ryback wins the title, this could actually be a damn good feud with the right build. David vs Goliath!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Daniel Bryan, right now, is the Mick Foley of the "PG Era".
> 
> He is the most sympathetic character they have, is a perfect underdog, and is universally loved.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So many fucking commercials...fpalm


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bryan is kicking Ryback's ass like he's Brock Lesnar and Ryback is Zack Gowen.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why isn't Daniel Bryan the second-pushed face on the roster again?


Because he isn't Mexican, and he doesn't work out with HHH.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

These two have great chemistry. Loved that submission!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

msi360-20 said:


> Well-timed floor to commercial spot :cole3


:lawler If only there was a way to keep up with the action during a commercial break

:cole3 Funny you should mention that King. Ever heard of the WWE app?

:vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This is a legit good match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

MrAxew said:


> These two have great chemistry. Loved that submission!


It's not these two. It's Bryan/Anyone.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Saddest part about the whole App thing is, when the match is on the App they actually focus on calling it, unlike on the live tv feed... (well more so anyway)


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd is dead. It's the Ryback effect! :ryback


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

well vince must be happy he's killed Bryan's momentum


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Amber B said:


> They don't have the luxury of commercial breaks or a remote.


Or the WWE APP oh wait :vince2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Because he isn't Mexican, and he doesn't work out with HHH.


Nailed it :clap


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my God, the Bruins destroyed Pittsburgh tonight.

And GO BRYAN!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Smarks would know by now that the Goldberg chants are well overdue.
> 
> These people are just fucking retarded.


They should be smart and chant SHEFFIELD


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


>


Did Big E smell his hand afterwards?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> Saddest part about the whole App thing is, when the match is on the App they actually focus on calling it, unlike on the live tv feed... (well more so anyway)


Welcome to the APPtitude Era! :vince3


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Props for Daniel Bryan wrestling two matches tonight


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


>


So all Layla does nowadays is just goof off backstage?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

this has to be the worst 3 stages of hell match ever in WWE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> Because he isn't Mexican, and he doesn't work out with HHH.


and he was in the indies


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL this crowd sucks


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

El Barto said:


>


LOL! 

I can't give rep because they said I needed to spread it around, but kudos!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan wrestling two matches in one night. Best in the world? :yes


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Did Big E smell his hand afterwards?


you think he's into armpit odor's?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Did Big E smell his hand afterwards?


Smells like desperation and anti-wrinkle cream.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My man Big Daddy E must be giving Layla a mean penis.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks like this match has gone on too long for Ryback.

And JBL just said that Cena is a 13 time champ. Next one passes Triple H.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ryback's already gassed?


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

lol how many PPV wins does Ryback have again?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Making Cena out to be the underdog again :/


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

virus21 said:


> So all Layla does nowadays is just goof off backstage?


Well what else do the divas do at a WWE show?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dear Commentators,

John Cena is NOT the underdog. Stop trying to convince us he is.

Sincerely, 
Every regular WWE watcher there is


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

crowd only sucks because ryback blows. 
He should not be in the ring by the GOATface legend.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Come on DB!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cole almost said Curtis Angle


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

gotta love him


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I totally forgot about the No DQ match between John Cena and Curtis Axel. :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn D-Bryan is on fire right now


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

El Barto said:


>


BEST PICTURE EVER!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> Because he isn't Mexican, and he doesn't work out with HHH.


:clap


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OMFG THAT DISTANCE on that headbut


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL "Curtis Angle". Cole sucks.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

BENOIT


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Daniel Bryan is the man.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

AWESOME!!! Bryan is incredible!


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

how is beating ryback impossible King, wasnt he a heavyweight champ?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DAMN NICE FRIGGIN JUMP BENOIT


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This match makes me regret that Bryan/Henry at WM never happened.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

sick headbutt


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy fuck DB is going hard tonight. If this guy wants to work this hard, give him the fucking title! He'd make an amazingly entertaining champ.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JESUS :yes:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> My man Big Daddy E must be giving Layla a mean penis.


Word.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmmm Ryback having a big ppv coming up..no way Bryan wins tonight :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is the DB i like to see not the clown DB


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Rotating between this shit show and the Heat/Pacers game reminds me I've been playing yo-yo with a turd in my ass for the last half an hour. Will be back.



all in all... said:


> you think he's into armpit odor's?


You don't think he's into Layla's queefs?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Layla is hot as fuck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This short bus bitch barely wins anything anymore and I'm still supposed to believe that he's such a threat?
The hell outta here.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Headliner said:


> My man Big Daddy E must be giving Layla a mean penis.


The World's Strongest Love Machine.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta love Daniel Bryan, man! What an amazing wrestler! :clap


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow Bryan is great


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Give this man a title.

:gold


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Man, do I hate that fucker Ryback.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TAP TAP TAP!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ryback is a perfect bad guy to this new D-Bry


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bryan is a main eventer after this


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

FUCKING TAP ASSHOLE


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

What a match by these 2!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

MOTY!!! :mark:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap

Edit: fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Layla is hot as fuck.


That she is. 

BTW, DBryan very very impressive. Needs more of a push.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

That screaming little girl is articulating my feelings exactly.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

dbry is main event quality, and i mean WM main event quality


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*#Bryan4champ*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

King Bebe said:


> MOTY!!! :mark:


...No.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I bet Ryback submits to the STF by Cena.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Layla :yum:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bryan's booking has been so great recently. I wonder what's the reason.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Best match of rybacks career.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Bryan making Ryback look like a future champion. Cant believe this match is this good


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan should be main eventing after tonight.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> ...No.


Agreed. 

Good match nonetheless though.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Bryan is worthy of a WWE Title Shot, DO IT!

HE'S SO SO OVER WITH THE CROWD!


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Fucking Roidback


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ryback's best match ever?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He gonna finish it, y'all.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Layla is hot as fuck.


and she look like a cool person to chill with


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

RYBACK! Get the tables!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

For the first time in two months, I can't give MVP of Raw to The Shield or any of its members. 

Tonight, it goes to Daniel Bryan!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Come on :bryan


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bryan's incredible for having a good match with Ryback.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

King Bebe said:


> MOTY!!! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tables, stoopid.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

What if Bryan puts Ryback through a table?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No need for tables under the ring :lol


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:bully : D-VON. GET THE TABLES!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope Vince doesn't want to turn Bryan heel fpalm

So basically it was obvious Ryback wins......good match though. Better than what Cena would have done with Ryback


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Kane will come out and save Bryan, after the save Bryan will slap him ending the friendship


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

well this match is over


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Bryan wins, booya.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This fucking company.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Cole hasn't said it in a while, i just want to remind to download the wwe app.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

you're right cole, because EVERYTHING is about cena


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Bryan won :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, Bryan didn't do the job.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB gets a win and looks super strong in the process. Ill take it


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BRYAN WINS!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fuck this company


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

D-Bry still won!


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Bryan's on fire!

So that's how they're doing it. Keeping Bryan & Ryback strong. Pretty good in my book.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Loss, but he FINISHED IT!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Daniel Bryan won! 

:yes


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BRYAN WON

Ryback needs an inhaler. Stat. WHERE'S KANE


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

That table took a bump.


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Wtf? I actually expected the powerbomb to some how be reversed. :/


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Props to Bryan. He is the future of this company :clap


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Super Cena incoming to save the day. :cena2


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Bryan wins!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I knew we wouldnt get a clean winner.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bryan won \o/


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

SUPER CENA!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Man, such a good match ruined by a shitty ending. Fuck this.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've never been happier to see Cena!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Wasn't this supposed to be No DQ?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, Johnny rides to the rescue.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena3 SUPERMAN!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

First time i've been happy to see Cena....help Bryan lol


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Dat table spot...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kofi Kingston - You're shit out of luck.

Daniel Bryan - You get to get saved by Superman.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

HERE COMES GOOD GUY CENA TO SAVE THE DAY


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

The one time I'm actually happy to see Cena.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

THIS FUCKING COMPANY.

WHERE IS KANE? WHY JOHN CENA GOT TO STICK HIS BIG STUPID FACE IN THINGS?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Daniel Bryan carried Ryback in that match.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

of course it's about cena.....


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Fuck off. Please.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE using Bryan to get Cena some cheers. What a surprise.


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh Cena, our hero!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And here comes Cena to make sure DB doesnt get destoryed. Well at least Cena is good for something


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cena got his future bro's back!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cena saving his brother in law!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT fucking axel theme


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

but he didnt save kofi tho


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Glad Cena had time to come out and save Bryan. Too bad he couldn't do the same for Kofi or his old friend Ryder.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

oh gross. Cena in for the save over a helpless Bryan. Of course...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh goody. Cena & DB can become friends and Cena can leach off of him.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Here comes SuperCena to save the day! But he's too late. Atleast someone cares for D Bry. Cause, ya know, fuck Kofi... Poor Kofi.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Curtis Axel? Wtf?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Loudness said:


> Wasn't this supposed to be No DQ?


Cena vs Axel is the No DQ.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The ref saw Ryback go underneath the ring.
The ref saw Ryback bring a table out.
The ref saw Ryback bring the table into the ring.
The ref saw Ryback set the table up in the middle of the ring.
The ref saw Ryback lift Daniel up.
The ref only calls for the bell after he puts him through it.


I can't.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

They gave him his awesome original music back lol.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

CURTIS AXEL'S THEME!!! <3333


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry Kofi, Cena doesn't work tuesdays :cena3


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

AXEL!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good guy John , saves daniel bryan from ryback .

Scumbag John, watches Kofi gets powerbombed through tables.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Perfect Remix


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BRYAN WINS!!!!!!!!!! :yes


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cena's so badass he need the belt as a weapon. fpalm


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oooh. Hot beardy guy. I'll allow it.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

bellas fuckers Cena and Bryan


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Curtis Axel will end all of this madness! Lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Great segment and GREAT match (Y)


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck off Cena you utter fucking hideous parasite.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Axel's music and arrival is completely no sold by Cena, Ryback and ALL the fans. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Here he comes to wreck the day!!!!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Axel has the best theme in the WWE no doubt. Pop factor galore


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

It's Hogan saving Savage all over again. Bryan is the #2 face.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*C*urt *A*xel, *W*restler enters...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

They've changed Appcel's music again, good way to end the stand off thought they were going to make Ryback look like a coward again, despite being a monster


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man I wish Bryan slipped out of that powerbomb and regal-plex'd Ryback through the table.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Amber B said:


> The ref saw Ryback go underneath the ring.
> The ref saw Ryback bring a table out.
> The ref saw Ryback bring the table into the ring.
> The ref saw Ryback set the table up in the middle of the ring.
> ...


Yes you can. Nothing illegal was one until the weapon was actually USED.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

It would be kinda funny if Cena buried Axel in his match with Daniel Bryan and the broken table lying lifeless in the ring.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WTF is up with his theme?! fpalm


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This has actually been a pretty good segment.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Man, I was hoping Bryan would get taken out so he could get repackaged.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't have a problem with Cena coming out. Great match and segment. Ryback will obviously interfere here, which will set up a tag match next week no doubt.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So Bryan can't just have his moment? The match it self was a top star making match for Bryan but no, Cancer had to come out for the spotlight. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

hanzou666 said:


> Good guy John , saves daniel bryan from ryback .
> 
> Scumbag John, watches Kofi gets powerbombed through tables.


Cena is a racist card carrying member of the KKK! Ripping off the Black man's style and music just to make a penny.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The ref saw Ryback go underneath the ring.
> The ref saw Ryback bring a table out.
> The ref saw Ryback bring the table into the ring.
> The ref saw Ryback set the table up in the middle of the ring.
> ...


*That's that ol' BULLSHIT!*


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> WWE using Bryan to get Cena some cheers. What a surprise.


Parading the Make A Wish kids out there didn't work as well as they thought...


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> DB gets a win and looks super strong in the process. Ill take it


Considering the other options, seeing as there was no way he'd get the win, I'd say it's the best outcome the match could have had for Bryan. I gotta admit, it was a far better match than I expected considering Ryback was part of it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


>


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

ANYTHING TO GIVE CENA CHEERS! FOR FUCK SAKE. Zack Ryder all over again. wouldn't be surprised if he loses the title to Ryback and gives his rematch clause to DB just so he can get some cheers.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Amber B said:


> The ref saw Ryback go underneath the ring.
> The ref saw Ryback bring a table out.
> The ref saw Ryback bring the table into the ring.
> The ref saw Ryback set the table up in the middle of the ring.
> ...


It's only DQ if you use the weapon isn't it? They won't DQ you if you just pick it up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well that was a nice sequence of events. Cena could sell Curtis a bit better. lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KramerDSP said:


> It's Hogan saving Savage all over again. Bryan is the #2 face.


Haha....actually that's a nice way to put it (Y)

I think tonight confirms Bryan is the #2 face..unless Vince fucks it up :russo


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

12 Rounds 2: The Papers Strike Back


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The ref saw Ryback go underneath the ring.
> The ref saw Ryback bring a table out.
> The ref saw Ryback bring the table into the ring.
> The ref saw Ryback set the table up in the middle of the ring.
> ...


new?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Just let Bryan have his moment, man.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> So Bryan can't just have his moment? The match it self was a top star making match for Bryan but no, Cancer had to come out for the spotlight.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Bryan was never going to win this clean. Ryback in in the Main-Event feud, Bryan was NEVER going over cleanly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Man I wish Bryan slipped out of that powerbomb and regal-plex'd Ryback through the table.


I would have loved to see DB slip out of it and put Ryback through the table getting DQd, then going crazy and running off


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> Man, do I hate that fucker Ryback.


Same. At least Bryan won his match albeit by disqualification.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Props to Daniel Bryan and Ryback.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Ricezilla said:


> but he didnt save kofi tho


Cena don't work Smackdown. :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The start of Cena/Daniels feud, watch Daniel blame Cena somehow


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So D-Bryan is here to get Cena over?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Soo they are leeching other faces again in order to make Cena be liked.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> Yes you can. Nothing illegal was one until the weapon was actually USED.


By that logic I could be a shotgun into the ring and point it at a guy, but as long as I don't use it that's fine. Same company that's DQ'ed people for just bringing chairs into the ring and not using them at all. Be consistent.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Cena saves Bryan, but not Kofi. That's it Cena is racist. We now have a legit reason to hate Cena. John Cena hates black people.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This needs to be posted every time he enters.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I think you guys need to give Axel more love.

Sure he is average on the mic, but he has a main event look and he has a sick theme song and is GREAT in the ring.

This guy is 10x the wrestler ryback is


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That was a great segment, to be honest.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Can we get a Ryback vs Bryan title feud with this Cena cunt ruining the spotlight?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Xevoz said:


> Yes you can. Nothing illegal was one until the weapon was actually USED.


His intention is to do something illegal. Earl Hebner's old ass would take the got damn chair out of a person's hand and chuck it out of the ring. A ref is there to stop things from getting out of hand, not wait for illegal shit to happen right in front of them.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

CUUUUUUUUUUUUUURTIS AAAAAAAXEL! :heyman

TONIGHT IS THE MOMENT OF MOMENTS 3-0.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Was John Cena was pointing to Daniel Bryan's arm at the medical trainer who was attending to Bryan??


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

So that makes what...four raws in a row where GOAT has been hands down the MVP? Guess I'll keep watching


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Someones going through that table


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wonder how long it takes for this match to mimmick the end of the TNA PPV last night


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Axel's head is far too big for his body, and he's podgy as fuck. Can't do much about the head, but sort out your body man.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

virus21 said:


> So D-Bryan is here to get Cena over?


Everyone on the roster is here to get Cena over. Nothing new there.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> By that logic I could be a shotgun into the ring and point it at a guy, but as long as I don't use it that's fine. Same company that's DQ'ed people for just bringing chairs into the ring and not using them at all. Be consistent.


Your comparison is like comparing french fries to igloos i.e. there's no similarity whatsoever :agree:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Will Vince put over Axel this week since last week Axel jobbed to "DEHYDRATION?" :vince2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

virus21 said:


> So D-Bryan is here to get Cena over?





Brodus Clay said:


> Soo they are leeching other faces again in order to make Cena be liked.



Come now, they get a rub just working with the guy. Hell it worked for Zach Ryder right?











oh wait


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Bryan was never going to win this clean. Ryback in in the Main-Event feud, Bryan was NEVER going over cleanly.


He didn't have to win clean, but he shouldn't have been saved by Cena. It makes Bryan look below Cena's level.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

virus21 said:


> So D-Bryan is here to get Cena over?


SUPRISE!!!:ex:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler, why should Vince McMahon book matches that favor Cena at all?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

virus21 said:


> So D-Bryan is here to get Cena over?


Basically:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

A no dq match but you can be counted out? Am I missing/forgetting something?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> By that logic I could be a shotgun into the ring and point it at a guy, but as long as I don't use it that's fine. Same company that's DQ'ed people for just bringing chairs into the ring and not using them at all. Be consistent.


Way to use a completely extreme and illogical example.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Axcel to win.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Will Vince put over Axel this week since last week Axel *jobbed to* "*DEHYDRATION*?" :vince2


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Smarky Smark said:


> Cena saves Bryan, but not Kofi. That's it Cena is racist. We now have a legit reason to hate Cena. John Cena hates black people.


Cena loves children.Just like Michael Jackson


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

If it's No DQ why doesn't Heyman just hire the Shield again and have them beat the crap out of Cena?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

genocide_cutter said:


> Daniel Bryan carried Ryback in that match.


Of course, he did. Ryback looked more wore out than Bryan did.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

There are Count Outs in a No DQ Match?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

and the chair comes into play


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Not only is Bryan Danielson the best that ever did it, but he also just had *TWO* Match of the Year candidates in one night. Is there any end to this man's greatness?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

its NO DQ why is he counting wtf


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Haha its No DQ but not no Countout!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If you really wanted to hurt someone, you'd keep the monitors in.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was Hogan shit there. All that he was missing was a finger point and "YOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUU!"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Watch it Cena. Nearly gave Lawler a heart attack.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Wait.. Since when did No-DQ have count outs?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

dan the marino said:


> Come now, they get a rub just working with the guy. Hell it worked for Zach Ryder right?
> 
> 
> oh wait













I thought no dq meant no count outs too?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> He didn't have to win clean, but he shouldn't have been saved by Cena. It makes Bryan look below Cena's level.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


True, but I'm not too bothered about it. Though then it brings up why didn't Kane save him? Why didn't Cena save Kofi?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Since when are there count-out's in a No DQ match?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ryback is improving at a very fast pace, its great to see (Y)*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait, what? Countout in a no DQ?


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

WHY IS THE REF COUNTING IN A NO DQ MATCH?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ryback powerbombs Cena through a table, Axel covers for the win.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

Bryan to return. chair to Cena and Axel for the win


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

am i missing something? have they always counted outside the ring in NO DQ matches?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

If this match ends by count out....IDK anymore


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ref is dumb as fuck.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

if its no DQ why is the ref counting them out of the ring?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TABLE IS STILL SET :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TripleG said:


> There are Count Outs in a No DQ Match?


:vince4


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Daiko said:


> Wait.. Since when did No-DQ have count outs?


Crap, they hire Russo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That look on Cena's face!

LOL! He looks like he's never been in this situation before.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DAMNIT!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This hurts your eyes after watching Bryan wrestle twice in a night


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan "TRENDING" lol :bryan


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *Ryback is improving at a very fast pace, its great to see (Y)*


He really is. Ryback has improved by like 100x, IMO.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> Axel's head is far too big for his body, and he's podgy as fuck. Can't do much about the head, but sort out your body man.


His body is just fine.

And. . .dat ass. :homer


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Cena's "focused" face makes him look like a fucking retard who just crapped his pants.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Wait.. Since when did No-DQ have count outs?


since tonight :vince2


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The Vandaminator!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I dono what it is, but I love this axel guy.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

awful


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Vince said No DQ. He didn't say No DQ/No Countout. Get with it people. :lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I liked Hennig so much better as the awkward, out-of-place lower-midcard wrestler who sometimes laughed in a really silly way towards Tyson Kidd.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

axel wins! while celebrating they cutaway backstage to triple h for no apparent reason...the burying continues


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> True, but I'm not too bothered about it. Though then it brings up why didn't Kane save him? Why didn't Cena save Kofi?


Kane left the building.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuck. They're doing count out cause cena is going to get counted out. Like last raw when ryback came in with the ambulance.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Brown Horatio said:


> since tonight :vince2


That logic! :vince2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pronk25 said:


> if its no DQ why is the ref counting them out of the ring?


So Axel can win by countout. Again.






Search your feelings, you know it's true. :axel


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena's dropkick.........facepalm


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Axel needs some gum and a towel


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> This hurts your eyes after watching Bryan wrestle twice in a night


I missed the first hour. Who'd he wrestle earlier?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LETS go axel chants


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

one way or another Axel gets the shovel tonight


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Let's go Axel!! :heyman


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> I liked Hennig so much better as the awkward, out-of-place lower-midcard wrestler who sometimes laughed in a really silly way towards Tyson Kidd.


"He's more of a Hart than you are Perfect!" Never forget That One Chick.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

PGSucks said:


> The Vandaminator!


Nope, it's the Cenanator.


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Fuck. They're doing count out cause cena is going to get counted out. Like last raw when ryback came in with the ambulance.


FUUUUUU~!!! You're right. Cause god forbid Super Cena actually gets pinned.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Kane left the building.


Hasn't stopped other people who have left the building from interfering in other matches before.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> I dono what it is, but I love this axel guy.


Maybe because he hasn't been made CONPLETELY into a fool by Cena/HHH/bad booking like the rest of the roster. They simply haven't screwed him up yet. It's just a matter of time though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> I missed the first hour. Who'd he wrestle earlier?


The Shield. Team Hell No and Orton vs. The Shield


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I really like Axel's in-ring conversation and move set. Just like his theme...perfect remixed!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Five Moves of Doom...ENGAGE!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"We'll just add count outs to the no dq match so cena doesn't lose clean. They'll never notice!" :vince


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

yaaaa eat that chair cena u bitch


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

ShoulderbumpX2Spinoutslamthing5knuckleshuffleAA....counter.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> I missed the first hour. Who'd he wrestle earlier?


6 man tag, w/orton and kane vs shield


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Cena gearing up? Oh boy...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> "He's more of a Hart than you are Perfect!" Never forget That One Chick.


One day, someone else will come along and recognise our Redemption references. Possibly Bateman on a lonely Monday night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Cena gets counted out in a no DQ match? Smart booking fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish Jim Ross was back


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole: "He gives these guys confidence. They believe they can do anything."
King: "Why would you sign up with him?"


CONFIDENCE IS BAD.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

this is such a sad No DQ match


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Five Knuckle Shuffle :lmao
Gets me everytime!

Parental Guidance unk2


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

:heyman fpalm during the 5 moves of doom! :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

How is he counting when it's no DQ? :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> Considering the other options, seeing as there was no way he'd get the win, I'd say it's the best outcome the match could have had for Bryan. I gotta admit, it was a far better match than I expected considering Ryback was part of it.


Agreed, people needs to stop bitching at this was the perfect ending although I would have liked if Kane came out for the save but Cena needed to be there since he was feuding with Ryback. Ryback and Bryan both could not lose clean since both are getting a push. Ryback needs to look strong for Cena at Payback, and Bryan needs to not get pinned like a jobber for his current storyline. Personally I loved the match because it told a great story which WWE is missing these days when it comes to matches. Ryback was the monster heel tearing shit up while Bryan was the underdog trying prove he wasn't weak as he can't handle losing anymore.It was just great seeing Bryan going through so much brutality at the hands of Ryback, but kept coming back with his tenacity and his will to prove he wasn't weak. I want to see Ryback be the one that Daniel Bryan takes the WWE title off of since they counter each other so well. Ryback is huge with pure power and raw strength while Bryan is small with speed and technical mastery. Fuck, I feel like such a kid again. Shield and Daniel Bryan are just giving me that feeling I had during my fave era, The Ruthless aggression era where it was all about performing in that ring to the best of your abilities with great story telling and wrestling.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Curtis Angle again :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Phillies3:16 said:


> "We'll just add count outs to he no dq match so cena doesn't lose clean. They'll never notice!" :vince


Must protect Cena, make sure everyone loves him, promote the WWE APP and take everyone's money. FUCK THE LOGIC! :vince2


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

wtf countout??


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So it's a no disqualification match, but you can get disqualified via count out?

Fuck. This. Company.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

the flyin at 9..


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Why is the ref counting out? Isn't this a No DQ?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are there countouts in a No DQ Match?!?!?! 

I thought the point of making it No DQ was so that Axel couldn't win again by count out? Was I wrong to assume that?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Why is he counting? lol


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

5 knuckle shuffle right in his face\

Edit - WHY IS THE REF COUNTING??


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole1 This Curtis Angle!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm really sick of Cena. We're having lackluster main-events because of that fucking kid.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

New drinking game next week. Take a shot everytime Cole says Curtis Angle.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Why the ref counting?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Curtis Angle? Seriously :cole1


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Curtis axel is awesome


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

"Anything goes" -King

Besides staying out of the ring for more then ten seconds


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why in the blue fuck are there count outs. This is never happened before and is being completely ignored by announce. WE'RE NOT FUCKING IDIOTS STOP TREATING US LIKE IT!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Axel is doing fine job out their. He's doing great heel in ring work.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Can someone please job out this random CAW that has run wild from WWE '13?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Tell him how to wipe his ass, John.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

cena kicks out of another chair shot!!!!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

"Curtis Angle" :cole3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Axel just try to hook Cena's shoulder on the pin there? lol.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

That was almost a botched chair shot, he almost hit Cena on the head, very close


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Can someone please job out this random CAW that has run wild from WWE '13?


Hush.


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Sigh. Hit him with a chair 100 times and he'd still kick out. Let's just get this match over with shall we? -.-


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Perfect plex on the chair, come on, man. :agree:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Axel looking strong here


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Curtis Angle in the Impact Zone


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WHOOP DA BAD PERSON AXEL!!!!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Curtis Angle. That guy rocks.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OMFG i love that signature


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Can someone please job out this random CAW that has run wild from WWE '13?


IWC : Complain that they want new stars. Say that they want new stars to be jobbed out.

unk2


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> "Curtis Angle" :cole3


Those are subliminal messages. He's coming back!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena will kick out of everything and anything.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Austin Mania 17 :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

What do you mean there's no count outs in a no dq match?


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

almost as bad as sting at slammiversary lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

And Cena kicks out of his finisher onto a steel chair!


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

What a shiiieetttt match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Nothing can keep Cena down...


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Dear God Super Cena can go fuck himself.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

LMMFAO, Cena just kicked out of a finisher on a chair. Way to undersell the finisher. My gawd...


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Axel reminds me of Arn Anderson.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

only Axels' that matter


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SWEET MCGILL...I MEAN AXELCUTTER!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Axel is fucking sick


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Over coming The Odds


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

At what point does a young wrestler have to just refuse to ever use his finisher against Cena to preserve any mystiqe whatsoever


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

A lap top :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

IPAD TO THE SKULL


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Paul Heyman is a delightful human being. I love him.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

reeally....a tablet?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

THE WWE APP WITH THAT OUTSIDE INTERFERENCE!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Next week Thrice in a lifetime..Cena..Axel..III


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

uhhhhhhh....wow. I've seen it all


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

lol, Heyman gave him a damn laptop .


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Cena about to overcome concussion now!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Axel is using the app!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! Using a laptop as a weapon. 

Is Cena getting woozy too?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

AXEL wins via WWE APP :lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

First time I've ever seen a laptop used as a weapon


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Was that an iPad?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That's Axel's Manager! :brock


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Really? Beat in the head with a netbook?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

lol, Axel used an tablet of some sort on Cena


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

tweet that, bitch. :cena3


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Because we need more people who have the same passion for wrestling!!


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

If there was a time where chairshots to the head wear legal, now would be a great time. Get Cena off my TV!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So if Cena doesn't break the hold...he won't be disqualified...

So why the fuck did he reach for the ropes?! :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"I'm so hurt...Lol no I'm not."


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

EternalFlameFilms said:


> almost as bad as sting at slammiversary lol


How bad was he?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for setting up that table for me ryback :cena5


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Nothing can keep Cena down...


Except them divorce papers. :cena5


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

lol @ Cena


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm a fan of that visual.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

COUNT OUTS IN A NO DQ MATCH


ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFL


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

another countout? is this really the gimmick theyre working with this kid? fuck you, vince.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Axel is going to win by countout again, isn't he?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh my god. :lmao This is going to happen. Axel is going to win by countout in a no DQ match. This is a thing that is going to happen right now.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Another count out victory. 
Was impressed by Axel none the less.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Another count out victory lol.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

There's that Ryback interference. Who in the world would have ever seen that coming?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*RYBACK RULES, Y'ALL!!!!*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Gracias Ryback


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

NO DQ counting?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Ryback pops out of fucking nowhere.

NOBODY WAS EXPECTING THAT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A count-out win in a No-DQ match.

Yeah. Yeah.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Ryback shakes his arms like an old age pensioner would when kids go on their garden.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lame another count out victory


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah Cole, another "win"

0-0-3


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

How does one win a NO DQ match via countout? :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Curtis "Countout King" Axel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know anymore.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA this crap is such a joke. Embarrassing.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cena clocked with the App


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

what the fuck a countout on a no disqualification!?!?!?!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A count out in a no DQ match seriously...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Fucking Ryback is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Get up John


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Has Axel pinned anyone yet?


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Ah yeah, so they left that table there since the previous match. . .

Oh, and of course count-outs . . .


So so bad by what is supposed to be the biggest company.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

O'Doyle Rules


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Well there's the count out win. Axel has a whole bucket load of unimpressive wins.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Um, No DQ but there is countout? They couldn't let Curt pin Cena after interference?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Paul defending his client so he's a walrus blah blah blah. Ricardo does the same fucking thing every week but when he does it "He's valiantly helping his friend.". Pure fuckery. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

horrendous


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

So is Curtis Axel's gimmick winning by countout?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

THAT is why count outs were permitted. 
You really think Cena was taking a pinfall :HHH2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Curtis Axel - The Countout Kid!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

It was NO DQ only!! It's so they can do a NO DQ/NO COUNTOUT next week, nerds! :lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

So that's why they had the countout, cant have golden boy getting beat clean now can we :vince2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

dan the marino said:


> Oh my god. :lmao This is going to happen. Axel is going to win by countout in a no DQ match. This is a thing that is going to happen right now.












YOU ALREADY KNOW.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

AXEL WINS, ANOTHER MOMENT TO ADD TO THE OTHER MOMENTS 3-0 :heyman :axel


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ummmm ok, that was some ending


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Wtf? Does Axel have narcolepsy?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Both the NBA e.c.f and Raw went to shit after the first hour.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena loves a No DQ Match...by Countout. 

I smell WCW 2000 booking.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If I was locked in a room alone with Ryback and his sole intention was to destroy me I would probably laugh at him the entire time.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

After the DB match:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

a count out in a no dq match? wow they are protecting cena so much they are rewriting rules to matches!


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yet another win due to a count out. This is why there are no new viewers. Who ends the main event like this? Better yet. Who puts Curtis Axel in the main event? Such bullshit Raw has become.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*turns the channel*

*sighs*


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Count out Curt. Is this actually his gimmick, or a coincidence?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Bryan/shield carrying this show


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

killacamt said:


> Has Axel pinned anyone yet?


Sin Cara on Smackdown!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another countout win for Axel.

Curtis "The Countout" Axel. Has a nice ring to it.

:vince5


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

curtis angle wins!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

No-DQ huh? Let's have him win by Count-Out.. fpalm


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

If any time was the right time for Ryback to say "WAKE UP!" It was then.. :ryback


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

...you can win a No DQ match via count out?


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Just caught the ending..WTF was that? How does someone get counted out in a NO DQ match?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Happenstan said:


> Wtf? Does Axel have narcolepsy?


:cole1 Who?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I give up :lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

killacamt said:


> Has Axel pinned anyone yet?


Sin Cara x2 on Smackdown!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Some random CAW has broken free from the virtual world and is tolling us with lame count-out main events. WTF


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

I love how wrong the OP was. This is one of the better RAWs this year.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Except them divorce papers. :cena5


He overcame that as well and became champion again


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-monday-night-raw-632013-results-and.html

Overall thoughts: There were a couple of good matches which made this show good overall. Loved the trios match and Daniel Bryan was the MVP tonight, being in two *** matches.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

As soon as Vince said it was going to be No DQ only I knew the match was going to end by countout


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

At least Cena lost again. lol


----------



## coldarmy20 (May 21, 2006)

This count-out stuff is a bit annoying. What wouldve been wrong with Axel throwing Cena in the ring after getting put through the table and winning with the Perfect-Plex?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Dear WWE Creative,

This is not how you build a new star.

Sincerely,

Asenath.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Aside from that finish Axel is tremendous in ring.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

All I can say is... RAW IS BRYAN!


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow really? A countout in a No DQ match?
:HHH2


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

HHHGame78 said:


> Sin Cara x2 on Smackdown!


I rarely watch that, but thanks!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

They put a count out in a no DQ match just so Cena didn't take a pin fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Curtis Angle goes over Cena in the first match of his WWE career. This kid has a bright future.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Another countout win for Axel.
> 
> Curtis "The Countout" Axel. Has a nice ring to it.
> 
> :vince5


I'm think Countout Kid. He could go by COK! :vince2


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Smarky Smark said:


> Aside from that finish Axel is tremendous in ring.


yup. he has main event in ring talent, and a good look and theme song.

his mic work is a work in progress


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Axel looked good in that match. I can see why Triple H is high on him. He has the wrestling ability to work main event matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> I'm think Countout Kid. He could go by COK! :vince2


Haha, even better.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Great build ,lame finish...see ya'll next week


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Barrett, Kofi, Sandow, and Cesaro have been twiddling their thumbs in the midcard now for months.

Meanwhile, Michael fucking McGillicutty gets repackaged and beats Cena and HHH in his first five matches.

:cole1:cole1:cole1


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

Yeah, that was like one of two good RAW episodes all year.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Good RAW nonetheless


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Pretty decent Raw, might even be considered good. Bryan was amazing, Axel looked good, SHIELD Orton and Kane delivered, Miz getting Bullhammered always brings a smile to my face.
Granted there were some shaky and poor parts but Raw is getting better (hell the whole product has been getting better recently)
7.3/10


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Winning a no DQ match by countout, yay.

Audibly hearing someone feeding Ryback his lines, double fucking yay.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

Wrong, good matches across the board


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Curtis Angle goes over Cena in the first match of his WWE career. This kid has a bright future.


His father was better in every way, and in today's WWE Mr.Perfect would be main event material. However, Mr.Perfect never really reached that level of success in his career in WWF, or WCW. His son is not even close, and I just can't see how this kid is going to have a bright future. The future of wrestling looks bleak if Curtis Axel is the future. Wrestling Gods help us.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well Next weeks Raw will be in Richmond, This will be my second Time going to a WWE Event.
Can't wait


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dr.Boo said:


> I'm think Countout Kid. He could go by COK! :vince2


COK has a bright future in the WWE. Future WWE Champion. BAH GOD, THE COK HAS DONE IT, HE HAS DEFEATED THE GREAT JOHN CENA IN HIS OWN BACKYARD! :lol


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Pretty good RAW tonight.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If Curtis Axel looks main event ready in the ring, does that mean Bryan Danielson is going to get inducted in the hall of fame next year?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This was a pretty good Raw. Bryan wrestled twice. It's not a coincidence.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

LigerJ81 said:


> Well Next weeks Raw will be in Richmond, This will be my second Time going to a WWE Event.
> Can't wait


I hope that's sarcasm. Virginia has terrible crowds.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm liking this string of good Raw and Smackdown episodes, and people thought that the product would be complete utter shit in the period after Extreme Rules and before Summerslam.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> Well Next weeks Raw will be in Richmond, I cant wait











Oh boy. Can't wait for that.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> If Curtis Axel looks main event ready in the ring, does that mean Bryan Danielson is going to get inducted in the hall of fame next year?


Dbry is WM main event level talent in the ring, but axel clearly can work with the big boys. his in ring movements are quite impressive.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Did Ryback really get his lines fed to him for the ending? WTF?! All he said was, 'WAKE-UP, RYBACK..... RULES!'


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Overall good Raw

Shield wins yet again
Uso's make appearance and win
Daniel Bryan channeling his inner American Dragon, takes a bump but for a main eventer
Cena isn't so super
HHH is trying to bury McMahon now?
Axel has a bright future if he can improve on the mic


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan and The Shield make Raw worth watching. DB in particular was amazing tonight.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I have to wonder if this is building to a Cena vs McGuillicutty in a COUNT OUTS ONLY MATCH for the WWE title. A match that WILL ONLY END OUTSIDE OF THE RING! ...BY COUNTOUT! :russo


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Aside from the HHH bullshit this was a decent Raw, mostly because of D-Bry and the Shield


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I want Ryback to go over Cena at Payback and start feuding with Dbry.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ACSplyt said:


> COK has a bright future in the WWE. Future WWE Champion. BAH GOD, THE COK HAS DONE IT, HE HAS DEFEATED THE GREAT JOHN CENA IN HIS OWN BACKYARD! :lol


:lawler Do you see that Cole? The COK is 6 inches away from becoming the WWE champion!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SDWarrior said:


> I want Ryback to go over Cena at Payback and start feuding with Dbry.


That would be awesome and something fresh at least. (Y)


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

killacamt said:


> I rarely watch that, but thanks!


You should, it's mostly better than Raw, due to :cena3 never showing up.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope the COK thing enters the IWC lexicon, rapped hard mate.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This is what I see when CURTIS AXEL, um, wrestles:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> This is what I see when CURTIS AXEL, um, wrestles:


God...I remember when that game came out.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Curtis Axel comes out next week and beats Kofi Kingston by Count Out, we'll know this "Count Out Kid" gimmick is legit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Geeee said:


> If Curtis Axel comes out next week and beats Kofi Kingston by Count Out, we'll know this "Count Out Kid" gimmick is legit.


Kofi ain't coming back, and I find this name C.O.K funny tbh. lol


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Atrocious Raw outside of anything Bryan related. Dull Vince/Stephanie promo that made them come off as heels, ADR/Langston AGAIN (has ADR done ANYTHING else since Dolph's been injured? Just reeks of having no plan B), Fandango running away from Khali (a jobber), Barrett still not winning a match since becoming IC champ, Sheamus beating midcarders with ease again and being booked like a dick, divas match, Jericho actually making a dick joke (!), Ryback screwing up in his backstage segment saying that Kofi had surgery on Thursday, BEFORE Smackdown aired (why is he getting a main event push when he even screws up backstage skits?), and WWE Creative probably being more insecure about Cena's credibility than smarks are about Punk and Bryan. Cena's been top guy for eight years, which means that he's MADE and CAN'T be buried, and Ryback putting him through a table would be the perfect way for Axel to get a pinfall victory over Cena, but Axel gets his third straight COUNTOUT victory instead, and his music didn't even play at the end. Way to put him over. I know this sounds like complaining but WWE is getting the littlest of things wrong right now... if they don't start putting over some heels and making new stars right now, they may have to start booking for smarks when Cena retires as there will be nobody the casual fan will buy tickets to see as everybody will have been booked too far under. Bryan and the Shield are the only things they're doing right at this time, but who knows how long it will last?

Sorry, just can't put a positive spin on this episode.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone else not looking forward to what seems like an incoming family feud? I'm talking about HHH/Vince.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

It's been about Cena for years now. Everyone including the WWE and the backstage know that they are royally fucked when he retires. oh well. karma is a bitch.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, I'll give thoughts:

- The Stephanie / Vince / HHH thing is okay. I'm genuinely interested in where it goes next.

- I don't know what is so special about Bryan. I haven't been watching wrestling consistently in the last years, but I see everyone so high on him and I don't know why. He doesn't have the look of a star; in fact, he's vastly undersized for a pro-wrestler. Unless you're Rey Mysterio, you can't be credible at that size. I can't buy Bryan as a threat to someone like Ryback, and I found myself rolling my eyes at Ryback's struggling to beat him. He's like Jamie Noble - good in-ring talent but just not big enough.

- Consequently, Ryback should have gotten a pinfall win tonight. He needs to look strong. He lost like 7 PPVs in a row. Let him win, put Bryan through 2 tables, then put Bryan in the ambulance and drive off.

- The last match shows why so many people give Cena a hard time. Why does he have kick out of so many chair-shots? He got beat-down so bad then suddenly came back and had the match in his pocket before Ryback arrived. Is Cena lacking credibility that they need to do this? When you do stuff like this, it not only angers people but also dilutes the chair-shot. Everyone's going roll their eyes when they see a chair shot now: "Wow, that dude just got hit with a chair? WHo cares? Cena kicked out of 5-6 chairshots on RAW!"

- The other stuff was forgettable. I changed the channel for the Osos tag match, the Shield tag match, the Divas tag match, and the Fandango-Miz-Barrett thing. They need more interesting characters and storylines.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Raw was actually fairly good. Minus divas match(I only watched cause AJ was in it,but then...AJ didn't compete!) and Fandango-Khali stuff(cause it was Fandango and Khali....who would watch that).

Biggest thing I hated was beginning of the show, not the segment, but the commercial break in the segment. McMahons in the ring, Shield music hits, everyone is like "What's gonna happen next!"......COMMERCIAL BREAK. Then Raw returns from commercial and commentators like "Check the WWE APP! WWE APP! WWE APP! WWE APP!.....Also, nothing happened during the break"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Fandango said:


> Anyone else not looking forward to what seems like an incoming family feud? I'm talking about HHH/Vince.


Maybe if it goes somewhere which I doubt and we'll be back to square 1 once it's over, like Summer of Punk.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Curtis Angle is the Last Knockout Standing :lmao


Damjit, Cole. Watch 2 hours. A decent episode.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

7.6 out of 10.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Remember, Vince loves C.O.K.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

vince looked more like him old self, rather then an old man. also the promo was okay, but they already did a family feud thing back when trips was in his prime, i don't want that to happen.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't care how much you 'dislike Bryan because everyone loves him' he was unreal tonight. Unreal.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

CHODE said:


> vince looked more like him old self, rather then an old man. also the promo was okay, but they already did a family feud thing back when trips was in his prime, i don't want that to happen.


This feud can be diff though. Cause it replicates real life(unlike the last feud,cause back then, HHH-Steph were storyline relationship battling Mr.McMahon for power), this time around, it's gonna be McMahon-Steph/HHH feud where HHH/Steph are married in real life and everyone knows they're taking over the company in real life in the future, so it makes this feud more interesting.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

The countout reminded me when Stone Cold used to be on commentary and would point out stupid shit like that. I think it was Beniot vs. Angle in a no dq and when someone was in a submission, the other got to the bottom rope and the ref started making the 5 count. Austin went off and said why was the ref counting and said the ref was an idiot. It was hilarious. I just always get flashbacks of that when stuff like this happen.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

dxbender said:


> This feud can be diff though. Cause it replicates real life(unlike the last feud,cause back then, HHH-Steph were storyline relationship battling Mr.McMahon for power), this time around, it's gonna be McMahon-Steph/HHH feud where HHH/Steph are married in real life and everyone knows they're taking over the company in real life in the future, so it makes this feud more interesting.


i think it was better the first time tho, i agree it could be intresting to see, but in my opinion, it won't be the same, just because trips is older now and i think having trips as a heel, was the best time for him and steph to take over the company aspect, them as faces and him a heel just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope the Daniel Bryan Appreciation thread was closed bc the mods are preparing to make a Daniel Bryan Appreciation section :yes :clap


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

best raw of the year, OP has to cancel his psychic hotline and go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Curtis Axel the Count Out King? Bullshit!. 

He's got nothing on this guy! 






I demand this match at Wrestlemania XXX! 

The Berserker John Nord Vs. Curtis Axel for the title of "The King of Countouts!". The only way to win the match is by out of the ring Countout.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Good show tonight. Still can't get over that Stephanie line on Curtis Axel at the start of the show. " He is simply beneath him (HHH)." :lol


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*- Creative and Co. really do not know how to book faces. Sheamus looks like a jackass, and Stephanie and Vince, although well meaning, came off like heels. What the hell were they thinking?

-I'm interested in the McMahon/Triple H program that seems to be building. I'm looking forward to see what happens next week.

-It's about time Daniel Bryan learned to put some passion into his promos without it sounding forced. Still needs a little work, though. He's been really good these past few weeks.

-Miz vs. Barret, Cody vs. Sheamus (most of it), Uso vs. PTP, and the Divas match was skipped

-The Shield match was good, and they definitely had the crowd on their feet. It's not their best, and they should be doing something else with the Shield. What was the point of them interrupting the McMahons, going to commercial, and then nothing happening? That was really stupid.

-The ending was stupid. How do you lose a NO DQ match my DQ via countout. Seriously, what the hell are they doing back there with those scripts? 

6/10*


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

Shield and Bryan deliver, as usual. Bryan-Ryback may be the runner-up for TV match of the year after Punk-Cena.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

bacardimayne said:


> Shield and Bryan deliver, as usual. Bryan-Ryback may be the runner-up for TV match of the year after Punk-Cena.


Nah, Taker & Team Hell NO vs The Shield on RAW 4/22/13 has that beat. :


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

One of the best Raws this year. 3 hours moved quicker then normal. Some very strong matches, mostly thanks to Bryan. And nothing too painfull.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

Pretty sure if this was a shitty Raw the OP would be all over this thread.


----------



## N2mjusschillin (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*

didn't watch yet but calling this one of the best raws of the year isn't saying much.......my god wrestling has gone to shit


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Watching the replay right now (Missed it cuz of work) ...

That tag team match was great!!!

Bryan is great! Love where they're taking him!

The shield, I love 'em!

I'm a Orton fan, can't believe how big of reactions he gets and he's still going nowhere. lol

Edit;
Bryan wreslting again! whot! 

HHH segment; 
Go wrestle boy!

Enjoying the show so far!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Pretty good Raw

-Happy to see Stephanie back on TV (Damn she looks fine for her age) I am actually more interested than this angle than the overplayed Brock/HHH feud
-An actual Tag match on Raw with legitimate tag teams! What is this 2010? Hope to see a place for the tag division each week besides the Shield
-Shield and Bryan steal the show in terms of wrestling, I really hope this Bryan push goes somewhere
-A Divas match once again, happy for them to get air time but it seems like the title match will never actually happen
-Terrible close to the show with a Countout victory during a no DQ match, not to mention Super Cena putting his cape on and flying around the arena

7/10


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Like A Boss said:


> Raw is like 75% ads, 20% bullshit, 5% interesting things.


Wow, never seen so much truth. 

In general, this is it for me. ahah


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Calling it now. This will be the worst Raw of 2013*



RebelArch86 said:


> best raw of the year, OP has to cancel his psychic hotline and go back to work tomorrow.


Without even watching, I can guarantee this has nothing on the Raw after WM.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan showed last night why he's definitely worth main eventing (Y)


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Didn't see the whole show, watched the NBA playoff game instead. 

- Orton and Team Hell No vs. The Shield

Fun way to open the show. Oh and how surprising it was to see Randy Orton hit two scoop slams, a DDT off the ropes, and a dropkick! I've never seen him follow that exact formula a million times already! Easily the highlight of the match. 

- Heyman & Jericho contract signing

A nice segment, but I don't remember much from it aside from Jericho sticking the contract in Heyman's pants. 


I did read the results however, and was repulsed by them. Bryan might've had a good match with Ryback, I don't know, but Bryan being slammed through a table and needing Cena to make the save is poor booking in my opinion. They hyped it up as Bryan wanting to prove himself, and all that does is make him look like he isn't worthy of being in the same ring as Ryback or Cena. Whatever, not shocking. 

Same for Axel vs. Cena. Axel wins again, but it's hardly because of anything he did in particular. Another cheap victory and I feel this new Heyman guy angle is off to a weak start.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I only caught 5 minutes of the McMahon segment, and the end of Axel / Cena. Did I miss anything?


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

So uh, was that buttsex headlock supposed to be the STF or just a random submission hold


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Thought the last half hour was fantastic. Two entertaining matches.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bryan's on fire right now, he's the perfect underdog foil for guys like Ryback and The Shield. Like Cole or JBL said that arena would've gone crazy if he'd have tapped Ryback out after he reversed the powerbomb setup.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Awesome match between Team Hell No, Orton/The Shield. These guys all work well together. I liked the finish too as anything involving these guys together is gold.

-Are we having a best of seven series with Del Rio and Big E. Langston? This match was not as good as the previous ones but it was decent. 

-Cool segment with Jericho and Paul Heyman. But I'm tired of contract signings.

-Nice to see some more action from Cameron and Naomi in the six Divas tag match. Give me the booty attack all day Naomi. A Bella twin finally ate a pinfall for once.

-Enjoyed the match between the former Nexus buddies Daniel Bryan and Ryback. Crowd was so into D. Bryan and I thought he was going to win. But of course, the WWE creative team had to intervene and protect Ryback's new heel image and have it end in disqualification. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-Hard to care for the Usos beating the Prime Time Players when they are all busy jobbing to the other tag teams!!!

-Sheamus beating Cody Rhodes. Sick and tired of this strong Sheamus booking. Who benefits from this booking? Seriously?

-Fandango vs Great Khali, who cares. 

-Poor Wade Barrett continues to lose even though he's IC Champ. 

-I was wondering why the stipulation of the main event was only No Disqualification match. It was to protect Cena from taking a pinfall loss or submitting to Axel. That's whack. Ruined an otherwise average show.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Not a great RAW, but it did have some fun matches and segments, particularly with Daniel Bryan. Guy is gold.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Daniel Bryan vs Ryback was a great, may be my favorite match of this year so far. 

You felt that these two took the opportunity and time to do a great match. I think its well known that Bryan an Ryback are travel buddies on the road, ence why they had such great chemistry. Both men did really good in that match.
For the first time I enjoyed Ryback's match. 

4 stars match easily, could have been 5 if it wasn't ending by DQ!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

My boy D-Bry taking the cake again. So damn good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Raw: 

Stuff I Didn't Like

- I can not possibly give any less of a fuck about this Triple H angle. We all know he's going to come back and wrestle and I'm not overly interested in that payoff to be frank. Also, constantly saying that Axel is "beneath HHH" is not going to help that kid in the long run. I don't care how many CO victories he gets. 

- Also, how the fuck do you lose a No DQ Match by Countout? In WWE's history, No Countouts has pretty much always been implied in No DQ Matches. Name me one instance where that wasn't the case because I gotta be honest with ya, I can't. I credit Cena for letting Axel do way more than HHH did (though I don't know how this kid is going to get a finisher over if he can't beat anybody with anything), but this rule change was done for the sole purpose of protecting Cena and I think it is stupid. Hell, which Vince made the match, I thought the point was to make it No DQ so that Axel couldn't win by Count Out again. Was I dumb for assuming that? 

- Alot of the filler material was just that: Filler material. The Divas match was bad. Sheamus making a monkey out of Cody and basically picking on Sandow some more was eye roll inducing. Barrett loses again because the IC Champion is never allowed to win for some reason. I don't even like Barrett, but Jesus, you put a belt on him. Could you at least try to make me care about him? Del Rio Vs. Langston I am already sick of. I feel like I've seen the match 8 times already. And we're in total 50/50 booking with Del Rio & Langston trust trading wins for no reason. 


Now, the Stuff I Liked

- The Shield continues to just have awesome match after awesome match. The Shield Vs. Orton & Team Hell No was great. Seriously, if I was going to list my 10 favorite matches of 2013 so far, the list would include the Cena/Punk contenders match from Raw leading into Wrestlemania, Punk/Taker at Mania, and the other 8 would probably be all Shield matches. They are definitely a major highlight every week. I thought they missed an opportunity to do something really cool when they came out during the McMahon promo at the beginning. Why did The Shield just let them go? Oh well, they continue to win and be dominant and it just makes me more excited for the future with them. 

- Now I have to talk about Daniel Bryan, the star of the show last night. WOW! Not only was he part of that great six man tag against The Shield, he was on fire! Seriously DB has become the best hot tag guy in the business. Also, with this new character direction of him being obsessed with being the weak link of the team I think has garnered him sympathy from the fans and his on screen character is believably motivated to the extreme which only adds to that. His interactions with Kane backstage were great as well and it is amazing to see how long that partnership has come along. And that quest to prove his worth led to that match with Ryback where he was once again on fire! The fans were completely in his corner. Now if I were booking the match, I would have had Ryback win outright just to add to Bryan's woes and take the story further while also making Ryback look stronger going into his championship match. But in the end, both Ryback & Bryan came out of that match much better than they did going on. It was really well done. 

To me, this is a much better creative situation for Bryan's character than being a comedic simpleton that yells YES & NO at the top of his lungs. His matches have been off the charts fantastic lately and his character is the strongest it has ever been. I already made the comparisons to Mick Foley, but right now, I'd say he is the most sympathetic character in the company right now, and that is a good position for him. 

- Paul Heyman can get just about anything over through talking. He is one of those guys I could listen to for hours on end. 

- It is a small thing, but I always like to see tag team matches that don't involve the champions. Usos Vs. PTP wasn't anything groundbreaking, but if it was done with the intention of moving the Usos up the ranks to eventually face the champs, then good on them. This was fine. 

- Just a small thing. Fandango makes me happy. Even if the way they book Barrett is stupid, Fandango can be on my TV screen any day. So entertaining. 

Overall, I'll give Raw the thumbs up. The Shield, Daniel Bryan, Paul Heyman, & Fandango are pretty much the main reasons I watch Raw at the moment and they are certainly adding a lot to the product.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Vince or Steph to cut a promo on HHH. You heard it here first.


A little bit appreciation, please.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The fuck happened last night? Just when you expect Raw to be an utter piece of shit, they go and do THAT. I don't care what anybody says, the McMahon's are fucking quality and I marked like I was a kid again seeing them back on TV like that. That was awesome with Steph and then Vince. Even better than that, they started heeling it up! YES! YES! YES! Heel McMahon's >>>>>>. It wasn't just one segment either, we got several segments throughout the night, all of them building upon the previous one and filled with marital and family drama. This is great. DAT PAUL VINCE TENSION. Brilliant stuff that has me actually looking forward to Raw next week. Speaking of which...

:bryan2

RAW IS BRYAN. Count me officially in on the Bryan bandwagon. I wasn't his biggest fan when he first came to the WWE and it took me a while to warm to him but these past few months he's been on fire, especially these last few weeks. They've shifted the focus of the Shield storyline to Bryan and now it's about his struggle. It's fantastic. The backstage segment with Ryback gives me hope that they know what they're doing and have the right idea with him. Finally we have a babyface we can get behind and not just one section of the fan base but the _entire _fan base. Everybody wants him to do well, he's over like rover and is just fun to watch whether he's talking or wrestling. I personally hope they drag this out for as long as they can. I don't want him to win the title for a while yet. They should do something similar to what they did with Jeff Hardy in 08/09 imo. That way, when he finally does win the title, it will be a really special moment for Bryan himself and the fans. I'm talking the WWE title here btw. We haven't had a good boyhood dream story since Hardy 5 years ago. We're overdue and this could definitely be it. 

These two things alone are enough to make this a good Raw. For once they actually knocked it out of the park when it comes to giving people a reason to watch. They had 2 common threads running through the show with the McMahon stuff and the Bryan stuff. We got a mixture of in-ring segments and backstage segments to advance each storyline and a hook to make us want to watch next week as well. Job well done, Vince. You'll still get killed by Game 7 but this was a good show and you definitely have my interest for next week.

:vince5


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Raw is BRYAN


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Marked the fuck out for Stephanie, always good to have her around. And marked even harder when Vince's music hit :mark: The segment was quite nice for an opener, would be interesting to see where this whole Hunter/Vince thing goes. As long as Axel gets benefited from it, I'm all for it. :axel

Whenever the Shield and Team Hell No have been put against each other, they've never failed to deliver, and this week wasn't any different. And quoting what JBL said a hundred times, 'The inferiority complex was the best thing to have happened to Daniel Bryan'. He's been stealing the show all by his own since the past few weeks. Both his matches were pretty damn good... like they always are.

If it wasn't for Fandango, the whole Miz/Wade Barrett thing would've been just as boring as the series of Alberto Del Rio versus Big E Langston matches we've had for a couple of weeks. Looks like they're gonna have a three way dance at Payback with Fandango winning the strap. And uh, speaking of ADR/Big E, Ziggler needs to come back already.

Okay, so when is Sandow supposed to get an upperhand on Sheamus? Or is the storyline all about Sheamus making Sandow his bitch? Seriously, I'm tired of the way Sheamus has been booked ever since he turned face. And the only thing good from that segment was Sandow teasing another intellectual challenge for this week's Smackdown.

The main event was decent. Axel yet again showed how he could hold his own against Cena. They would've never had Cena take a clean pin while he was on his way to a major title defense, so I never held my hopes high, which is why I was okay with that countout finish. 

A nice show overall.*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Never will get the Steph love, she's a real channel changer for me. That Raw just flat out sucked. The HHH angle is meh, seen it done before and don't care to see it again. The crowd was dead for Steph and Vince until the Shields music hit, then they came alive. Their match, Bryan/Ryback and Cena/Axel were pretty good though. The rest of it I just fast forwarded through, another filler Raw no one will remember.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Never will get the Steph love, she's a real channel changer for me. That Raw just flat out sucked. The HHH angle is meh, seen it done before and don't care to see it again. *The crowd was dead for Steph and Vince until the Shields music hit, then they came alive*. Their match, Bryan/Ryback and Cena/Axel were pretty good though. The rest of it I just fast forwarded through, another filler Raw no one will remember.


Hearing aid perhaps? You may not like Steph/Vince but they had the crowd eating out of the palm of their hands in their segment, especially Vince. Don't know what you were watching if you thought the fans were dead during that.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe they just bored me to tears. I really do hate Steph and hate everything she does.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a fair Raw, with the six-man tag bout, Sheamus versus Rhodes, Bryan versus Ryback and the Heyman and Jericho contract signing segment being my highlights. Outside of those moments it was pretty unremarkable, with match ups ranging from average to passable. At least the Triple H concussion storyline advanced a little too, although now I'm worried it'll turn out to be Stephanie and Vince who drugged him, which I don't really see the point or advantage of.

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Enjoyed Raw a hell of a lot this week. It honestly felt like something on the level of some of the better Raw episodes from 1998 to me. Seriously. The pace, the booking and the flow of the show. It just seemed to work really well and there was a lot of entertaining stuff going on. It all felt fast-paced and hard-hitting. The show was really well booked, though of course there have to be some low points as the show is 3 hours long. But I think they did really well this week.

The opening promo was fun. So much heelness, it was weird to see modern day Vince talk like that. Weird in a really great way.

The Shield match was great as always. Great finish too. Followed be a good promo backstage. I'll talk about Bryan later.

The Triple H stuff backstage was entertaining. At least to me. It was very tense.

Usos vs. PTP was solid. It was nice that the match had a purpose as well. That always helps.

Del Rio vs. Langston was alright I guess. I'm just not terribly interested in the World title scene without Ziggler actually being there, I'm sorry to say.

Sheamus vs. Rhodes was a decent match too. Mostly for Mr. Sandow on commentary. The predictability hurt it a bit though. Sheamus is a damn brute. 

Backstage stuff was good. Triple H was all pissed and left. I also still haven't watched Smackdown (real busy over the weekend, I usually watch it) so it was good to see Ryback taking out Kofi. It looked like great fun. Then Bryan and Ryback had a good little bit to set up their match. Then another fun bit with Vince/Paul/Axel. I tend to enjoy backstage stuff no matter what it is, so the more the better IMO.

Skipped the Khali match. I really do not give a shit about what happened there.

Miz/Barrett started off well when Miz took the elbow on the stage. Then Barrett tapped in less then 5 minutes, completely negating everything and continuing his terrible run as champion. I really feel sorry for this guy sometimes. He is being treated like absolute shit.

Heyman/Jericho was lots of fun to watch. But of course it was. It's Paul Heyman and Chris Jericho talking to each other. How could that not be entertaining?

Skipped the Divas match. AJ won the #1 contendership like well over a month ago. Until they actually have the damn title match, or at least until they start really building the feud, then I continue to not care.

Ryback vs. Bryan was a quality match. Bryan is just on fucking fire. Has been for a while. It's as if ever since The Shield showed up and won the titles, Bryan has really been upping his game and is doing some of the best work I've seen from him. Is he the best in the company at the moment? Quite possibly. He's easily in the top 3. The man is just a fucking joy to watch at the moment. Everything that they are doing with him right now is excellent. Can't wait to see what the future holds. I hope he only goes up from here.

The main event was good. Don't have much else to say about it really. It was a good match and the finish was fine.

So yeah, I really liked Raw this week. I've been heaps busy with assignments and other assessments and today was a really long day at uni. So considering my mood, I wasn't expecting to like this show very much.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Ryback vs. Daniel Bryan was awesome


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Maybe they just bored me to tears. I really do hate Steph and hate everything she does.


You can be bored by something/hate it but still see and hear what's actually happening. But you can't just go making stuff up because you dislike it so much. That's just.....strange really.


----------



## wrestling immortal (Dec 14, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> You can be bored by something/hate it but still see and hear what's actually happening. But you can't just go making stuff up because you dislike it so much. That's just.....strange really.


lol half the guys on here probably don't even watch the show, and just come to comment and say the show was crap just for the sake of it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Maybe they just bored me to tears. I really do hate Steph and hate everything she does.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Anybody got the gif of d Bry's flying headbutt on ryback?

Call me a mark but when he nailed it, I jumped to my feet and enjoyed the shit out of that near fall, props to Ryback for timing that kick out to perfection.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Definitely the best RAW since the night after WM, by quite a large margin. Matches were great, backstage segments were great, storyline and character progression actually existed. :clap

I am actually intrigued where this thing leads with Vince and HHH, which is weird because I couldn't have cared less 2 weeks ago. This probably has a lot to do with Steph and Vince acting heel. We just need Shane the GOAT to come back and I'll be one happy guy.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I really do hope that Vince and/or Steph is on TV more often.. even after this "Will Triple H Wrestle?" stuff. The McMahons showed last night that they can easily slip back in to being good entertainment.

Bryan was certainly on fire last night.

The thing that I was annoyed the most with was Sheamus making Rhode Scholars look like fools. Can Sheamus for once just take a beating? Can we go a show without him brogue kicking someone and then holding his arms out against the barrier to kiss up to the fans? I enjoyed Sheamus when he was a heel, but this pandering to the fans crap.. blah. 

Also, can Barrett for once get a win over guys on RAW? Can we go a show without people making the IC champion look like a fool. This is the exact same crap that they did with Cesaro as US Champ. The Champions seem to not be allowed to win. They need more matches on raw like Uso vs. PTP to build up challengers so that they don't hurt the credibility of the champions. So the champions don't have to lose match after match after match just to build their opponent.

I still don't care for Jericho vs. Punk. Best In the World vs. Best in the world at what I do has been played out, even though Punk is a heel and Jericho is a face now. Not even Heyman can get me interested in watching Jericho lose to Punk again at the next PPV.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*DANIEL F'N BRYAN*


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

Solid Raw this week. The first Hour and a half was good but it dipped with the Fandango/Khali match but thankfully it picked up near the end with the Ryback/Bryan match. My God, Bryan is truly on fire he looked fantastic against Ryback and looked like an actual contender. I :mark: for those kicks and the suicide dives. Sandow was also gold saying "they got in the way" when Cody pulled on Sheamus's tights :lol. Ryback has imporved on his mic skills and the segment backstage with Bryan was very good.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

Raw was pretty good this week. Bryan was all over the place and I love his new agressive side. He is turning into a serious competitor again and I can't wait to see it unfold. Maybe he takes the title away from Cena? 

Anyway apart from Bryan and the Shield I liked Sandow on commentary and the Heyman/Jericho segment was really well done as well. We also had the return of Steph and she along with her father and husband are always entertaining to watch. Those were the things that made this Raw better than usual. Bryan being the main reason of course.

Just a doubt: Wasn't the Cena match supposed to be No-Disqualification? So why did they do count-outs? That match didn't really grab me and I didn't understand that.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't know if mentioned before, but did anyone else notice that during Raw when Sheamus was taunting with the crowd, a little kid was trying to high five Sheamus, but then a security guard came in and pulled the kid away(not like a small pull, like dragging him by his shirt and pulling him away) then Sheamus just looked shocked/confused for abit, and went to a diff part of the crowd(away from security) to celebrate with them instead lol.


I guess these security guards have never seen WWE before.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

When Ryback said to Daniel Bryan: "Because of me, Kofi had surgery last Thursday", was that a mistake? Since Smackdown airs on Friday nights and they usually refer to it as such (As I type this Vince and Paul have just said "See you friday night on smackdown"). Or do they admit the Tuesday-Friday thing when it has real world implications? (On that note, is Kofi legit or kayfabe injured, I haven't seen?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I Came To Play said:


> Ryback vs. Daniel Bryan was awesome


I'm still calling for Ryback to take the belt at Payback and then start feuding with Dbry. They have amazing chemistry.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

SDWarrior said:


> I'm still calling for Ryback to take the belt at Payback and then start feuding with Dbry. They have amazing chemistry.


They could main-event a PPV with ease. Their match on Raw felt huge even without a huge set-up. Bryan's new persona is awesome and the fact that they are good friends outside the ring must really help their matches.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

kiguel182 said:


> They could main-event a PPV with ease. Their match on Raw felt huge even without a huge set-up. Bryan's new persona is awesome and the fact that they are good friends outside the ring must really help their matches.


It would be interesting and fresh though so I doubt it ever happens.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

SDWarrior said:


> It would be interesting and fresh though so I doubt it ever happens.


yup, I mean we are talking about a company that had a joke match with a authority figure main-event a PPV instead of a WWE title match with two of the best wrestlers in the world.... I don't have much hope for it.

Ryback gets on the good side of The Shield and Bryan gets his revenge agains the group winning the title in the process. Oh well, we can dream lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kudos to WWE, Raw the last few weeks has gotten better, watching D-Bryan going off has been awesome. :mark:

The ending was fucked up though, a no dq match ending in a countout? :aries2


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> You can be bored by something/hate it but still see and hear what's actually happening. But you can't just go making stuff up because you dislike it so much. That's just.....strange really.


They seemed pretty dead to me. Guess I wasn't paying attention...you know, cuz I was bored.



wrestling immortal said:


> lol half the guys on here probably don't even watch the show, and just come to comment and say the show was crap just for the sake of it.


Who would claim to watch Raw in 2013 that really didn't? :davos


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Raw last night was probably the best on Raw in awhile... since at least the night after Mania. While the McMahons segment felt a bid awkward tbh, I don't know if that's what they were going for or not. I mean, certainly they should've expected that reaction when they took *HHH* out of his match. I mean, it's ridiculous to think otherwise but then again this is Vince we're talking about, who's so out of touch with reality nowadays that he probably did think Steph and himself would get a standing ovation. Hell, HHH was even acting like a petulant spoiled brat who couldn't get his way and stormed off crying which seemed like a way to make HHH look like the one that was wrong, but the fans still booed the McMahons for everything. It confuses me as to what they were going for and while it may be clear cut to some, with just how out of it Vince is, I'm not too sure. I did love him (and Steph seemingly) heeling it up, but we'll see how long that goes.

BRYAN! This man is a fucking machine. I think Starbuck said it best. This is a babyface EVERYONE can get behind. IWC? Check. Kids? Check. Casual Adults? Check. The man is the most over man in the company, not necessarily during his entrance, but when he wrestles or is in a segment. He gets the crowd behind him like no one else. I have a bad feeling they're still going to turn him heel, but maybe, just maybe these last few weeks have put a bit of doubt in those plans. Really despite his size, Bryan has potential to become the top babyface of the company and take over the Cena mantle. The only problem I see is they turn him into an extremely corny bland babyface after he gets there and he's just another Cena clone, but with more wrestling ability. Oh well, better enjoy what we have now I suppose. Bryan wrestled two ***1/2 matches tonight... the man can do no wrong.

Usos getting a win... that's cool.

Barrett losing again... okay seriously, when was the last time he got a win? I'm serious when I say the last win I remember him getting was the night after Mania where he won the IC Belt back. Aside from that he's lost all his matches and it's just ridiculous that he's the IC Champ if they're going to treat him like this. I'm hoping this is just typical WWE booking and this will lead to MITB which will lead to a World Title... but I have a bad feeling he'll be the second man to fail at a cash-in, and to rub it in his face, the first one to fail cashing in on the champ after the champ has a grueling match. Meh, we'll see. Barrett is better than this though.

Sandow on commentary was cool.

Main Event was meh... they continue to give Axel these weak wins, like they're pushing him, but are hesitant about it. 

Jericho/Heyman segment was great. Jericho is the master at being able to switch back and fourth from funny to serious in a second. And Heyman was Heyman, gold as usual. This was the segment of the night.


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought the whole point of Vince changing the stipulation was so Axel couldn't get another fluke win by count out? 

Why do they consistently fuck about with the rules when Cena is involved?? Can someone please explain?

Cena kicked out of seven chair shots. SEVEN! He wasn't even groggy when he applied the STF.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

A very strange RAW, there were some plus points and some negatives.

*Bryan *is on fire, great pops, great moves, high intensity. Love it.
Orton was on fire, crowd loved him, great double DDT on the shield.
The backstage segments were great, spot on. I've always said that backstage segments really add to the show, the ones with *Team Hell No*, *Orton*, *Vince*, *Steph* and *HHH* were amazing. 
*Jericho* and *Heyman* were on form as always.
*Fandango*, *Barrett* and *Miz* is developing nicely. Could be a decent match at Payback. Hopefully Fandango taking the belt.

Negatives were:
*Axcel*, I still can't get behind this guy, the storyline is great, the push is great, everything is spot on, apart from the guy they are pushing. He doesn't have the look or the charisma to pull it off, which is a shame.
*Ryback*, god this guy is garbage, he even made Bryan look bad in the promo backstage, it was like they were in a school play. Promo skills from the guy are rubbish. He can't talk. His timing is all out, someone needs to take him to one side and tell him when to do certain things, and why he should do them. He has no awareness.

Overall it was a very good RAW, just the last few segments that let it down.

I am looking forward to next week.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Shit show as usual.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Theproof said:


> Shit show as usual.


If this was a shit show to you, then why do you watch?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> If this was a shit show to you, then why do you watch?


Because he can't see into the future?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Fortitude said:


> A very strange RAW, there were some plus points and some negatives.
> 
> *Bryan *is on fire, great pops, great moves, high intensity. Love it.
> 
> ...


+1, mr. perfect jr. has zero good qualities. i'll add he doesn't have the talent either. cena getting beat up by this stiff is just not believable at all. i hate cena so it pains me to type this. in 4 matches, he's had one good move: the neckbreaker onto the chair against cena. one move in 4 matches. they wasted a great angle to intro a new wrestler on this bum.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Theproof said:


> Shit show as usual.


Nope, much better than usual. Vince, Steph, Triple H, Bryan, the Shield, Jericho and Heyman were all good stuff. Unless you only watch for John Cena, in that case I feel sorry for you. It's gonna be shit always.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is the fucking king.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Trips said the word Bastard


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> If this was a shit show to you, then why do you watch?


Because you can't unwatch TV shows we don't like? fpalm


----------



## mericandragom25 (Jun 9, 2013)

3 weeks straight of solid shows. Honestly better than the mania build.


----------

